# Wicked Witch has arrived!! TTC BUDDIES - *1st BFP Confirmed!*



## carlyjade86

So, even after BD'in at the right times (which was super hard on the occasions where OH was a big jerk and I had to wave the white flag!!) , and propping my butt up on Pillows afterwards, and going thru 10000000 OPKs to ensure I didn't miss my surge, and waking up @ 5.30am every morning to take my Temp, and popping Folic Acid and Multi Vits... Still the :witch: came a knocking!!

2nd cycle of Charting. 10mths of NTNP prior to that. 

Have purchased Conceive Plus and SoftCups for this cycle (#3) so going to give that a go (tho I haven't got a clue what to do with them! Lol) 

Any1 what to be my TTC Pal, and what are you doing differently this cycle?


----------



## maria86

I didn't want to read and run, so :hugs: to you!!
I know how it feels to do everything by the book and yet still get a BFN :cry:
I am trying PreSeed this cycle. I also bought some fertility tea and trying that our. Also, I am using opk, but I don't really trust them as they show a surge at the weirdest time in my cycle :dohh: so I will be doing the bd and hoping and praying!
Good luck!!!


----------



## Bean66

Hey. Sorry the witch got you. She got me too. Evil!!!

I started spotting on Sunday and witch arrived yesterday. It was our 2nd cycle TTC no 1. First messed up with what I think was annovulationary cycle or I ov'd very late. Either way got very excited when AF didn't show but after lots of BFN I waited it out and she showed 2 weeks late! Cycle #1 we went with the flow but cycle #2 used OPKs. I'm CD2 now and going to start temping this cycle. 

Gutted when witch arrived and she came sooner than expected, only seemed to have a 9/10 day luteal phase. Before the 54day cycle I had a 31day cycle and as I ov'd on cd18 I was expecting the same again but she got me CD 28 :-(. At least it decreased my waiting time! 

Last month we went all out, SMEP, conceive plus, pillows, evening Primrose, OPK's. Now started acupuncture weekly and temping. Going to SMEP again but it's hard going but gets good results. Really wanted to get pregnant to have a baby before next summer hols as hubby is a teacher.

Happy to be a TTC friend.


----------



## carlyjade86

Thanks V much! :hug: back! 

Fertile tea? Is that what its actually called or is there a brand name? I might have to invest in that too!! 

Best of luck to u too! If ur ticker is correct... Hope ur gettin busy!! :sex: hehe x


----------



## carlyjade86

Bean66 said:


> Hey. Sorry the witch got you. She got me too. Evil!!!
> 
> I started spotting on Sunday and witch arrived yesterday. It was our 2nd cycle TTC no 1. First messed up with what I think was annovulationary cycle or I ov'd very late. Either way got very excited when AF didn't show but after lots of BFN I waited it out and she showed 2 weeks late! Cycle #1 we went with the flow but cycle #2 used OPKs. I'm CD2 now and going to start temping this cycle.
> 
> Gutted when witch arrived and she came sooner than expected, only seemed to have a 9/10 day luteal phase. Before the 54day cycle I had a 31day cycle and as I ov'd on cd18 I was expecting the same again but she got me CD 28 :-(. At least it decreased my waiting time!
> 
> Last month we went all out, SMEP, conceive plus, pillows, evening Primrose, OPK's. Now started acupuncture weekly and temping. Going to SMEP again but it's hard going but gets good results. Really wanted to get pregnant to have a baby before next summer hols as hubby is a teacher.
> 
> Happy to be a TTC friend.

Haha I'm aiming for Summer Hols too! Easier for child care next year :rofl: 
My cycle seems ok. 27 days cycle 1. O'd on day 15, 26 cycle 2, O'd day 13 (tho I believe 14!) 

DS wasn't planned. I was only a bby myself wen he was born! 1 time without C andd BAM! Wish was this easy now I'm older n settled! 

Aw yay! Friend! :happydance: xx.


----------



## maria86

carlyjade86 said:


> Thanks V much! :hug: back!
> 
> Fertile tea? Is that what its actually called or is there a brand name? I might have to invest in that too!!
> 
> Best of luck to u too! If ur ticker is correct... Hope ur gettin busy!! :sex: hehe x

hmm It's just called Fertility tea :) I bought it at the Red Tent Sisters store in Toronto. It consists of the basic ingredients like green tea, red raspberry leaf etc. I will check out the list when I get home today and let you know :)

as for my ticker - my opk was positive 2 days ago so I am at a loss when I will actually O, but we've been busy :blush: and hopefully will be tonight :sex:

Good luck!


----------



## binksmommy

oh yeah.. she came for me too .. I'm CD 6 again :( Praying for you for next month!!


----------



## Sandy1222

The witch got me too over the weekend. This was our first try at NTNP and we didn't do much else other than having fun and hoping for something. This month I have bought pre seed and although I am not doing any OPKs, I am just going to go with the every other day BD and hope to time it right. Hopefully by halloween I will know how it worked!!! Baby dust and good luck!!!


----------



## magrace

Hey hun!!! Im on cycle #9 trying for #2 and this will be my first month using soft cups and I have no clue either!!!!


----------



## carlyjade86

Sorry to hear I'm not the only unfortunate! Sending u all better luck for next mth!! 



magrace said:


> Hey hun!!! Im on cycle #9 trying for #2 and this will be my first month using soft cups and I have no clue either!!!!

Haha Grace, if u find out, please let me know!! 

OH is having 40 fits as we are the only couple in our circle of friends that don't have a child 'togetha' - no1 knows that we are actually TTC but that doesn't stop the other men sayin he's doin back stroke... Bless him. He's super paranoid tho so I'm hoping the spermy lube is going to help! My charts seems to put me in the 'normal' (whatever that is) cycle group... But I do have super light periods that last 2 days at a push! Can't find anything online about it tho? Hmmm... Any1 have any ideas? 

Maria, I'll be super grateful! I'm willin to try ANYTHING!! X


----------



## Bean66

[/QUOTE]

Haha I'm aiming for Summer Hols too! Easier for child care next year :rofl: 
My cycle seems ok. 27 days cycle 1. O'd on day 15, 26 cycle 2, O'd day 13 (tho I believe 14!) 

DS wasn't planned. I was only a bby myself wen he was born! 1 time without C andd BAM! Wish was this easy now I'm older n settled! 

Aw yay! Friend! :happydance: xx.[/QUOTE]

Right! This is going to be our month. Really wanted a June baby (my mum and I are June babies) but will still be ecstatic about a July baby or in fact any. How old is your DS? Conceiving is such a strange thing. It only takes once but it can take some people months, even years. 

Your cycles look good. I'm hoping to Ov earlier this month. Fingers crossed.

binksmommy, Sandy1222, magrace - sorry the witch got you too.

Marie - fingers crossed the spermy finds the egg! Good luck.

Glad to have a friend too. :happydance:


----------



## carlyjade86

My DS is 7 and a half (goin on 17!) I found out I was pregnant @ 8wks, and the day before my 17th birthday! His 'father' altho is in his life, i'm 100% sure he's only there to annoy me. 

My OH is amazin. His family and him have taken my DS as there own, which is fab! They are keepin on about when we are going to have a baby and I have to keep pretending I have no interest in havin another when reaaaaally I want to go into FULL detail about my Temps and Cervical Mucas :rofl: 

June baby would've been spot on... I will settle for a July 1 tho! ;) hehe. 

Hope we nail it this mth! All of us! I reckon we need to book something to look forward to... Like a holiday for 40wks from now! Or maybe I shud get round to bookin my wedding? I bet 'Sods Law' would kick in then and we's all be preggas and holidays (n my wedding) would have to be cancelled all over the place!


----------



## carlyjade86

*edit* damn Blackberry keeps posting stuff twice!


----------



## Bean66

Hey, how are you today? The evil witch still handing around?

Wow, that must have been a bit of a shock. Is that him in your avatar? He's lovely. It's great that his dad is involved but it must be difficult for you. 

It's so great that your OH and family have taken him in. I know what you mean about telling people about TTC. My in laws asked us not too long ago, I just said soon (we were WTT then). I prefer them not to know, I know they mean well but I don't like the pressure. My SIL has 2 kids (4yrs and 4mths) and she's 4 years younger than me. They have been asking us for years.

I also know what you mean about telling everyone because it is so exciting even if it's a little stressful and frustrating. Spoken to a few friends about it, can't keep it all to myself and my mum knows. She told my bro and SIL. They have been TTC for a few years and are going through fertility treatment. She thought it would be best to warn them. I'm going to feel sooo bad if I get a BFP before them. 

Yay book a wedding, weddings are fun! Maybe not 40weeks though. Maybe 20weeks and you can have a cute little bump.


----------



## carlyjade86

Morning! I'm ok thanks. Witch is still there a tiny bit. Don't notice her wen I'm in bed, so we'll see in work today! Temp was above CL temp this morning! Hopes went sky high for a second... But :bfn: :(

How r u feeling? 


I've told my mum and 1 friend... And OHs sister... Oh n my own sister... Lol. That's it tho! OH don't know that they know. I was excited wen I started charting tho because I thought we would nail it 1st time! WRONG! Lol. Now I'm happy to keep it hush as its not workin. :( 

We are moving on the 22nd of Nov from a 2 bed house to a 3... I want to decorate the 3rd room as a nursery so this bean better hurry up - would much rather it be a nursery than my ironin room :( lol.

That's what I mean by 'Sods Law' if wedding was booked, Sod would probably see to it that I'll look like a wheeble walkin down the isle, so 20wks would be too soon. Lol. He won't marry me until my Car is paid off anyway, he's told me we can't afford it till then. Spoilt Sport he is! Lol 

X


----------



## Bean66

Hey.

Got the sod bit but still think wedding would be good. And it'd give you something else to think about other then TTC. Do you know what kind of wedding you want? We got married 2 1/2 years ago but kept it small.

It will work! I don't think we're designed to get preggers too easily. Good things come to those who wait. 

That's very exciting that you're moving. Are you going far. Would love to live in a house. We live in London and it's sooooo expensive. Have a flat but it has 2 bedrooms and a garden.

Sorry you got excited about your temp. I have to say I nearly tested when saw another tread about a lady who got her BFP after AF. Still can't believe I'm back at the beggining, well cd3. Hopefully time will pass quickly.


----------



## carlyjade86

Not far... Still in the same 'city' (term city used loosely! Lol) at the moment we live in a 2bed Barrett Home built in 2006. We are moving about 2 miles away into a 3 bed Georgian house. It was bought as a repo and we have totally renovated it. Walls, floors and ceilings gone! Have 150tonnes of soil to dig from the garden which I'm leavin to OH and a Digger! Hoping that's going to be done before we have to leave our current house! 

I love London! Now that's a City! OH took me to watch Lion King in August for my Birthday. 1st time I've been for a few yrs. Always wanted to move there and be like the UKs version of Carrie Bradshaw! But then I got pregnant... Haha. 

New Cycle makes a fresh start I guess! Hoping this Conceive Plus lube helps.... Its not even just the 'want' for a baby anymore... I'm desperate to know that we CAN now too!! Sounds terrible don't it? 
X


----------



## Bean66

I would love a Georgian House. We live in a converted Victorian House which is lovely but we have so much we need to do. All boring stuff and unfortunately no money to do it. I would love to do some where up but guessing it's quite stressful? How come you have so much soil to remove? It's going to be amazing once it's finished.

London is great but so £££. We only managed to buy because unfortunately my OH father died and left us a little money for our deposit. I would love to see Lion King. Still not seen it and lived here for 9 years. I think we will stay for another 4/5 years then move to the country, maybe Devon near where my brother lives.

It's not terrible to worry, I think it's at the back of all our minds. My mum got pregnant quickly, I just hope I do too. We are doing SMEP this month and really hoping we get our BFP. If not we we probably take a more relaxed approach for a couple of months. Started temping today and I have cheap OPKs and expensive Smiley ones to confirm. Will start using them from day 10. Started acupuncture on Monday in the hope of regulating my cycle. We used conceive plus last month but not every time and I don't think we used enough. Sorry TMI but ready to get going now, hate all this waiting. Waiting to Ov then waiting to test. It's exhausting.

Hope you've had a good day.


----------



## messymommy

I'll be your pal! I started spotting yesterday and my temps dropped so AF is here. I'm in the same boat as you pretty much. We were NTNP for about 7 years and then last September we said let's actually try now for 2 more. Our son is 10 years old now! So bought OPKs and timed our BDing and nothing happened! March we talked to the doctor about this and got the SA for him and he's pretty normal and my u/s said I was alright. Then they gave me clomid 50mg and after 2 cycles of insanity and BFNs I asked for the HSG test, that was July. I got the test and both tubes were blocked. They dye from the test opened up my left tube but not my right one. Then it was back to Clomid and now we are at 2 more cycles ending in BFNs :( AF just got me. My temps dropped with the spotting so I am sure she'll be full on by this afternoon and I had 5 BFNs this month. Yes, I am a POAS junky, LOL. I'm not taking Clomid this coming cycle, well I think I am not but by CD 5 I could snap and take it. I'm trying the Geritol, baby in a bottle this cycle. I've got the soft cups and the preseed lube too and have used them the last 2 cycles. I can answer some questions about those for you.


----------



## carlyjade86

Who ever lived their before us, was quite frankly an idiot! Lol. To the extent the extractor fan in the kitchen had the vent blocked up so when they were using it, it was blowin grease all over the kitchen. They made the kitchen 4 inches SMALLER by stuffin all plasterboard behind the cupboards?? The house is built on a hill, so u need steps to get to the front door and the garden wouldve been a total incline... Well to 'solve" this, they dug out a big deckin area, put a 7ft wall all around it and dumped the earth around the top and side of the garden, with steps leadin up there. No railin. Total death trap. Hense diggin it all out! Been mega expensive... Took it back to the brick, ceilings and floors out and redone, Restored as much original features as we can afford ie, ceiling roses, coving, picture rails etc... The tiles in the hall are still there and a beautiful! Would 1 day like to do the fire places but just not an option now...

Our parents had to remortgage for a deposit and to pay for the work. House went for £79g which is dirt cheap! Dread to think how much we spent... Need to start payin it back wen we can tho. Joy!! Lol. 

Sorry for ignoring things, I'm always on my phone so not easy to scroll back... U asked what type of wedding I would like? 1 abroad! Nice quite do, any1 who wants to come can fit their own bill. My sister is plannin a big do as we spk... A lot of money for 1 day. I'd rather buy an Audi! Lol. Way OH is behavin today, he's lucky if he lasts the week never mind marrying him!!

My days been ok. Worked, done 2 gym classes (yuk) had a sunbed... Not normally my thing but my skins been terrible lately, and I feel all fat and pale and spotty... And my hair needs doing! So thought I deserved a pick me up :) 

How's ur day been? 

Oh, n the witch seems to have been gone! (TMI but...) I put just a pad in for the gym and there was nothing on it. Periods are not supposed to be this light I'm sure. Might make a Drs appointment! Everything else seems spot on tho, according to my chart... How's ur flo? Gone yet? 

What's SMEP? I do the same with OPKs! Cheapies and my CBDT for :) confirmation! Lol. 
I'm with u on the taking it easy if :bfn: its exhasting! Especially the TWW and u find reason behind every twinge and every sneeze! Gonna get busy with the Con Plus. Lots of that, then going to (try) put those soft cups in... Going to start drinkin Green Tea. And Exercise is supposed to be good! We can do it, I'm sure!! 

Oh Hello MessyMommy! Have u met my friend Bean? Hehe. 
Aww sounds like u've had a rough time of it bless u :( I really hope it happens for u soon!! :dust:
Sound like u've tried it all too, so I shall definitely be hitting u up for advice on those cup things! Hehe. What's that baby in a bottle thing u said about? Never heard that 1! Welcome new friend #2 :hug: 

Jeez that's 1 loooong message :blush:


----------



## carlyjade86

Who ever lived their before us, was quite frankly an idiot! Lol. To the extent the extractor fan in the kitchen had the vent blocked up so when they were using it, it was blowin grease all over the kitchen. They made the kitchen 4 inches SMALLER by stuffin all plasterboard behind the cupboards?? The house is built on a hill, so u need steps to get to the front door and the garden wouldve been a total incline... Well to 'solve" this, they dug out a big deckin area, put a 7ft wall all around it and dumped the earth around the top and side of the garden, with steps leadin up there. No railin. Total death trap. Hense diggin it all out! Been mega expensive... Took it back to the brick, ceilings and floors out and redone, Restored as much original features as we can afford ie, ceiling roses, coving, picture rails etc... The tiles in the hall are still there and a beautiful! Would 1 day like to do the fire places but just not an option now...

Our parents had to remortgage for a deposit and to pay for the work. House went for £79g which is dirt cheap! Dread to think how much we spent... Need to start payin it back wen we can tho. Joy!! Lol. 

Sorry for ignoring things, I'm always on my phone so not easy to scroll back... U asked what type of wedding I would like? 1 abroad! Nice quite do, any1 who wants to come can fit their own bill. My sister is plannin a big do as we spk... A lot of money for 1 day. I'd rather buy an Audi! Lol. Way OH is behavin today, he's lucky if he lasts the week never mind marrying him!!

My days been ok. Worked, done 2 gym classes (yuk) had a sunbed... Not normally my thing but my skins been terrible lately, and I feel all fat and pale and spotty... And my hair needs doing! So thought I deserved a pick me up :) 

How's ur day been? 

Oh, n the witch seems to have been gone! (TMI but...) I put just a pad in for the gym and there was nothing on it. Periods are not supposed to be this light I'm sure. Might make a Drs appointment! Everything else seems spot on tho, according to my chart... How's ur flo? Gone yet? 

What's SEMP? I do the same with OPKs! Cheapies and my CBDT for :) confirmation! Lol. 
I'm with u on the taking it easy if :bfp: its exhasting! Especially the TWW and u find reason behind every twinge and every sneeze! Gonna get busy with the Con Plus. Lots of that, then going to (try) put those soft cups in... Going to start drinkin Green Tea. And Exercise is supposed to be good! We can do it, I'm sure!! 

Oh Hello MessyMommy! Have u met my friend Bean? Hehe. 
Aww sounds like u've had a rough time of it bless u :( I really hope it happens for u soon!! :dust:
Sound like u've tried it all too, so I shall definitely be hitting u up for advice on those cup things! Hehe. What's that baby in a bottle thing u said about? Never heard that 1! Welcome new friend #2 :hug: 

Jeez that's 1 loooong message :blush:


----------



## Bean66

Wow long message. I use my mobile too, gets a little confusing.

Your house sounds like it's going to be amazing. Very jealous. 79k is amazing. That wouldn't even be a deposit for a 3 bed house in London. Wouldn't even be anywhere neat enough for a studio flat.

Wedding abroad sounds like a plan. I don't get spending £££ on weddings.. We only had 12 people in the day and hired a bar in the eve and had a party with 80 friends. Great fun and no formalities. 

I've had a good day thanks. Though feeling guilty as I should have cleaned. AF has pretty much gone. I have light periods too. Thought they'd get heavier when I stopped the pill but they didn't. Not complaining. A friend eventually convinced me to try a mooncup for AF a few years ago. Best £20 Ive ever soenr. Saved a fortune on tampons and only need to change it once a day.

The soft cups shouldn't be too bad, though not sure how you get them in without the little swimmers falling out. I think they are softer that the moon cup. Taking it in and out will become second nature. Oh the things we do!

SMEP = Sperm Meets Egg Plan. Basically you bd everyother day from cd8, dart OPKs at cd10. When you get a positive you bd that day and the next 2 nights. Have a night off then bd one last time for good luck. Hard going but good success rates.

Hey MesdyMum - it does sound like you've had a hard time. I'm sorry. SECAM be TTC buddies this month and bump buddies next month!!! What is baby in a bottle? Very intrigued!

Ok eyes are going square. Sorry for any typos!

2 gym classes?! You put me to shame. Gonna aim to go swimming tomorrow. Sunbeds are bad buy I think the occasional one does us good.


----------



## messymommy

The "baby in a bottle" is another old wives tale about taking Geritol Tonic. It's known here in the US as the old people vitamin. There've been songs and jokes for as long as I can remember about old people taking Geritol. It's really just a liquid vitamin supplement with iron in it. You are supposed to take it daily instead of the prenatal vitamins for TTC. You have to add your own Folic Acid supplement though since this isn't made for women of childbearing age really so they don't put it in the tonic. It is gross tasting so you have to do it really fast and I chase it down with something else to drink with flavor. Today I drank iced tea after it and that seemed to get rid of the flavor. I found the Geritol tonic form at our Walgreens for $8.99 and it says it's got 24 doses in it. There's a pill form called Geritol complete but it's got different ingredients and like most things, you get what you pay for and it was only $12.99 for 100 tablets so that would be 100 days vs. 24 days. Seemed in the other online stuff about it for TTC those who got pregnant with it kept saying tonic, tonic tonic in their posts. So I bought tonic, LOL.


----------



## carlyjade86

Damn phone keeps postin everything twice too!! 

I'll forgive ur typos if u forgive mine? Lol. 

I'm sure it will be... Just want to get in there now!! 

Small weddings are definitely for me. I don't see the point in putting on a show - meanin of the day is totally lost then? I'm being a Bridesmaid for the 7th time for my sister... I'm never gettin married if the wivestail has any truth! 

Oooh that SMEP sounds good. I might have to give it a go! Might stop him accusing him of 'baby f**kin' him then too if I don't tell him about it :rofl: 

Yep! Did a Combat Class and a Triple Play class, which is step, weights and floor work. Learnt I'm shite at step!! Won't be doing that 1 again!! Lol. I did a Spin class yesterday roo, and off to Zumba 2moro! Got a wedding on the 15th and I've put on sooooo much weight that I really need to get fit! I miss wearing jeans and I want to set fire to all my leggins! :haha: I agree Sunbeds are bad but needs must! I need my skin to clear... Dnt know what's going on with it! :( depresses me big time tho! 

Ooooh Messy, that sounds yukky! I think I might hold off on that for now... Lol. Hope it works for u tho! FX'd!! I take Folic Acid and I've got the OH on Zinc and Mulitvits... What can I give him incase there's issues with him? I seem to be doing everything to ensure we suceed and I feel he's gettin off lightly!! Lol


----------



## jaydee79

carlyjade86 said:


> Thanks V much! :hug: back!
> 
> Fertile tea? Is that what its actually called or is there a brand name? I might have to invest in that too!!
> 
> Best of luck to u too! If ur ticker is correct... Hope ur gettin busy!! :sex: hehe x

ohh i miss my nettle caffeine free cup of tea :coffee: :hugs: i know when that nasty :witch: arrives it can be a huge knock down, but u soon pick yaself back up and think positive for next months ahead of a bran new fresh cycle ;) lots of :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Hello ladies,

Just a quickie. Gerytol sounds horrible! But worth it if it works!!

I'm bored of waiting to Ov! Only CD 4! Arrrrggghhh!

Men do get off lightly with this TTC. Hubbies on Zinc and not complained. Think he knows better. What else could we get them to do?
Again sorry for the typos in last message. Hope it all made some sense!

How are you ladies today?


----------



## carlyjade86

Thanks for the encouragement Jaydee!! :hug:

Hey Bean.
I'm ok today. Decided I'm going to try to focus on losing this bit weight rather than on my cycle. Going to do another Spin class today! Yuck. I'm sure all this stressing over it doesn't help any of us does it! So by settin another goal, might keep me occupied! 
OH is doing my head in mind... Don't all the kitchen before I went to work and come home to a complete shithole! I'm going on strike!!! Lol. 

How's ur day gone so far? Only 4 days til u gotta start :sex: so its not long! I think the days fly by since I've started charting... Its like I'm living for that 5.30am alarm to Temp Take! Hehe 

X


----------



## WelshOneEmma

I have the opposite problem - AF 9 days late but all tests are negative :-(

get married in 8 days time and really don't want AF turning up then! And until AF arrives, i can't start temping etc so we do it all properly as thought i had caught the best times to BD


----------



## carlyjade86

Has ur temp remained high or has it gone low? My period only lasted a day this mth, and was so light I'm not even sure I can class it as 1? My temp was right down this morning tho so I'm pretty sure I'm safe to start again? Hope it comes asap for u if its coming... And is gone again before ur big day!! Congrats btw :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

WelshOneEmma - Fingers crossed you're going to get your BFP. Some ladies don't get a positive test for weeks. If AF doesn't arrive I'd head to your doc for a blood test. Congrats on the wedding!

Carlyjade - You really don't look like you need to lose weight. You look tiny in your pic. Exercise is good for fertility though but too much isn't. Don't go crazy.

I'm in a bit of a grump today. Taking 1 1/2 hours to drive home from work didn't help. It's only 3miles! Crazy. Know what you mean about OH leaving a mess. Although I have my moments. I'm meant to be cleaning now as have guests coming Saturday and I'm at work all day tomorrow and Saturday morning. If I don't do it OH will have to Saturday. He'll kill me as he's working late tonight and I've had loads of time to do it. 

Have you done another test? One day is very light, esp if not normal for you. Mine are light but have something for 3 days even if the first and last are spotting.

I started charting this month. Think it will help once I get another couple of dots on there. Looks very empty at the moment.

How was spin? I used to do it. Remember having to get a gel seat so I didn't get a sore bum.


----------



## carlyjade86

No didn't bother testing, my temp went back down low this morning so I'm pretty sure I'm out! Think I'm going to book a Drs appointment tomorrow... We r supposed to have pre-conceiving chats with them anyway aren't we? It was only 2 days last mth and the mth before, I THINK it was around 3 days before that, and before that I still had my implant so was bleeding 3/4 weeks! Went for ultrasound and everything but in the end just had to have it taken out. They've got lighter n lighter since! 

Thanks for ur kind words Bean, but I've piled on just over a stone since then! I'm very bottom heavy so its a struggle finding anything apart from leggings to fit me! Jeans are a no go coz if they fit my hips, they r too big on the waist and my bum falls out :blush: lol. Feeling so much better being back at exercise tho! OH used to get funny about me going to the Gym, so I stopped! Now he still gets funny but we've been toegtha longer so I dnt care anymore :haha: 
Spin was HARD today! Didn't feel like I was going to throw up, so I did better than Tuesday. major Sadle sore!!Gel seat is on my todo list! Lol. Did Zumba straight after it and just out the shower now. Going to have an Omelette plain, and half a Tin of Chopped Tomatoes. Sounds lovely, right? Lol. Day off the Gym 2moro but LBT saturday morning, while I've still got the motivation! The dress I got for the wedding I bought in June... Put on half a stone since then :s 

Aw traffic puts every1 in a bad mood, bless u! I know the feelin, he's gone to his parents to order a QUAD for xmas for DS... So left all his mess! I'm going to have to tackle it now and I really don't want too... Won't sleep if I know its there still tho!! Just give the bathroom a quick wipe over - hoover n duster will take 2 mins before they arrive :) 

U chartin celsius or f? 1 or 2 after decimal? X


----------



## carlyjade86

Omg I am livid!! Literally askin y am I even tryin to have this idiots baby?!?! The forementions 'washin up' that OH has left since last night, after he made himself tea and I had cereal!! He finished work @ 6 and came home an hour ago after playin on the Laptop @ his Parents house. I'd finished work @ 3, picked Elliot up from school, rushed him home to change for Football @ 4, Swimmin @ half 5 over otherside of town, went to spin @ 6, Zumba @ 7, picked DS up from my Mothers, put a load of washin in, showered him n got him to bed, had a shower myself, made Els packed lunch for 2moro, Ironed his and OH uniforms for 2moro, made myself an Omelette and sat down to eat. 10mins later, OH walked in, and said... "Hate u goin to the gym, u let the house go to pot!" Referring to HIS washin up!!!!!! Remaining PMT or within my rights, either way I feel like I want to stab him in his face :evil: - sorry! Had to rant!!


----------



## Bean66

OMG I'd go mad. You deserve a rant. Men just have no idea sometimes. You're not his housekeeper. But deep breath. I always find that if I shout he takes the high ground.

Hugs!

Not got time to write more now but will tomorrow am. Think you're light periods maybe from you readjusting after the implant. No harm in having a chat with doctor though.

Sleep well.


----------



## carlyjade86

Its all coz he don't like that I'm out and about without him. He won't admit it but I know he hates it coz he always finds fault! Like last weekend wen I went to cardiff with my sister, and he had a sulk coz I took my car?! Idiot like!! And he wants a baby!? Yea, only so he knows where I am 24/7. Well he can f*k right off! I aint ever gonna b a skivvy like his mother is so he need to get it out of his head!!!

Called me selfish too, sayin I'm not givin Elliot a stable life by leavin him with my parents while I'm at the gym - with my parents mind, not @ a Crackden with a load of junkies!! How effin dare he! Elliot loves going there so what's the harm? They lived with him most of his life and now hardly see him so I think the odd evening isn't going to do too much harm to my childs upbringing?! He wasn't even home anyways - he went to his mothers! 

Then going back to the house work, he chucks in "when U work 60hr weeks... Blah blah" Yea I'm part time and I dnt expect him to hoover or clean the bathrooms, and I cook 95% of the time and wash up straight after I cook! but on the rare occasion wen I don't cook, I expect him not to leave his washin up for me! Ooh n I left the bag from the toilet rolls in the bathroom after my shower n went and made my tea. It was there an hour! He said 'don't moan I dnt do it wen u haven't done it urself' - I said here's the difference, I might leave summit, but I will eventually get to it. U leave stuff and its still ME who clears it away! Therefore, I am entitled to leave stuff without havin U moan and I'm entitled to moan wen u leave stuff! N how dare Especially if hes going to moan about me not puttin a bag in the bin, then I go upstairs and the bag he moaned about, he hasn't even touched!!!" Argggghhhh!!

Just pisses me off that he'll moan about that rather than understand I'm tryin to lose weight and to encourage me for my gym efforts. I've worked hard this week like, n been good with my eatin - he's quick enuff to say 'diets goin well then' when I'm eatin what I shudnt be!! Honest to god I have so much anger towards him at the moment. He's really upset and annoyed me. And if u ask him, its coz I'm a moody bitch wen I'm dietin!! Not becoz he's an insensitive, unsupported f*ktard!! He's seriously makin me think, "do I really want another child with another idiot?" I don't like feelin like this... Like I'm doubtin our future if he can't learn to chill out and stop being so uptight with me? I really struggle to shrug him off like I used too... 

Anyways... Rant over. Was another long 1 wasn't it! Sorry about that, just need to vent... :( 

How's ur day been? I worked today, which I don't normally on a Friday! DS is at his fathers for the weekend from 5 today, so going to have a good clean of my house and I'm sure I'll feel better! Donated Blood today while I was @ work - some guy fainted on me while we were sat waiting for a bed... Cud only happen to me :rofl: 

My implant was taken out a year ago this mth... Wudnt be from that still would it? X


----------



## Bean66

Hi, sorry I've been gone all day.

Rants are good. Get it off your chest. Have to say I couldn't cope with that. We tend to share chores. I do a little more but I work a bit less. He does say something when the place us a mess and I've been in all day but I would too. It's usually cause I've wasted the day on the Internet. 

Think you need to talk to him and explain how you're feeling.

Hole you're feeling better. I've had a good day thanks. No your hormones should have settled by now.

:hugs:


----------



## Canada8

Hey all! I'm looking for some ladies who need a buddy for the Oct cycle! I just got my af today......I'm down, but excited to go through the next 28-30 to BFP with you ladies.


----------



## Canada8

I also wanted to know what everyone is doing to help increase their chances?


----------



## carlyjade86

Hey, thanks for readin my drivvel! Lol. 

I had a good clean and destressed a bit. There's no talkin to him about it. So I just dnt intend to talk to him at all! :) I'm sure it will all blow over by 2moro, once my blood stops boiling! Lost 3lbs this week so the gym is payin off! Lol, that's all that matters! 

Glad u've had a good day! Enjoy ur weekend with ur guests, shall leave u be till Monday! Haha. Xx


----------



## messymommy

Canada8 said:


> I also wanted to know what everyone is doing to help increase their chances?

I am trying the Geritol tonic old wives tale this cycle. I also take Vitamin E, Folic Acid, fish oil/borage oil/flaxseed oil caps and baby aspirin daily. The husband is taking the same fish oil/borage oil/flaxseed oil caps, Men's multi vitamin, Vitamin C, Vitamin E and Zinc. He's been switched to boxers since March as well as we're both on NO caffiene since about April. Our coffee is all decaf except during the week DH is drinking 1/2 caff coffee since he gets up so early and drives a semi. We want him awake!!! I don't use any artificial sweeteners as of July. I quit drinking diet soda and using splenda in my coffee. I also am working on my diet to be healthier and to lose some weight hoping that will help us. When it's time for BDing near O, we're using Pre-Seed and softcups too. I started charting my temps last month also. I am not going to take Clomid this cycle as I don't think it's helping us and I ovulate just fine on my own. Can you think of anything else we can try?


----------



## carlyjade86

Hey Canada! Welcome to BnB! 
Sorry I didn't see u post before I posted my last... 
Have u been TTC for long? 
I'm on my 3rd cycle of Charting. 
I'm taking Folic Acid and Multi Vit. OH is on Zinc and Multi Vits.
I'm taking my BBT every morning, using cheapy OPKs from day 9, and Clear Blue Digis for comfirmation. 
This Cycle I will be tryin Conceive Plus Lube and SoftCups (if I ever work out how to put them in!! Lol)
Also from this Cycle, I am working on my Diet, like Messy above! Tryin to get fitter, slimmer and overall, more healthy! :) x

Messy, what is half of that for? I'm curious as to what else I could be taking to maximise chances! But I have no idea what any of it is supposed to do...? 
How u feelin today? Had a good week? X


----------



## messymommy

No problem, I'm happy to share my "google knowledge"! 

*Zinc:* Zinc is found in high concentrations in the sperm. Zinc is needed to make the outer layer and tail of the sperm and is, therefore, essential for the health of your partner's sperm and, subsequently, your baby. Interestingly, several studies have also shown that reducing zinc in a man's diet will also reduce his sperm count. _(source:https://www.marilynglenville.com/infertility.htm)_

*Folic Acid:* You need this to prevent birth defects. It also can help with sperm production so I give it to my husband also. Not sure if that was in my above list.

*Geritol Tonic:* This is supposed to be a "baby in every bottle". It's a old wives tale I guess but there are some forums if you search on Google that have surprisingly high pregnancy rates among those taking it and updating with pregnancy or babies from when they took it. One site said it's something to do with the iron level in it and another says it's not the iron it's the combination of ingredients in the tonic. I am giving it a try! I have a thread on here about it also to track progress and anyone willing to join me in trying it.

*Fish Oil/Borage Oil/Flaxseed Oil combination soft gel:* Essential Fatty Acids
Very important to take when trying to concieve. EFA's act as hormone regulators. Omega-3 DHA and Omega-6 arachidonic acid are important structural elements of cell membranes, body tissue, and brain development in the fetus. Sperm contain high concentrations of omega-3's, in particular DHA (found in oily fish). DHA is in the sperm tail (motility).
Sources: Omega-3; flaxseed, oily fish (mackerel, herring, salmon, sardines), walnuts, green leafy veggies, and tuna (not more than 150g/week).
Sources: Omega-6; seeds and their oils.
Dosage: 2000 mg per day.
Note: be careful if you are currently taking blood thinning medication. Also, these should be taken with antioxidants vitamins A, C, E, selenium, and grapeseed extract. 
_(source: https://infertility.health-info.org/male-infertility/male-infertility-improve-sperm-quality.html)_
Coenzyme Q10
Important for energy production. Levels of CoQ10 are lower in a woman who has experienced a recent miscarriage. ICSI fertilization rates may rise when taking this supplement. It also improves blood flow. Dosage: talk to your healthcare professional. 

Essential Fatty Acids
Very important to take when trying to concieve. EFA's act as hormone regulators. Omega-3 DHA and Omega-6 arachidonic acid are important structural elements of cell membranes, body tissue, and brain development in the fetus. Start taking EFA's at least 3 months before you try to get pregnant.
Sources: Omega-3; flaxseed, oily fish, walnuts, green leafy veggies, and tuna (not more than 150g/week).
Sources: Omega-6; seeds and their oils.
Dosage: 700-1000mg per day.
Note: be careful if you are currently taking blood thinning medication. _(source: https://infertility.health-info.org/fertility-diet-lifestyle/diet-supplements.html)_

*Vitamin E:* Vitamin E is another powerful antioxidant and has been shown to increase fertility when given to both men and women. Men going for IVF treatment with their partners have been given vitamin E, and fertilisation rates have, as a result, increased from 19 to 29 percent. It has been suggested that the antioxidant activity of vitamin E might make the sperm more fertile. 

*Vitamin C:* Vitamin C is also an antioxidant, and studies show that vitamin C enhances sperm quality, protecting sperm and the DNA within it from damage. Some research has indicated that certain types of DNA damage in the sperm can make it difficult to conceive in the first place, or it can cause an increased risk of miscarriage if conception does take place. If DNA is damaged, there may be a chromosomal problem in the baby, should the pregnancy proceed. Whether or not DNA damage does have these effects has not been conclusively proven, but it's worth taking vitamin C and the other antioxidants as a precautionary measure.

Vitamin C also appears to keep the sperm from clumping together, making them more motile.

One study has shown that women taking the drug clomiphene to stimulate ovulation will have a better chance of ovulating if vitamin C is taken alongside the drug. Clomiphene does not always work in every woman, but the chances are often increased when vitamin C is supplemented.

_(source: https://www.marilynglenville.com/infertility.htm)_



In a nutshell, if you click on the sighted sources above you'll find many other vitamins and such that can help and it will tell you all the reasons a woman or a man would want to use them for fertility reasons. I hope this will help.


----------



## carlyjade86

Wowza! Might have to print that off for when I go shoppin! Hell of a list... Boggles me how I'm havin to resort to all this when DS implanted, survived 8 weeks of teenage binge drinking (prior to HPT), and was born beautiful n health from 1 'slip up' lol. World works in misterious ways...
Thsnks for list xx


----------



## messymommy

I thought the same thing! We went to the OzzFest just weeks before my BFP with out DS 10 years ago and he's perfect. Not sure if he was on board for the festivities back then or not but hey, makes for a great story that he went to a rock fest before he was even known. I called him my stowaway.


----------



## carlyjade86

I only did a PT becoz my friend made me after being sick in a bin after 2 drinks, n then again wen I was in a club! Fetal-DS had obviously had enough an put his foot down lol. 1 time without contraception!! 1 time!!! And now... My womb must be like Fort Knox!

Think my thermometer is dying too... The beep sounded awfully strained this morning... Great!! Lol


----------



## WelshOneEmma

:thumbup:


Bean66 said:


> WelshOneEmma - Fingers crossed you're going to get your BFP. Some ladies don't get a positive test for weeks. If AF doesn't arrive I'd head to your doc for a blood test. Congrats on the wedding!

This is going to sound awful but i hope i don't now - been so stressed these last two weeks i have had a few drinks.

I think if AF doesn't arrive by the end of the honeymoon i will head to docs. The thing is i don't feel like (I imagine it would feel to be) pregnant. I had a week and a half feeling sick about 5 days after what i thought was my fertile period, now nothing. I get slight cramping like i would a few days before my period, but have been like that for 2 weeks. My nipples feel sore, but inside the breast if that makes sense, but not sore like i usually get and my boobs feel heavy.

I guess i have put too much pressure on myself with TTC and the wedding, plus only just had my copper t iud out 2 months, so maybe that had an effect?

Sorry for hijacking your thread CarlyJade! As for your hubby complaining about the cleaning - tell him he has two hands! My OH learnt a long time ago that he was to pull his own weight - he actually does more cleaning than me now


----------



## carlyjade86

Haha not a problem Emma! Every1 is welcome :) Especially Welshies :hi: 

Don't put too much guilt on urself about the drinks, as I said above, I was out drinkin 4times a week for 8 wks before I found out I was pregnant! And my boy is perfect! Stopped as soon as I knew he was there, of course! But honestly, I think if there is a little bambino there, it hasn't minded mummy sinkin a few on this occasion! :hugs: 

Have u retested? It could be as simple as ur body gettin back on track... But yes, defo worth a chat with ur Dr! 
When is ur wedding day? Not long now is it? Bet ur dead excited!! Concentrate on the for now, not wat ur insides are doing, and HAVE FUN!! X


----------



## WelshOneEmma

carlyjade86 said:


> Haha not a problem Emma! Every1 is welcome :) Especially Welshies :hi:
> 
> Don't put too much guilt on urself about the drinks, as I said above, I was out drinkin 4times a week for 8 wks before I found out I was pregnant! And my boy is perfect! Stopped as soon as I knew he was there, of course! But honestly, I think if there is a little bambino there, it hasn't minded mummy sinkin a few on this occasion! :hugs:
> 
> Have u retested? It could be as simple as ur body gettin back on track... But yes, defo worth a chat with ur Dr!
> When is ur wedding day? Not long now is it? Bet ur dead excited!! Concentrate on the for now, not wat ur insides are doing, and HAVE FUN!! X

Wedding is one week today! Now on leave until the 24th which should help with the stress as work has been quite busy too. Plus when walking the dog last week a woman had a go (her dog started on mine so i obviously had an out of control dog who needs to be muzzled). Normally that wouldnt upset me but these last few days have been scared to walk there again incase we bump into her.

I have done 5 tests, all negative, and different makes. The whole point of me having the copper T iud was that as there is no hormone in it, there shouldn't be any side effects and when it comes out you are "ready to go".

I think i put too much pressure on myself aswell. We have only been TTC for 6 weeks (ish). Funny how you spend so long trying not to get pregnant, when you start trying you realise its actually quite hard!


----------



## Mellymommy

Ya know how you feel, the witch came to visit me aswell. So disappointed but not giving up.


----------



## Canada8

Hi all!

I have been TTC since August 2011. I got preggers on the first try with my fist 5yrs ago? I am nervous that this time will be hard, especially since my hubby was recently diagnosed with type 2 diabetes and takes metformin and chromium once a day? He also takes multiple vitamin. 

I just started folic acid yesterday and multiple vitamins with omega 3 pills. I am guessing I have a 29 day cycle and think I O between 18-21, but am going to try OPK this month. I am just so nervous that because I am thinking of it too much, it won't happen.....so glad to be doing this with others


----------



## WelshOneEmma

Well, look like answer is here - massive cramps today (so bad had to have a bath to calm them down) and now started light bleeding.

At least its happening now and not during the wedding. Here's to next month!


----------



## carlyjade86

Canada, we are all thinkin 'too much' about it so u r not alone! :hugs: 
My thermometer broke yesterday - ordered a BabyMad 1 from Amazon so hopin its here by tomoro as I tend to O around 13th- 15th day and on day 7 today!! 
It will happen for us all once the time is right, I'm sure! Dnt hurt tryin everything we can to make it this cycle tho :) lol. 

Aww Em, I'm sorry the :witch: has got u too... At least u can enjoy a guilt free wedding!! Never know, honeymood baby cud be on the cards? 

X


----------



## Bean66

Morning everyone. Sorry I've been absent all weekend.

Sorry witch has got you Emma but at least you know and you can have a fun wedding with a few drinks and as Carly say's have a honeymoon baby. You're IUD will affect you hormones slightly but they will settle and it's still possible to get pregnant. Just monitor your fertility signs and use OPKS. 

Hey Canada 8 - We all feel the same. It's so hard to not think about it constantly. Spend 12 years trying not to get pregnant and now desperate to ASAP. I wish I had stopped BC sooner and started trying earlier. I'm only on cycle 3. Really hoping it's going to be our month. I have no idea if Diabetes II affects fertility. I don't think it does in men but i'm not sure. Fingers crossed for you.

Mellymommy - so sorry witch got you. It's horrible. Good luck for next cycle.

Hey Carly (can I call you that?) - How are you doing. Have you and OH made up yet? I hope you went on a cleaning strike. Are you CD7 now? Can't remember how far behind me you are. I'm CD8 so SMEP plan starts tonight! Not expecting to ovulate for a while though, CD18 last month.

That is one hell of a shopping list. I take pre-conception vit and EPO up until ov. Hubbies on zinc and Vit A, C and E. Then just trying to eat well but that went out the window this weekend. We also use conceive plus around ov time. No softcups yet.

Hope you all had a nice weekend.


----------



## Bean66

carlyjade86 said:


> Canada, we are all thinkin 'too much' about it so u r not alone! :hugs:
> My thermometer broke yesterday - ordered a BabyMad 1 from Amazon so hopin its here by tomoro as I tend to O around 13th- 15th day and on day 7 today!!
> It will happen for us all once the time is right, I'm sure! Dnt hurt tryin everything we can to make it this cycle tho :) lol.
> 
> Aww Em, I'm sorry the :witch: has got u too... At least u can enjoy a guilt free wedding!! Never know, honeymood baby cud be on the cards?
> 
> X

I ordered my thermometer from Babymad and it arrived next day.


----------



## carlyjade86

Mellymommy said:


> Ya know how you feel, the witch came to visit me aswell. So disappointed but not giving up.

Its soul distroyin isn't it! Hate goin on FB coz its fulla scan pics n there seems to be baby bumps EVERYWHERE!! Never give up, will be our turns soon :)


----------



## messymommy

Sorry AF got you too mellymommy. I always have to look twice when I see your name in a post to make sure it's not mine, LOL! Good to meet you :)


----------



## Bean66

messymommy said:


> Sorry AF got you too mellymommy. I always have to look twice when I see your name in a post to make sure it's not mine, LOL! Good to meet you :)

Good job you pointed that out. Think I could have got you confused.


----------



## carlyjade86

Bean!! Didn't even see ur posts this morning?? Don't think I went on to page 6... :doh: 

I went on the oposite to cleanin strike and gutted the place... He didn't get in til late, ate a pizza in front of me so I took my special K to bed and watched a film. I let him back in the bedroom Sunday Morning and I come home this morning and he'd cleaned up the breakfast stuff and taken his ironing up! There's hope for him yet :haha: 

How did ur weekend go? Oohh so :sex: starts tonight for ur lucky OH? Haha. I'll start tomoro. Thermometer has been dispatched so should be here tomoro, just in time... Should get enough temps in before O then! 

I spent my Saturday night cuddling my best mates baby boy. He's only a mth old... Totally beautiful! I want 1!!! :'( 

Calling me Carly is fine... I'm only Carly-Jade if I'm in trouble with my Mam lol. 

We had a trial run with the conceive plus Sunday. Only bought the tube tho, need to dig out a calpol sringe... Lol. Haven't tried the Softcups yet!! They look HUGE!! Little bit intimidated.... Lol. 

Hope all u other girlies are ok too and stayin positive?! :hugs:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Witch is 7 days late for me but still BFN! :cry:

Good luck next cycle everyone!


----------



## msdmorris

Yup she came right on time..as soon as I woke up on the 9th..


----------



## carlyjade86

Welcome to the group girls!! Lookin for 100% :bfp: this cycle! Do what u got to do!! :sex: lol. 

Tryin anything new this up coming cycle??


----------



## messymommy

I am going to use the egg whites this cycle in addition to the Geritol tonic. I did notice the geritol tonic has alcohol in it, 12%. I asked the DH if that's a lot of alcohol and he said it's kinda a lot, it's more than a beer. I told him that Thursday I took it right before driving to town for groceries and I knew I felt funny. I hadn't drove in a week, no where really I needed to go so I thought maybe it was feeling funny to drive because of that and he told me I was probably slightly buzzed from the 12% since I never drink! I will not be taking that right before driving again. The warm feeling does last about 30 minutes or so.


----------



## midg08

i just stared using the soft cups last month. Im having a hard time determining if they r in the right place or not. I noticed when I use them with af they tend to leak a bit :( so thats not good. Practice makes perfect, right? I am seriously considering the egg white method this month with the soft cups. We have been ttc for close to 5 years. I have a son from my first marriage so I didn't think it was me. My DH has bad morphology. I also just started actually tracking my cycles with the siliva monitor and this month my luteal phase was only 6 days if you dont count the days I spotted. 4 if you count the days I spotted. So I am hoping that was just a fluke period.


----------



## messymommy

Nice to meet you midg08, I'm also from IL & I have been using the soft cups for fertility but not for AF because I was afraid I'd leak all over.


----------



## WelshOneEmma

Bean66 said:


> Morning everyone. Sorry I've been absent all weekend.
> 
> Sorry witch has got you Emma but at least you know and you can have a fun wedding with a few drinks and as Carly say's have a honeymoon baby. You're IUD will affect you hormones slightly but they will settle and it's still possible to get pregnant. Just monitor your fertility signs and use OPKS.

so does the copper t iud still cause hormone problems? the whole point of me having the copper t was to avoid hormones in the mirena as i was taken off the pill due to having constant periods. Also thought it would give me 5 years to get the pill out of my system. Oh well, never mind.

It sucks doesn't it, desperate to get PG and never realised how hard it was! 

How long have you all been trying? this was our first month, so we weren't expecting much (hoping for, but not expecting) and OH doesnt want to do all the charting etc yet, just wants to "have fun and see what happens" - give it 6 months and i will be charting!


----------



## msdmorris

carlyjade86 said:


> Welcome to the group girls!! Lookin for 100% :bfp: this cycle! Do what u got to do!! :sex: lol.
> 
> Tryin anything new this up coming cycle??

I'm going to start charting and taking prenatals. Also gonna try to stop drinking so much soda and more water.


----------



## Bean66

WelshOneEmma said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone. Sorry I've been absent all weekend.
> 
> Sorry witch has got you Emma but at least you know and you can have a fun wedding with a few drinks and as Carly say's have a honeymoon baby. You're IUD will affect you hormones slightly but they will settle and it's still possible to get pregnant. Just monitor your fertility signs and use OPKS.
> 
> so does the copper t iud still cause hormone problems? the whole point of me having the copper t was to avoid hormones in the mirena as i was taken off the pill due to having constant periods. Also thought it would give me 5 years to get the pill out of my system. Oh well, never mind.
> 
> It sucks doesn't it, desperate to get PG and never realised how hard it was!
> 
> How long have you all been trying? this was our first month, so we weren't expecting much (hoping for, but not expecting) and OH doesnt want to do all the charting etc yet, just wants to "have fun and see what happens" - give it 6 months and i will be charting!Click to expand...

Sorry didn't read it right, I was thinking of the mirena one. Not sure if the copper one affects it. It shouldn't affect your hormones but I still think it can take time for things to normalise after having a 'foreign body' removed. Good luck to you. 

This is our 3rd cycle TTC. Really hoping for this month as would mean baby born a couple of weeks before husbands 6 week summer holiday (he's a teacher). Hence we are going all out. May go for a more relaxed approach if we don't get a BFP soon.


----------



## carlyjade86

Eggs whites? What does that help? I eat eggs a lot... 

Morning All :hi:


----------



## carlyjade86

[/QUOTE]

so does the copper t iud still cause hormone problems? the whole point of me having the copper t was to avoid hormones in the mirena as i was taken off the pill due to having constant periods. Also thought it would give me 5 years to get the pill out of my system. Oh well, never mind.

It sucks doesn't it, desperate to get PG and never realised how hard it was! 

How long have you all been trying? this was our first month, so we weren't expecting much (hoping for, but not expecting) and OH doesnt want to do all the charting etc yet, just wants to "have fun and see what happens" - give it 6 months and i will be charting![/QUOTE]

Possibly. I've never had it myself, tho I had the Mirena after birth of DS and my periods totally stopped! Had it taken out after 3 yrs tho as it kept makin me prone to BV, nice... :blush: - the Copper 1 can make periods heavier can't it? So altho there is no actual hormone, I would imagine that it would stir up the hormones already in the body tho... But that's just my theory so probably totally wrong!! We only get a 20% to get a sticky egg even if we are doing everything right, so maybe we just haven't been lucky enough to be part of the 20% yet? :(

I had zero clue about the science behind baby makin! I was sure that u had unprotected sex, u got pregnant. That's how it happened the 1st time!! I went out of my way to ensure no further 'slip ups' with pills and implants and 'dunkies' as they r called where I am from :haha: ... And since I had my implant out a year ago, we've had no luck! Were NTNP from Oct 10 - Aug 11 when I started Charting... 

I'm the same as Bean. Going to try hard to get a Summer Holiday baby, after that, will ease back off again... Too stressful tryin with 100% gusto! Hate havin 'planned' :sex: too...


----------



## Bean66

Morning. I think the egg white are like conceive plus. An optimum environment for sperm. In the US you can bottles of egg white (i think?). I'm going to order a softcup today. When I use it I might put a little conceive plus in it so they have a nice environment to survive in longer.

I agree with your theory about the IUD. If it can make your AF heavier then it must affect something.

Glad your hear OH is pulling his weight and took the hit to tidy his mess. How's the diet going? Hope you are eating enough. Crash diets aren't good for baby making.

So new this cycle. Softcups and I've got some of that cough stuff, will use it if I think I need it. I haven't used a syringe with the conceive plus. Maybe I should? I know you are meant to with preseed. 

Have you watched the Great Sperm Race? Worth a watch if you haven't.


----------



## Bean66

:hi: new ladies. So sorry the witch got you!


----------



## carlyjade86

Egg white is a Lube?? :rofl: I thought they were actually referring to Egg Whites!! What a dumbass :blush: 

I plan to do that with the Soft Cups... If I work out how to get it in... Lol.

They do Con Plus pre-filled too, so I assume gettin it 'up there' will be beneficial? Give it a go anyways... Hehe

Diet is going ok... I'm still having my naughty treats, but I'm still gyming and having a healthy tea! Had a Chocolate Orange Cookie just now... Oops! Can't help myself tho... :( lol. Spin 2night to cancel it out tho! 

OH has learnt his lesson! I need to stay away from the mothering trap tho... Save it happening again!

No not watched that? Where would I find it? X


----------



## Bean66

Here is a link to The Great Sperm Race.

They are referring to actual egg whites LOL! Using egg whites, actual egg whites as lube!!!! :rofl: It is apparently the perfect environment for Sperm. Gonna stick with conceive plus for now. And i'm going to get a little syringe to help 'insert it'. There is a trend on eggs white if you are interested in trying it.

Have you watched the video on you tube about inserting a softcup? Doesn't seem too bad once you watch it. Ordered mine today. Hopefully they'll arrive tomorrow.

Well done on the diet. An occasional treat is good for us.


----------



## messymommy

I'm going to try using egg whites this month too. I thought it sounded kinda gross but hey, if it works then I'm willing. Just think of me drinking that gross geritol daily and that's NASTY stuff. I can handle eggs for sure. I'm going to buy a couple of those baby medication syringes this week to get the egg white up there, LOL. Thank God my DH doesn't watch me do half the stuff for fertility. He did watch me use a soft cup last cycle and he was laughing at how it disappeared in there...ugh...men!


----------



## midg08

Messymommy, Im from Illinois also! I agree the egg whites sound gross but its on my to do list this month. My DH doesn't think its outrageous he read all the information on it before HE told me about it! :)


----------



## messymommy

midg08 said:


> Messymommy, Im from Illinois also! I agree the egg whites sound gross but its on my to do list this month. My DH doesn't think its outrageous he read all the information on it before HE told me about it! :)

Oh wow! My DH sat next to me while I watched the videos from another thread about using the egg whites and just nodded his head and kinda did the "uh huh" thing. I think there was even a "great" in there, sarcastically though, LOL.


----------



## carlyjade86

Oh wow!! Well I'm shocked at that, must admit!! Tho I suppose it makes sense... Think I'll stick to the tube stuff for now tho! Haha I'm such a blonde at time :blush: 

I need to get on Youtube and have a look then! Dnt have the internet in my house coz I'd probably get nothing done, so will have to go to my mams... Hope she doesn't peak over my shoulder! She already thinks I'm bonkers doing the Charting. :haha:


----------



## midg08

Well when I told my dh this month when af showed up that I wanted to do the egg whites he did the uhh huh thing also but I just kinda raised an eyebrow and looked at him and he was like no thats fine! :) lol lol :)


----------



## Bean66

Morning All.

Carly - You're not blonde, well you are but I was very surprised too. Seems very strange but does make sense. Midg80 and messymommy let us know how you get on.

Carly - Have you tried the soft cup yet? How was it? Mine should arrive today. Only got 6 but I think I will re-use them a couple of times. Hate waste. Well I'm CD10 today so more bding tonight with conceive plus and trial run of softcups and I can start peeing on sticks. All good! Feeling positive.

Hope you are all well today.


----------



## carlyjade86

Morning!!
I used my 1st Softcup last night! I'm only on CD8 so it was really just a 'test run' while I follow the SMEP (thanks Bean ;)). I had no problem gettin it in, and I ASSUME it was in the right place coz I couldn't feel it, but I couldn't reach my cervix to check it was all covered up! I took it out this morning and there was a fair bit in there... But I suppose if my cervix isn't open, there would be, wouldn't there?? I also want to use it with conceive plus - how much should I squeeze in? Should the 'cup' be pulled down (unfolded?), or should I try to keep it flat to my cervix? - sorry, I like to complicate things :) 

Can u reuse?? I gave mine a wash and put it back in the packet and left it by the sink... Glad I didn't bin it now!! Xx


----------



## Bean66

I'm going to reuse mine. Can't see why not. Just give it a wash. I have a mooncup which yes is a lot stronger but is reusable up to 10years. I think the worse that could happen is that it'd tear.

Sounds like you used it correctly. I'm going to put a little blob of conceive in it. I think flat to cervix is best. Happy SMEPing!


----------



## carlyjade86

I think if its a fail this mth, I'm gonna just not bother and let nature take its course! Its costin far too much for something that should be free!! Lol. Between softcups, lube, opks, thermometers, FF.com... Beyond! Might have to give the Egg White thing a bash tho, just out of curiousity... Still seems so weird to me... Much rather a omelette. Lol x


----------



## Bean66

Yeah I'm with you, but we will get our BFP this month! If not this last try for summer baby then relaxed approach. I'm not paying for FF. You can still input temps without the advanced and if you need help interpreting there are lots of nice ladies in here who are pro. After this month, I will continue EPO as it seems to help mu CM and pre-natals because I think I should. But then just monitor CP and CM which is free and easy. I might continue temping so I know what is going on with my cycles.

:hugs:


----------



## carlyjade86

I paid for 3mths, but won't renew. Just thought it would give me enough time to learn...
Not taking anything other than my multi vits and Folic Acid... Will continue that. And the free signs, obviously. But will definitely chill out a bit and try again new year xx


----------



## messymommy

Ugh, what a night I had! My adopted daughter is sick (turns out it's a bad head cold) and she called and asked me to take the baby for the night so she could sleep and take cold meds. I said yes and drove 1 hour each way to get my grand-daughter. She fussed and fussed till midnight then she slept for 1/2 hour at a time till 2:30am and then she allowed me to lay her down till 4:45 and after that she was ready to play! We did that for awhile and then she fell asleep again but wouldn't let me lay her down so she slept till 7am on my chest. This one is beyond spoiled rotten because I do not remember our son being like this at all. Really had me wondering about how hard I'm TTC around 5 this morning, LOL. How is everyone else this morning?


----------



## carlyjade86

I feel like that when I look after my Sadist of a Nephew who has taken the terrible 2's a yr early and by storm! He wont sleep, he wont play, he looks for stuff to break and throw... nightmare! Hardly suprising with my sister as a mother, but still... Elliot was and is so good, it scares me to death having a 2nd child and it being the total opposite to Elliot!! Eek! lol


----------



## messymommy

carlyjade86 said:


> I feel like that when I look after my Sadist of a Nephew who has taken the terrible 2's a yr early and by storm! He wont sleep, he wont play, he looks for stuff to break and throw... nightmare! Hardly suprising with my sister as a mother, but still... Elliot was and is so good, it scares me to death having a 2nd child and it being the total opposite to Elliot!! Eek! lol

Well the adopted daughter I didn't know till she was 6 years old and has always been hell! It's no wonder her baby would be a scream machine too, LOL. I'm still waiting for her to come get her. She's got a stuffy nose also and she didn't send a sucky thing for it so no way to help little miss fussy pants till her mommy comes.


----------



## magrace

Hi ladies, Im still waiting to o i think? My OPK 's are all over the place... I usually O way before my ticker says so. Bd'd 2 days ago and bd'd tonight. using soft cups too :) hopefully those spermies stay alive!! cause OH is away this weekend!


----------



## carlyjade86

MIL told me my OH didn't sleep til he was 6! That's worrying too.. Lol.

Aw bless her. I hate seeing babies all stuffed up. Albas oil on a hanky near the baby I used to use on Els when he was tiny tiny x


----------



## messymommy

I'm wishing I had some of that! She's still here with me and no sign of mommy...grr!


----------



## messymommy

Looks like we've been moved to the TTC Buddies section. I'll have to keep going there for updates on here. Anyone know if there's a way to subscribe to a thread? Guess I'll look around to see.


----------



## carlyjade86

I seem to subscribe as soon as I send a msg on a thread? Shows in my user CP then wen there's new msgs? X


----------



## magrace

So I think my OPK's are going positive... I bd'd two days ago, and tonight, and planning for friday... using softcups for the first month!!! Hopefully this works!


----------



## carlyjade86

FX'd for u Grace!

Morning all :hi:


----------



## magrace

Thanks hun!! Morning to you too!!! Im really confused at my OPK's... I usually ov today... I think I might just let nature do its thing now.. and use my softcups..
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111013-01105.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bean66

Hey everyone.

Has everyone had/having a good day?

Magrace, Those OPKs don't look positive yet. Keep bdin
Picked up my softcups! They are massive!!

Messymommy, yeah Carly is right. You can either subscribe for email notifications or no notification buy clicking on tread tools or if you reply on a trend you automatically get a subscription but no notification messages. You can see if there is new messages by clicking on user CP.

How are you today Carly? 

You started SMEP?


----------



## magrace

lol the softcups are massive i know!!!! They dont feel massive when up there btw!! and yeah they arnt yet, bd'd last night, taking break tonight, and bedding tomorrow


----------



## messymommy

Good luck Magrace, they don't look dark yet but close so keep up the BDing! 

I did notice all I had to do was go to the statistics for myself and I'd find anything I've wrote in.

So far my day is going good. My DS isn't home from school yet though, LOL.


----------



## carlyjade86

Hi girls! 

They look scary don't they, softcups, I was suprised how easy in and out they were! Must be like the Bat Cave up there :rofl: 

Grace, I do 3 opks a day or I'd miss my surge... Last 2 cycles I've only had 1 positive each time, and my temp rises the next day! Think its best to keep bonkin til temp rise! That's my plan anyways. 

Yes Bean, I started the SMEP on cd8 like u said! Gonna be BD'in tonight (if my tea ever goes down...) But I think I'm better off doing it every night from 2night for reasons above and with my Ov being between CD13-15, and keep going til I get my 3 Temp rises! Oh joy... Lol.

How's it going 4 u Bean? 

Did u enjoy sleep last night Messy, after havin ur Grandaughter? Hehe


----------



## magrace

Im so scared I was going to miss my surge so I picked up some OPK while at work... Here is one i just did


The bottom pic is the one that i did as of 930 tonight, I think the surge happened in between 3 and 9!!! 

What do you ladies think??
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111013-01108.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 3









IMG-20111013-01144.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bean66

Morning all.

What day are you on magrace? When do you usually ovulate? I don't think you've ovulated yet but maybe wrong. Are you temping? If nit I recommend you do so you know exactley when you Ov.

Hey Carly, cd12 for me today. Gone quickly. Think we're gonna bd everynight from tonight until I get crosshairs. Link your chart to your Sig so I can stalk it. Last month I didn't Ov until cd18. Hoping it's sooner this cycle.

How are you messymommy?


----------



## carlyjade86

Isn't it on there? Or is it lasts mths? I'll try now... Not a lot on there as I didn't have a thermometer til yesterday morning. Used to love just staring at my chart but its rubbish now :( lol. Bd'd last night, was quite a bit in the cup, but with the Con Plus I can't really tell what it is, or what's C+ and what's CM! Confusing me big time lol. Xx


----------



## magrace

I usually ovulate day 11 which was yesterday, and no I dont temp.. Dont know how to and probably dont have the time too...BUSY BUSY..... I took another OPK this morning ill add it to the other pictures....


----------



## magrace

here is this morning, it is dried.... to me they are a lot lighter then my other ones yesterday
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111014-01147.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## carlyjade86

Still not a positive... I find OPKs really hard to read! I tend to use the IC's and then I have a box of CB Digital OPKs for confirmation... Only had 1 Smiley face last Cycle and then my Temp rose the next day so I caught it just in time! 
I definitely recommend Temp'in... Its easy peasey. I just take my temp when my OH wakes up for work ( 5.30am!! ) Note it down in my phone or pad and then go back to sleep til I need to get up myself! Then, when I'm up, I add it to Fertilityfriend.com and that does the hard work for u! Its definitely worth giving a go, as it confirms ovulation for u, and if, heaven forbid, it isn't happening for u and u need to go to the Dr, they'll act a lot faster and take u more seriously if have charts! Xx


----------



## Bean66

Hey Carly,

You ov'd yet? I haven't. Hopefully I'll Ov earlier than last month (cd18). Tried my softcups. Can't believe how easy they are to use. Putting a little conceive in too.

Hope you're having a nice weekend. Good luck catching that egg.

Magrace. How are the OPKs?


----------



## carlyjade86

Hey Bean! 
Was just about to send a message coz the threads been quiet but u beat me to it! 
No not Ov'd yet. Haven't been doing my OPKs, kept forgetting! Temp hasn't risen yet - should Ov between 2day and Tuesday accordin to FF. Been :sex: everyday since CD10. And been using the Softcups! Much more comfortable to sleep after sex now... Leakage used to wake me up :haha:
Tried to get OH to deposit in a cup this morning, which he did, but only a little bit... He wasn't comfortable with the concept but I just said "come'on! I want to experiment" so he agreed but I think he was thinkin too much about what he was doing, bless! 
How much C+ u using? Is there such a thing as too much? I have quite a bit in there when I take the cup out so I'm going to try an use less... How u getting on? X


----------



## carlyjade86

Bean, just stalked ur chart and saw ur temp rise! Do u think u might have ovulated earlier than u expected? Hope u've been baby dancing lots!!
I dnt know what's going on with me. OPKs have hardly any pink now, but was quite dark this morning so I think I may have missed my surge yesterday while I was add the wedding! 
How u finding ur soft cups? I'm really concerned by what's left in them when I take them out... Drs always say I have a 'low' cervix wen I have a smear and it does seem to tilt towards my back, so I'm wondering if I'm totally missing it! Hope ur havin better luck... X


----------



## Bean66

Good morning.

Yeah i'm liking the softcup too. Def better without 'leakage' wet patch. I used conceive plus last couple of time. Just but a little bit in and wipe it around a little. I'm not sure whether the plastic of the softcup is good for sperm . I have some left don't worry. I'll be a mixed of semen, dead sperm CM and Conceive. The sperm should have gone on their trip by then. If you are really unsure you can easily check it's in the right place. Prob easiest to check sitting, just reach in a l on the outside of the soft cup and you should be able to feel your cervix and make sure the plastic rim is on the other side of it. I'm pretty sure you're fine if you're pushing it as far back as it goes.

No not ovulated yet. My chart seems to mark the weekends and me having a couple of glasses of wine. Have lovely stable temperatures until I have a drink or two. I know I shouldn't. I am going to discard those temps as inaccurate.

Not sure I could get my OH to do that. He probably would if I asked but not sure I could bring myself too. Yet!

Hoping to Ov in the next few days. You might have not missed you Ov just keep going until your temp rise. Also the darkest of the OPK will vary depending on how dilute your urine is. I don't think you've ov'd yet keep going.


----------



## carlyjade86

Yea I guess ur right. I'm back in work today so will be drinkin and pee'in less so should have a strong brew for when I get home :haha:
Can't actually reach my cervix atm... Tried to get OH to have a dig around but he wasn't playing for that demand... Lol. 
Didn't dtd deed last night, OH had a bad belly. Good job I sperm jacked him wen I did... Lol. 
U had a good weekend? X


----------



## Bean66

Not been able to reach your cervix is a good sign. You should Ov today and tomorrow. Keep up the bding. We bd'd twice yesterday and will do everyday now until temp rise.

Had a lovely weekend been with 4 babies in 5 days and going to see a 5day old today! Hopefully they'll rub some babydust on me.

Did you have a good weekend?


----------



## carlyjade86

Yea it was nice. 
My best mate bought little Baby Evan to come and see me again on Friday. He's 5wks old today and a complete recipe for broodiness! 
Had the OH's cousins wedding Saturday. Was lovely but a lot of hangin around! Started @ 1 and we didn't sit to eat till gone 6! Left after the food to get changed coz I was feelin uncomfortable in the dress I spend a fortnight gettin into, but we ended up going to bed instead and Tom ordered yet more food?? No wonder he had a bad belly... Lol. 
Spent all day yesterday slothing and watchin films while Tom and Elliot went to watch the football and ended up stayin in the club. 

Aw I hope they have rubbed some on u! I seriously just cannot envision gettin a :bfp: after so long... X


----------



## angelria

I am on the same track as you. I started AF on the 4th but I have very irregular periods so I don't know when I will ovulate or when next AF will show. Makes it very difficult. We are on cycle 10 of trying and just started preseed and baby asprin so we will see how it goes this month. Good Luck to you!


----------



## carlyjade86

Welcome to the group angelria! Good luck to u too! :hugs: 

Well girls... I hope ur all having a better day than me. My OH had to have his beloved Bullmastif put down this morning... I've never seen my OH cry. Its quite heartwrenching. Then had to break it to DS who is convinced that we are playin some sort of sick, twisted joke on him while sobbing his little heart out. I had to leave work early as I was so upset... But I get no comfort, I only provide it, apparently :( 
Looks like I'm out the running this mth... Can't expect OH to be in the mood to dtd when he feels like his just lost his baby, can I? Don't even think I'm in the mood myself. Just a bit annoyin thinkin of the wasted effort over the last week. 
Oh today is a sad day :(


----------



## Bean66

Oh I'm so so sorry. One of our cats died suddenly on christmas day last year. We were beyond devastated. You provide everything for a pet and love them unconditionally. It makes it worse that except pet lovers and close family no one really understands. My OH cried more when our cat died than when his father died. Sounds bad I know but we treated out cats like our babies and had them since we moved in together. Sorry you are all having to go through this. :hugs: It took us a while to get over it but decided to get a rescue cat to be a friend for the cat left behind and to fill a whole in our heart. It also meant another cat wasn't sitting in a cage hoping for a home. It's way to soon now but maybe after christmas. Although you'll have a baby baking by then! 

A little bding might make him feel better but best to let him make the first moves. Hope your son is ok. Treat yourself to some vino and chocolate. :hugs:

Hi Angelria - Welcome. Hope this cycle isn't a long one for you.

:hugs:


----------



## carlyjade86

Dnt think there will be any BD'in... Only hooked my thumb in his waist band and he told me exactly that I had 'no chance' of getting down there, even tho I wasn't even tryin! 
Frustrating that this cycles gone to waste now... But guess I need to suck it up and not be so selfish... 
Was looking at gettin him a puppy for xmas, as I dnt think there will be anything baking (tho it is a lovely thought) but I dnt know... Lookin @ £700 and my new house is a bit small for such a big dog! My head hurts with it all... Horrible losing a pet. Sorry about ur cat too... X


----------



## Bean66

Thanks love.

Keep an eye on the local rescue places. They get all kind of pedigrees in. Esp big dogs as people take them on without thinking how much feeding them is going to cost then abandon them.

You will have a baby baking I just know it. Don't rule this month out just yet. You never know.
Sorry again.X


----------



## carlyjade86

I'll leave it til new year for now... See how the land lies then... Its exhausting in this house at the moment. I just don't know what to say or do...
Suppose I shud try to remain positive on the baby front. Hard to feel positive about anything at the moment! Thanks for listenin to me sulkin. Best ttc friend u r :hugs: hehe


----------



## messymommy

I'm so sorry about the pets you ladies have lost. I've been through it myself a few years back. We lost one of our boxers in the pool :( I hope you are doing okay with it all and I do hope you find that puppy for Christmas.

Sorry I kinda disappeared! The DH doesn't like when I'm on the computer too much over the weekends. He's a truck driver so he's gone most of the week so I understand where he's coming from. I took a OPK yesterday, first of the cycle and had an almost positive after church but decided to retest a bit later on with another ic and also a CB midstream test. Both were much more pale than the first one which was a ic wondfo. I got nervous that I might be Oing early and hadn't had time to get in much BDing and none what so ever with egg whites, preseed or even a softcup at that point so that would be no hope. Good thing it was negative and still is today but I am getting watery CM so FF says I'm in my "most fertile" stage of the cycle. 

Right now, I have a softcup in. The DH calls it my lab experiment of the month! LOL! We BDed but he kinda freaked out about using the egg whites so he didn't let me put any in beforehand. I told him then he couldn't finish in there because it's no good for the spermies. He said okay and then toward the end of the deal he asked where he should do his thing???? Well you didn't allow me to get a cup or anything ready you fool! He deposited on my belly, ugh and then we sucked it up in an oral syringe then sucked up some of the egg whites. I went and put my rump up on a pillow and inserted the mix, seemed like too much but it was only 2 teaspoons total maybe a hint more because I wanted to get every bit from the dish. I put in a softcup after that and laided with my butt in the air for about 10 minutes. Oh the things we try....

So how is everyone today and are any of you in the "fertile" zone yet?


----------



## magrace

Im past my fertile zone... Im all crampy! have been for 2 days now... Very gassy today... im hoping thats a good sign!


----------



## carlyjade86

I've been in my most fertile stage for a few days. Recording CM but to be honest it couldve been Con+ I was seeing. Just don't know. Not had a positive OPK yet. Nor a temp rise. My boobs are looking and feelin swollen today - dnt know what that means! Feelin like this cycle has been a bust from the get-go, with my one day 'bleed' rather than an actual AF. And now with OH lookin like he got the weight of the world on his shoulders and not wantin to talk, unless in the unlikely event some of the little beggas are up there hanging around, I've got no chance coz I'm throwin the towel in! Will carry on tempin, just to be sure I get my confirmed ovulation, but other than that... I just haven't got the strength. - wow I'm a miserable cow today... Sorry girls!!


----------



## Bean66

I think new year is best too. Sorry you feel so crappy. I know it's probably unlikely but did you ever do another test? I can't remember. Although think OPKs read + with pregnancy. Sperm does live up to 5 days and the conceive should help that. :hugs:

Messymomma - thats a strange way if doing it. Too funny. Hope it works.

I'm expecting a +OPK in the next few days.


----------



## carlyjade86

*duplicate*


----------



## Bean66

You trying to confuse me with duplicate messages? 

Wish there was something I could do to make things better. Try and stay positive. A BFP is heading your way even if it isn't this month.X


----------



## carlyjade86

No didn't bother as temps are low again... 
Got the in laws coming down now... To be honest, I cud do without more depressed people :( (I am proper selfish aren't I? :s) 
Did noticed the dupe... Deleted it now. Stupid phone.
Thanks bean, lots! :hugs: 
And messy... I thought I was mental!! :rofl:


----------



## magrace

Hi ladies thought you could help, Im just past Ovulation and Implanning to go to my spin class tonight, Ive been crampy the last 2 days and we bd'd last night and I got super super super wet..SORRY TMI!! just wondering is it safe for me to go to my workout... Ive been not been able to go for 2 weeks now ... any ideas?


----------



## Bean66

Hey Magrace. Should be fine but take it easy or swim instead. Happy TWW, hope you caught that egg.


----------



## carlyjade86

Bit late buuuuut, if ur used to going then carry on! It won't hurt anyways, u wouldn't have implanted yet, and even then, I think the most successful pregnancies are the 1s who carried on as normal before their :bfp:


----------



## messymommy

Yes CarlyJade...Sorry about the lack of participation this cycle. Maybe you'll get a baby girl. Those are normally the spermies that live longer waiting for your egg to come. 

And you are very right on...I am mental when it comes to baby makin'! And this is a taking it easy cycle, LOL! I think I'm more of taking it easy on the rest of the cycle but now that it's game time I can't help but do my plan to the max. All I have been doing the rest of this cycle is temping and making sure I take my vitamins and the geritol which by the way, is still gross but I'm more used to it so it's getting easier to take than those first few days. I hope the whole crazy thing with the BDing today works. I am planning to have a cup nearby next time though! 
magrace...I would still go do the workout but take it easy. I think there's something about overheating yourself that's the big problem when TTC.


----------



## angelria

CarlyJade I am sorry to hear about your loss. They are like children so it is difficult anytime you lose a pet. And it is normal for you to be selfish also. Look at how much you give of yourself to your family. Why not be selfish once in a while? Although it does take two to tango so I am sorry you don't have your husbands participation at this point. Like the other ladies said, you are not totally out of the game yet. You said you haven't ovulated yet right? Who knows how he will be feeling in the next couple of days. He may even get back in the game because he wants to fill a void. Good Luck. I hope you and your family can find some comfort.


----------



## carlyjade86

Morning girls, thank u all so much for ur nice words and understanding. 
I had a temp rise this morning. Could be from total lack of sleep last night, not sure. Guess only the next few days will tell! 
I'm feelin awful about being upset that OH wasn't interested last night... Any other time he jumps to my baby makin commands! I could have a girl, which I would LOVE! 

Mental in the best was Messy! Its what us women do to get what we want. Really hope urs, and all of our bits of crazy pay off soon! 

:hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Afternoon, Sorry only just getting on here. Been to see a friends new baby. 5days old. So cute and tiny.

How are you feeling today? Don't feel selfish. It's normal for you to feel upset for the missed chance. The fact you care about your OH feelings too shows you are not selfish. I'll keep stalking your chart.

How is OH today? Fingers crossed for the girly sperm with stamina - The conceive will help keep the sperm alive longer too I think. :hugs:


----------



## magrace

Morning ladies!!!! Went to spin class, totally wasnt feeling it though, was counting down the minutes till it was over! I was so tired.... I got a raise at work so my boss asked me if I could work more hours as well, so Im working 10 hour days 5 days a week and I do hair on the side as well. So Im one tired momma with my little one and then the 4 step babies. I was all crampy at spin last night too... I have been really crampy lately, hoping for the best!!! 

CarlyJade- your totally not being selfish wanting to make baby after this. It sucks when its a missed chance when you've been strick about everything else that month. Seems to happen to me everytime too!!! OH is always away on business right when I O not before not after always on the day!! Hopefully both our spermie girls stay alive for that long!!!!


----------



## carlyjade86

Aw how cute. Little boy or little girl? Every 1 I know has had boys recently! 

I'm ok... Feelin crappy still but I'm a bugga if I don't get sleep at the best of times, so tiredness isn't helpin my mood! 

OH was in work before I got up this morning. He's been snappy with me over BBM so my sympathy is starting to wear thin with him. I'm not a very sympathetic person by nature (I am my mothers daughter...) Lol. Got lots to do today with parents evening, shoppin and football training so we'll be out of eachothers way which is probably a good thing. 
Oh I do hope I got a little girl hanging on up there! Won't hold my breath tho... 

How u doin today?


----------



## Bean66

Magrace - Hope the TWW passes quickly for you. Congrats on the raise.

Carly - Don't be so hard on ourself. You have shown yourself to be very caring on here. It's a little girl called Sophia Daisy. She was only 6Ib 2oz. Tiny but beautiful. Otherwise good just waiting to Ov. I know it's not far away.... Gotta head to work now. Can't be bothered though. Grrrrr. I could waste so much time on BnB. Hope parents evening goes well.


----------



## carlyjade86

Aw thanks magrace! Didn't see ur post til just now! Congrats on the raise! Fab news :happydance: 
I'm glad I'm not the only one who finds is soul distroyin when u put ur all into it and fall at the last hurdle! 

Thanks Bean. I dunno, my head is just awash with all kinds of everythings and nothings! If that makes sence...? Kinda sick of there always seemin to be some kind of drama with me! I never used to be that kinda person. I think after this cycle I'm going to have a total break from the whole TTC thing... Its too stressful on its own and with movin and christmas, I think I could probably do without it.. Don't think I could do without BnB tho... My Facebook obsession would come back and I reallllly don't want it too! Lol. 

Aw a perfect little girl... Super Jel. Lol.


----------



## angelria

CarlyJade I said the same thing about taking some time off from TTC and well that didn't go so well. I am just as obsessed about it this month. I think there is a problem with me. LOL I hope that if you are wanting to take time off that you do a lot better than I have. Hopefully you won't need that time off.


----------



## carlyjade86

I'll probably be the same as u... Lol. How can u 'unknow' something? U can't! Do I have the power to ignore it? We shall see... Lol. 
Well, I just did a OPK. And its dark. Don't think its quite 'positive' but I can never tell as apparently, not the whole line has to be as dark as the control line, just some of it. On these occasions I normally use a CBdigi BUT not expecting a test line, I chucked my cup-a-pee away before using a CB! I had loads of EWCM wen I went to the ladies (sorry TMI) so maybe I'm not totally out and my rise was a fluke?? Suppose I better get suckin up to OH just incase... That's gonna sting. Lol. 
Ps. Beautiful photo angelria!


----------



## angelria

Thank you! Good Luck.... Anytime I cook for my hubby and pay him some attention like rubbing his head or back, he caves and I get whatever I want LOL. Is there anything that you can do for him that is a total weakness? Hope everything works out. Don't stress it to much.


----------



## carlyjade86

Not at the moment with him being an emotional wreck. Any other time is easy... But he's taken his Dog dying so badly. Everyone has! Lincoln was one on his own... But I've just said that I understand he's hurtin, I am too, but please don't give up on us havin our baby... Don't want to push him but if that opk is tellin me to keep tryin, I need to keep tryin. 

God... Why can it not be as easy as it was wen I was 17 and in the back of a car with a complete a-hole? :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Newport-20111015-00158.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## magrace

OMG ME TOOO well 18 and on the floor of his parents rec room....


----------



## magrace

while on BC


----------



## carlyjade86

Messed up isn't it... 
Just had my :) on my CBDT... Never has a smiley face made me so sad! Normally I'm running around waving it in the air sayin 'get ur shorts off!!!!' :blush:


----------



## Bean66

Hey Carly. Wish I could give you a hug. It'll happen when it's meant to happen. If you got your smiley tonight you may not Ov for 24 hours so tomorrow will still be a good day to bd. Stay positive girly.


----------



## carlyjade86

Cheers Bean. He won't even kiss me so I'm not holdin out a lot of hope. Called me all the names for mentioning it. Including selfish. But to be honest, I think HE's the 1 being selfish! HE wanted to have the baby at 1st! HE was the 1 who begged me to have my Implanton out! And not HE's the 1 refusing to let himself do anything other than wallow in pity. Argh men!! I was happy with 1 until him!! 

Anyways how was work?


----------



## Bean66

Hey work was fine thanks. I have a day off today which is nice. Seeing some friends this afternoon. 

I know it's really hard and very frustrating. You put soooo much effort in to TTC to fall at the last hurdle and then have to wait another month. He's grieving. Give him time. We really were devastated when our cat died. Hit us really hard, probably the hardest thing either of us has ever had to deal with. I know that sounds lame. Try and be patient with him. Although he shouldn't be calling you names. Vent your frustration on here and def keep away from FB. 

What are you up to today? Cold out! Brrrrr. :hugs:


----------



## carlyjade86

Well... Today I am mostly eattin my words!
Not sure what happened while OH was in the shower, but seeing as he was flat adament that he wasn't interested, he came out the shower and got in bed and started :sex: ! So I'm in a better mood today! :) lol.
Had another + OPK this morning... And a temp rise? Mega confused by my chart this mth! 

Aw day off... I'm jealous! Really don't want to be in work today. What is it u do? 

Been lookin at Bulldog Pups. Tempted to go and get 1 as my friends partner is selling them. £1500 tho... Not sure if its a good idea with moving and christmas and possibly-maybe a baby sometime soon?

Don't worry, never air my laundry on FB. I annoys me when people do that... Especially when its slatin some1 1 day and then so in love with them the next! It just makes people look like comlete Numpties.. :haha: 

Freezing today isn't it!! Dry tho, which is good. I like days like this. Crisp and fresh! :)


----------



## Bean66

Yay! Happy you got you're bding in!! Hopefully at the perfect time too. Good luck. I'm hoping to get a smiley today.

£1500 is a lot of money. Maybe speak to OH first. He may not be ready.

I love crisp dry days too. Esp when it's lovely and sunny like today.

I'm an Osteopath, treat backs and stuff. What do you do?

Edit - Not sure about your chart it's my first month temping. Maybe ask on the charting trends..


----------



## carlyjade86

He'd love it... Its just needing to think logically. Pedigrees are expensive to buy and to keep. We've learnt that with Lincoln! And Bulldogs are known to suffer health problems... I don't know. Guess we'll have to think about it. I think he craving one to fill the gap Lincoln left, and I'm cravin 1 to fill my babygap? Probably better off stickin to my original plan and waiting to NY. I'm so impatient tho! Lol. 

Don't know what FF did (or I did) this morning but I had totally lost CD11! Doh :rofl: 

I manage a Recoveries Team in Lloyds TSB Insurance, based on overpayments on PPI claims. Started in Lloyds when I was still in school... And then got pregnant so haven't ever left! Wasn't what I planned to do with my life but hay-ho. Pays the bills!


----------



## messymommy

Well Fertility Friend is showing me fertile and I am having positive OPKs yesterday on the cheapies and today on the cheapies and the Clear Blue Easy ones too. I did the same "lab experiment" last night. DH was home from work so I told him I had a Positive and he said okay. Then I got my egg white ready and set up my "Lab" next to the bed. We did the BDing and then at the end he grabbed the dish for his stuff without me even getting tensed up and telling him to do it. He was a good husband :) I did my insemination and then put in a softcup too. Took it out this morning and most of the stuff seemed to be gone so that's good. He's gone on the road now. I might be able to meet up with him Thursday for either a quicky in the semi or to get a sample from him to bring home and do one more try but that will probably be too late. So it's looking like I got 2 homestyle inseminations done this cycle so we'll see if that method works out. I have to say I feel better about it. No worrying about how much is in there or if he swished it out or something. 
I love bull dogs...I would love to have one but was also worried about the health issues.


----------



## carlyjade86

Have u been squirtin it into ur actual cervix,or just into ur vagina? 
Aww I hope this is a lucky mth for us all, given all our hard work!! 
Messy, u get a gold start for ur efforts this mth!! Lol
:hugs:


----------



## messymommy

carlyjade86 said:


> Have u been squirtin it into ur actual cervix,or just into ur vagina?
> Aww I hope this is a lucky mth for us all, given all our hard work!!
> Messy, u get a gold start for ur efforts this mth!! Lol
> :hugs:

Thanks! I am not squirting it in my cervix but as close to it as possible. It's kind of a guessing game when you're doing it with the syringe thing so I hope I'm getting it in the right spot. :shrug:


----------



## 2012Hoping

Hi ladies, 6 DPO here.... Symptoms are as followed...
constipation
uneasy stomach (threw up today)
alot of CM
boobs larger
bloated


----------



## 2012Hoping

messymommy said:


> carlyjade86 said:
> 
> 
> Have u been squirtin it into ur actual cervix,or just into ur vagina?
> Aww I hope this is a lucky mth for us all, given all our hard work!!
> Messy, u get a gold start for ur efforts this mth!! Lol
> :hugs:
> 
> Thanks! I am not squirting it in my cervix but as close to it as possible. It's kind of a guessing game when you're doing it with the syringe thing so I hope I'm getting it in the right spot. :shrug:Click to expand...

Do you use softcups?


----------



## midg08

Hey Messy Just a side note (which u may already know) those little buggers need to be kept at body temp, so if you do get pick up a sample from your OH then make sure its in like a baggie or a small tupperwear container than you can stick in your bra! :)


----------



## carlyjade86

Morning all, and :hi: Hoping! Welcome bk :) 

Still waiting for Ov to be confirmed... Temp droped from 36.44 back down to 36.21!!! :(
OH left ensuite windown wiiiiiide open last night tho and it was FREEZING!! I'm *AssuMinG* that room temp may affect BBT?? Anyone know for sure?? 

Nipples are still feelin like I've had pegs on them and my boobs r swollen. This is new... Soooo confused by this cycle!! 

How's everyone doin this morning?


----------



## carlyjade86

2012Hoping said:


> Hi ladies, 6 DPO here.... Symptoms are as followed...
> constipation
> uneasy stomach (threw up today)
> alot of CM
> boobs larger
> bloated

When u testin? When u testin? :happydance:


----------



## messymommy

Good Morning All!!! :coffee:

Midg- The DH told me last night on the phone that he's not giving me a "to go pack" from the semi. He told me if I want the goods today then I'm getting them the good old fashioned way. I told him that won't do any good with my pH problem so he said he'd just save it up for Friday night when he gets home and I can have the sample then. I told him that's probably too late so I guess we only got 2 times in this cycle. I am still doing the collect & insert on Friday night as a last try though. 

2012hoping- Yes, I am using soft cups and love them for the most part but do not enjoy the removal of them. Seems kinda uncomfortable/slightly painful to take them out.

Anyone good at looking at a chart here? I am still running lower temps and I haven't done an OPK yet today since morning urine for that's no good. Maybe Friday won't be too late???


----------



## 2012Hoping

Ive tested this morning but dont really see anything... my cycles are weird I have 27 day cycles but i have LP of 17, so i O really early and have a longer then 2WW....

Here are this mornings test, its the same test
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111020-01182.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 4









IMG-20111020-01183.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 5


----------



## carlyjade86

Sorry Messy! I'm hopeless at charts. Don't even know what's going on with my own this mth! Can't tell if I've O'd and have no idea why my boobs are bustin out my bra, my nippkes are tender as... And my underarm on my left side is really sore! I know its too early for 'symptoms' so wtf is my body playin at?? 

Hoping... Now the photo is poor quality but I'm sure I see a faint faint line!!! Omg how exciting?!?!
 



Attached Files:







attachment.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 2012Hoping

carlyjade86 said:


> Sorry Messy! I'm hopeless at charts. Don't even know what's going on with my own this mth! Can't tell if I've O'd and have no idea why my boobs are bustin out my bra, my nippkes are tender as... And my underarm on my left side is really sore! I know its too early for 'symptoms' so wtf is my body playin at??
> 
> Hoping... Now the photo is poor quality but I'm sure I see a faint faint line!!! Omg how exciting?!?!

 I know i took it with my cell thought i didnt see anything and then looked again and I see something.... so i dont even know!


----------



## carlyjade86

I'm almost certain I can see a 2nd line, especially when I inverted the photo! But its very faint so don't what to get ur hopes up but got everything crossed for u!! U could be out 1 :bfp: of the thread! Let's hope u are the start of many!! :hugs:


----------



## 2012Hoping

I hope soo.. dont wanna get my hopes up though... so we just wait and see thats all ya can do. I had a chemical two months ago sooo i hate getting my hopes up


----------



## carlyjade86

That's the definite danger I think of actually TTC... Ignorance is definitely bliss! I was 8wks when I found out about DS. And then I was forced to do a test becoz booze was makin me sick. Other than that I had no symptoms that I was aware of, well I was eatin melted cheese a lot, but didn't link that til after! Lol. 
Wish we'd never started tryin sometimes, and just got caught by accident... But like I said the other day, that's it now! I can't unlearn what I know, regarding fertile periods etc... So I'm always going to be 'tryin' even if I say I won't! 
Aww I really hope its going to be a sticky bean for u!


----------



## 2012Hoping

Thats what i have found even when I say im not trying im still trying... still knowing wwhen im ovulating and so on... err


----------



## messymommy

Yeah, I've tried to turn off my TTC knowledge and it won't work! I don't see the line on the test but am hoping there will be one in a couple days when you test again! Babydust to 2012hope! As for the sore boobies, mine are killing me and they are busting out of my bra also. Maybe it's something to do with Oing? All the hormones and such can do that I suppose. I've also had a episode of terrible left side pain, like ovulation pains but really bad last night and a little this morning but not as bad. I wonder if that's a good sign or a bad one. My left tube is my open tube so crossing my fingers.


----------



## 2012Hoping

so its been happening for 2 days now, super naseus, when i eat i feel like i want to throw up!


----------



## 2012Hoping

did my own little tweak
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111020-01183.jpg
File size: 42.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies, 

Sorry I've not been around all day. 

Messy - Had a look at your chart. I'm not sure. Doesn't look like you've ov'd yet, even if you ov tomorrow am the egg can live up to 24hours so you are still in with a good chance to catch that egg tomorrow night.

Hoping - that's looking like a BFP to me!

Carly - Hope you caught that egg. How are you today? How is OH coping with loss of fur baby?

Not a great day for me. Said good bye to my best friend and godson. Not sure when I'm going to see them again. :cry:

And still not got a +OPK :cry:. Been bding every day since Sunday, thought I was going to OV earlier than last month. Now running out of motivation. OH out tomorrow night and then going to stay with my bro and SIL with my parents - not ideal bding conditions. Grrrr. Hate this TTC so frustrating!!:growlmad:


----------



## carlyjade86

Hey Bean! 

I hope so too... We shall see! 
I'm ok.. OH is seeming to be coping a bit better. He's been BD'in with me, but I've been feelin kinda cheap after it. He's a bit detatched and just doing it becoz its important to me! I never thought I'd say this but I'm missing the pervy little sexpest he once was :( lol.

Aw nooo... Where r they going? :( That's sad. 

Keep perserving Bean! U've come this far, no point giving up yet!! Make sure u get 1 in tonight and 2moro night, then maybe rest Saturday and back to it Sunday? Hopefully u'll Ov soon! FX'd! 

My Ov still isn't confirmed. Can't see me dtd tonight tho... Hopefully I've done enough! I'm definitelt with u. TTC is a pain in the arse! Why can't we be 1 of the 20% dammit!! :'(


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Carly. Yeah OH convinced me to keep going. Fingers crossed I get my +OPK tomorrow. 6 times in 5 days! Knackered! As you said we've come this far!!

My friend lives in Spain. Not crazy far and we have skype. Just so love my godson. He's amazing. Will miss watching him grow.

Hopefully we will be one of the 20%! fingers crossed!


----------



## carlyjade86

Aww think of all the excuses to go and visit. :) make sure ur better than I am... My sister only moved 40mins away to Abertillary and I hardly see my nephew now! We aren't close but I do love my nephew and miss him crazy. Gosh if she moved any further I'd be buggared! Lol. 
Flights to spain can be booked on the cheap so u should be fine (if she'll have u stay that is! ;)) 

Its exhausting isn't it! We did 8 times from the 6th - yesterday! He's normally lucky to get once a week :haha: but I think that's becoz he normally keeps on about it...


----------



## 2012Hoping

keep up the bd'ding!!!!


----------



## messymommy

Keep on BDing! Catch a swimmer!


----------



## messymommy

Oh yeah, almost forgot, thanks a million for looking at my chart!!! You gave me hope about tomorrow night :) :dust:


----------



## 2012Hoping

errrrrr Imma hurt people today my office is ********, made up of stupid teenagers..... so yesterday they all left to go drinking with my boss... me and another girl stayed cause we need all the hours we can get. So when they left we signed them out, this morning they changed their times to late.... so apparently they get paid to go drinking... shit i woulda left if i knew i got paid to leave! some people are so stupid, and all they say is that they were told to go im like not really you have a choice their like you coulda come im like first off wasnt invited second i needed the hours so i stayed! SORRY JUST a rant!


----------



## carlyjade86

Aww hoping :hugs: chin up. Its annoying isn't it, how some people seem to get away with murder! 
I'm feelin ur pain today... Not sure whether to bust into tears or into a ball of fury flames! Ovulation still not confirmed so I'm mega tempted to fall into a bottle of wine x


----------



## midg08

Isn't their someone above your boss they could be reported to? I mean seriously, thats not even right! You have every reason to be pissed off! And if they are really teenagers (as in under the legal age for alcohol consumption) they could get busted and that would reflect badly on who ever was purchasing their alcohol. 
Just sayin. :)

:hugs:


----------



## carlyjade86

Hey ladies!! How we all doing? 
Well I finally got solid crosshairs (after a bit of naughty tweeking...) I missed my temp on CD15 so added 1 in, the same as the previous day. If I take it out, I have broken crosshairs on CD14, and if I include my 'window open, freezin cold' temp, I have broken lines on CD17! All signs point to CD15 so will keep it as that.

How u all gettin on? Hoping, any other test lines? X


----------



## 2012Hoping

Hey ladies, woke up with a sore throat the i think i got from my little sicky!! but i have some new symptoms. Ive been falling asleep in the afternoon for hours! just sitting on the couch I will pass out! and my boobs are killing me!!!!! i cant wear a bra if i dont have to because they hurt so bad and they are popping out all over the place. i tested this morning and nothing... so Ill keep testing.


----------



## Bean66

Hoping - sounds promising!! Good luck.

Carly - yay for ovulating. Nothing wrong will a bit of tweaking! Hope you caught that egg.

I keep posting in the wrong place! Can't even claim baby brain!

So it seems I ovulating. Thanks ladies for encouraging me to continue bding. FF days I ovulated Friday, Cd19. I was doing OPKs 4 times a day but still must have missed my surge! I think I should be testing FMU. Looks like I surge early morning and have a very short surge. So I'm now 3dpo - Carly can join you on the TWW.

Hope you all had a good weekend.


----------



## carlyjade86

Oh the dreaded tww is upon us! Lol. 
I test with a opk (usually) everytime I pee. And so far, have caught it doing it that way! So 1st pee of the day, try and hold it while I'm in work, test wen I come home and then try and hold it for my last pee of the day! 
Hardly drink a thing too coz like u told me, if ur pee is too diluted, it won't pick up on the test! 

I had a streak of blood yesterday on TP. Hope that's a good sign? Been super thirsty all day. My bottom teeth were really sore when brushing this morning, like I was brushin with ice cubes! And had a tuggin feeling by my left hip when I walk. I'm sure my head just plays with me! :( 

How was ur weekend away? Did u dtd on the days u were supposed to? Count down beings!


----------



## Canada8

carlyjade86 said:


> Oh the dreaded tww is upon us! Lol.
> I test with a opk (usually) everytime I pee. And so far, have caught it doing it that way! So 1st pee of the day, try and hold it while I'm in work, test wen I come home and then try and hold it for my last pee of the day!
> Hardly drink a thing too coz like u told me, if ur pee is too diluted, it won't pick up on the test!
> 
> I had a streak of blood yesterday on TP. Hope that's a good sign? Been super thirsty all day. My bottom teeth were really sore when brushing this morning, like I was brushin with ice cubes! And had a tuggin feeling by my left hip when I walk. I'm sure my head just plays with me! :(
> 
> How was ur weekend away? Did u dtd on the days u were supposed to? Count down beings!


Wishing lots of baby dust!


----------



## angelria

So I said I was going to take some time off from ttc and that didn't work. We have been BDing every other day except the last 3 days. Our last time was on Thursday of last week. Well I got home today and got my positive on OPK. We will BD tonight after our LO goes to bed, but I am stressing that not doing it over the weekend will hurt my chances. I also started taking baby asprin and doing the honey and cinnamon thing. We have also been using preseed. Fingers crossed that it works this time.


----------



## carlyjade86

Deep breaths Angelria! :) If you have ur 1st positive OPK today you should be fine!! I read on a SMEP site that realisitically, sperm is more likely to survive for only 2hrs if u don't have the right quality of CM. So unless ur CM was spot on over the weekend, whether u :sex: or not shouldn't matter! Get busy tonight and get your legs up after and do it for the next 2 following nights and hopefully u'll catch that bean! :hugs:


----------



## angelria

Thanks I usually lay there for about 15 min afterwards, should I lay there longer? It is frustrating because I didn't have to do any of this the first time I got pregnant. It happened so easily. Wasn't even trying.


----------



## 2012Hoping

Hey girls, feeling very down in the dumps sick. My little one gave me a cold and sore throat. But also feeling tired and naseus like no other! I didn't test this morning cause little one had me up all night...


----------



## carlyjade86

angelria said:


> Thanks I usually lay there for about 15 min afterwards, should I lay there longer? It is frustrating because I didn't have to do any of this the first time I got pregnant. It happened so easily. Wasn't even trying.

I try to stay 20mins if I can. I was lyin flat but this cycle I've literally been on my shoulders with my bum and legs up the wall (not the most flattering of poses, I can tell u!) I'm a total softcup convert now tho, must admit! I've had my legs up (as above) and then been inserting a softcup with a bit of con+ in, and stayin there for 10mins. I then have been sitting up and as much as this is embarrasing... Another lady on here mentioned bringing urself to orgasm and the contractions of the cervix helps the sperm move up! So... I've been doin that too! (Sorry if u have all sorts of grose images now! Haha :blush: ) and then, gone to bed so not actually stood up at all until the mornin! Whether it works tho is yet to be seen... 

Sorry to hear ur poorly bad hoping! Feel better soon :hugs: :flower:


----------



## 2012Hoping

So here is my test with afternoon urine.. im not getting excited yet...
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111024-01243.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 6









IMG-20111024-01234.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 6









IMG-20111024-01241.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 5









IMG-20111024-01228.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 4









IMG-20111024-01227.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 3


----------



## messymommy

Sorry Hoping...maybe it's because it wasn't FMU but I don't see anything :( Try again with FMU. :dust:


----------



## 2012Hoping

Here are my tests this morning with FMU
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111025-01292.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 7









IMG-20111025-01293.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## messymommy

Now on those I see a pale line. I had to tilt the laptop but it's there!!! :)


----------



## carlyjade86

Looking promising! :happydance:


----------



## 2012Hoping

same test at 10 mins
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111025-01303.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## angelria

That second line is there. Congrats!


----------



## 2012Hoping

immmm so nervous!! Ill be testing a lot in the next few days, I had a chemical 2 months ago but the second line was never this dark. soooo here we goo!!!!


----------



## carlyjade86

Don't even need to enlarge that pic to see it!! Eekk!! Our 1st *BFP*!! Will have to chuck it in the title, when you are ready to shout about it, naturally :) 
Oooh how exciting!!! Now just for the rest of our uterus' to get their acts into gear and we'll be happy days!! 
Congrats Hoping!!! :hugs:


----------



## messymommy

Your last pic of the test is glowing off the screen! I didn't have to tip it or manuver so looks good! Congrats!


----------



## 2012Hoping

im sorry to overwhelm you guys with all my test im just so nervous... not with fmu didnt even hold it!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111025-01309.jpg
File size: 16.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## angelria

2012Hoping did you do anything different this cycle?


----------



## 2012Hoping

this was my first cycle using soft cups, and im so surprised they worked because i also had my cervical biopsy this month and I had bacterial vaginosis that i got treated right away, still being treated for it actually still on meds... But i kinda cheated because my soft cup id stick in right away and then change it ever 12 hours.... but i know even know when i ovulated.... cause i stopped testing... and then 3 days after im supposed to ovulate we bd'd once.... so i dont know if the soft cups did it or just the one time!


----------



## carlyjade86

Messy, ur like the wikipedia of TTC aren't u :flower: - I've been looking into the baby aspirin today, and saw that it helps with the womb lining, and with my previous periods being so light, I'm wondering whether it might be worth giving them a go! 
I found a UK website that's selling them at the strength of 75mg. If I send u the link, do u think u could have a browse and see if they are the right kinda thing? Plllllease!! :) 

https://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/aspirin-enteric-coated-75mg-tablets-low-dose-aspirin_1_10307.html 

Thanks :flower:


----------



## carlyjade86

Hoping, I hope I have ur luck from my softcups!! Lol


----------



## messymommy

carlyjade86 said:


> Messy, ur like the wikipedia of TTC aren't u :flower: - I've been looking into the baby aspirin today, and saw that it helps with the womb lining, and with my previous periods being so light, I'm wondering whether it might be worth giving them a go!
> I found a UK website that's selling them at the strength of 75mg. If I send u the link, do u think u could have a browse and see if they are the right kinda thing? Plllllease!! :)
> 
> https://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/aspirin-enteric-coated-75mg-tablets-low-dose-aspirin_1_10307.html
> 
> Thanks :flower:

I take the baby aspirin because the doctor told me to. Mine is baby aspirin that's 81mg chewables. I know the popular brand for it is Beyer Low Dose. You may have that in the UK, don't know.

What the aspirin is for is it helps to increase the flow of blood to the uterus which is supposed to make the uterine lining healthier, and helps with implantation. There are some studies that say the low dose aspirin helps to stimulate the ovaries and can allow for multiple eggs to be released. Baby aspirin acts as a blood thinner and can possibly prevent issues with blood clotting, which have been connected with miscarriage.


----------



## 2012Hoping

bought a digital to do tomorrow



I think its safe to say im pregnant!!!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111025-01312.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## 2012Hoping

afternoon pee and not held at all!


----------



## 2012Hoping

okay im ready to announce it!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111025-01314.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## carlyjade86

Congratulaaaaaaatiooooooonnnnsssss!!!! :happydance:


----------



## angelria

Ok so I had another positive on my OPK yesterday so that was two back to back and I am anticipating it to go back to negative today. That means I am 1 DPO and in the tww period. What are some of you doing to not go crazy during this time? Since I tried new things this month I am anxious to know if it worked.


----------



## carlyjade86

I was a few days past Ov before I knew so that helped take most of it out as I'd carried on tryin during that period! 8dpo today. AF due on Monday. My boobs are burnin. My gums bleed when brushing and my teeth feel sensitive. I've had a shootin pain on my right side today, in my hip, my thigh and my bum cheek... Probably not got my computer chair set up properly! Lol. Had horrible dreams last night too and my concentration today is zero! 
Not thinking anything of these 'symptoms' as such. I dnt believe they are anything other than circumstancial! My temps are all 36.4X something, so rather flat. This is new for me. Don't see it as a good sign with them being so low tho! 

I haven't done a lot to distract myself... Well, I had a big shopping spree @ Next Home online, so big I've had to ask my mam to hide the stuff at hers and I'll introduce it to OH bit by bit :haha: I've just learnt to expect the worse so that's what I'm going todo... Although I kinda wanna test in the morning... But going to hold out until Sunday, as I have a wedding party that night so would like to see if there is any line there before I have a couple of drinks... 

Welcome to the TWW!


----------



## 2012Hoping

carlyjade86 said:


> Congratulaaaaaaatiooooooonnnnsssss!!!! :happydance:



THANKS!! Im so excited!


----------



## Bean66

Massive Congrats Hoping!!

Carly - those symptoms sound promising. My chart is messed. Not sure what is going on? Will see what tomorrows temp brings.

Angelria - Keep bding. Some ladies don't ovulate until upto 48hours after the last positive. You probably be have but just to be sure......


----------



## 2012Hoping

Thank you so muchhh!!!!


----------



## carlyjade86

Bean! Where have u, urm, been? :) 
I'm not even relyin on symptoms to get my hopes up. But the sore boobs is a new thing for me. N they have had some sort of pain since Ov! But still, find it hard to believe it will ever happen to me again so not gonna get any hopes up! 
I know how u feel my chart is so messed up this mth, and tweeked on day 15, so probably not even an acurate readin! And with my boring low temps, another reason I'm not gettin excited! 

Gonna have a little stalk of ur chart now :)


----------



## angelria

I am a little confused since I have only gotten one or two positive OPKs before. To me it looks like I have three. Is it normal to get multiple positives and does that mean that my body is having difficulty releasing the egg? I attached a photo. Let me know what you think.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7252.jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## messymommy

Hi girls! First off official congratulations to Hoping! Carly, I love how you are going to hide your stuff from your shopping and slowly introduce it to the OH. That is a great idea! I should take note :)

So I am 7DPO according to FF. Yesterday I had some serious lower belly cramping, pain and pressure late yesterday into last night. I didn't know for sure what it was...if it was something to do with a digestive problem or if it was something to do with TTC stuff. I couldn't sleep at all last night. Terrible backache for the 4th night in a row. I am turning the mattress to see if that helps. TMI warning: Yesterday I must have had BMs 10 times! To the point where my butt was sore from all the wiping. I didn't have the runs but it was certainly not the standard texture. This morning I had a very loose BM and was extremely surprised at how much there was! I thought about weighing myself after! LOL!!! Anyhow, maybe that mess was the reason for the stomach pains yesterday. This morning I woke up tired, duh, and after just 1 cup of coffee and a protein bar I felt light headed and dizzy. I still decided to go out for the morning and the whole 45 minute drive to where I was going I thought I was going to throw up! I had heartburn bad and several times I was looking for where I could safely stop to vomit along the road. I held it back and it went away. I did have a couple hot flashes with dizziness during my shopping trip but now I seem to be fine. I know it's too early but came home and took a test and of course...BFN which was to be expected. Sorry for such a long post!


----------



## messymommy

angelria said:


> I am a little confused since I have only gotten one or two positive OPKs before. To me it looks like I have three. Is it normal to get multiple positives and does that mean that my body is having difficulty releasing the egg? I attached a photo. Let me know what you think.

It does look like you might have had 3. I did once when on clomid. I had 3-4 in a row one cycle with the meds. As long as you BDed before you got the other 2 then you should be fine.


----------



## angelria

The three days before the first positive we didn't get a chance to BD.](*,) So now I am nervous that we didn't start early enough. Every other time we were doing it every other day. Ugh!


----------



## Bean66

Hey.

Sorry I was away until last night. Kept checking but didn't have time to post. Have you looked at my chart? Messed up isn't it.

Carly - You're chart looking better than mine. Fingers crossed for you hun.

Angelria - I'm not good at interpreting IC. Always worth having some smileys in to confirm. I'd say CD22 looks most positive. I think you are find with your bding as long as you go again tonight. I think it is unlikely you Ov'd on CD21.

Messy - They sound like good symptoms. Good luck. Keep us posted.

AFM - pretty frustrated at my chart. Wish I knew what was going on. I think I have ovulated but my temps are low and barely higher than my pre ov temps. Who knows. Will have to see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## angelria

Thanks for all the advice. We will make sure to BD tonight. I don't want to deplete him so we will skip tomorrow and then BD on Friday and hopefully that does the trick.


----------



## carlyjade86

I did have a look Bean. Its definitely a confusing 1! I'd keep BD every other day, just to be sure.... I suppose its possible that OV hasn't occured yet, and in a few days u may notice a bigger increase in temp? Are u being consistant at night time? Windows always shut or always open... Pjs / no pjs... Full nights sleep?? We had the window open 1 night and I had a huge temp drop! I guess there are just so many factors to consider... Sorry I can't help more :hugs:

Haha thanks Messy! He will go bonkas if he sees it all... But he doesn't understand the need of crystal lamp shades and ceramic hearts wall art!! Lol. 

Angelria: some people have a long surge (from what I read!) And they can catch the start, middle and end (see peeonastick.com) so I wouldn't worry about the days leading up to, and focus on the day from and days after xx


----------



## angelria

So just for giggles I decided to take another OPK and it is just as dark as it was earlier. Guess this is just a really long surge. Another question... If I don't know if my husband has low sperm count or not and we BD 3 days in a row should we take tomorrow off and then BD again on Friday? I just don't want to miss my chance and I know that if it doesn't happen I will be blaming it on not BDing that ONE day. I wish I didn't think so much about this and obsess over it. I just want another one so bad and I want this one to be close in age to my son.


----------



## carlyjade86

Aww Angelria. Please don't stress. Once u have a positive OPK, u shouldn't need to do another anyways. They tell u to stop after ur pos! Just do ur 3 days from the 1st OPK, then a rest day, and then once more for luck, like on the SMEP. :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Yeah don't stress angelria. I think you have probably ovulated. Is your cervix still high and soft? If so I'd bd again tonight. I have read that bding daily for upto 7 days is good, but then a rest day is needed. THe sperm count is lower but the motility is better.

How is everyone else today? My temp increased this morning but majorly but chart looks better than it did. Getting a little tugging in the abdomen today but I think I usually get that.


----------



## carlyjade86

Hey bean. I'm ok thanks. Apart from my sore swollen boobs and creamy cm, I don't have any 'symptoms' today. I've seemed to have had less this cycle than any! My temp is the same as yesterday... 36.47. I wish it would get higher than .4summit!!! Like a nice triphastic temp would be fantastic!! :haha: but no, still rather flat! If I was only tempin to 1 number after decimal, I'd have had a dead straight line for about 6 days! Normally my temps fluctuate more... Confused! Tryin not to worry tho... Just countin down the days to AF. 5 sleeps to go... :(


----------



## messymommy

So far for me no new symptoms. All day yesterday my brain insisted I'm pregnant though. I have been fighting my own brain because I don't want to get any hopes going for the big let down later. I just felt pregnant. I try so hard to not symptom spot or to get any ideas in my head every cycle but never fails it happens! Last cycle was pretty uneventful so maybe these symptoms are something. They were hard to ignore! I've never had the tugging feeling you're having Bean. Could really be something since I've read about others listing that in symptoms. Angelria, I was told by the doctor to stop testing after the first OPK that's positive also. I however, can't help myself, LOL.


----------



## carlyjade86

Sorry, thought I typed this: good news about ur temp! Hope it keeps goin up for u! :hugs:


----------



## carlyjade86

I'm with u there Messy! Its impossible not to feel every twinge! I get a tuggin on my left side, but aching in my right hip? Pretty sure they have nothing to do with nothing but I can't help but hope!! Lol. The only thing for me this mth, like I said is the boobies. Been dying for my boobs to hurt for the last 2 cycles so I'd have a good pg symptom, but nothing! This cycle my nipples were really sore straight from O for about 3 days and boobs have been since then (the right more so...) Still. Not pinning any hope on myself! Apparently it seems only 'other people' get BFPs. Grrr.


----------



## messymommy

Sounds like our thoughts are right on track with one another Carly. Odd enough though, all day yesterday I didn't see one single pregnant belly! Not on TV, in the store, at the school or at church. I wondered if that was a sign??? LOL! My bubble burst though at church when I heard that one of our pregnant members had her baby in the afternoon, a 9 pounder!!! Oh well, it really does just seem like BFPs are something only others get :(


----------



## Saradavies89

hi everyone 
Im very new too all of this and find alot of it confusing. I've jst started ttc and am only doing ovulation tests atm. xxx


----------



## messymommy

Saradavies89 said:


> hi everyone
> Im very new too all of this and find alot of it confusing. I've jst started ttc and am only doing ovulation tests atm. xxx

Welcome! As Carly called me, I'm like the wikepedia on TTC so feel free to ask anything here. If we don't know your answer then I'll find something for you.:thumbup:


----------



## carlyjade86

Welcome Sara! 
I'm Carly. I'm on my 3rd Cycle TTC, but 11th if i include my NTNP days. 
I'm 25. I have 1 DS, Elliot, who is 7. 
Currently @ 9dpo, CD 24! 5 sleeps til testin (or AF...)
Messy really is the Wikipedia on TTC. She's my 'go-to-gyal!' Haha.
Welcome to the group! :hugs:

Aw Messy, its a horrible feeling isn't it. We really shouldn't be so negative... Easier said than done!! But I do feel I should be greatful that I've gone thru it all once, even if I never do again! There's others who don't and won't have that... We are lucky girls! And our 2nd babies will come soon :hugs:


----------



## Saradavies89

carlyjade86 said:


> Welcome Sara!
> I'm Carly. I'm on my 3rd Cycle TTC, but 11th if i include my NTNP days.
> I'm 25. I have 1 DS, Elliot, who is 7.
> Currently @ 9dpo, CD 24! 5 sleeps til testin (or AF...)
> Messy really is the Wikipedia on TTC. She's my 'go-to-gyal!' Haha.
> Welcome to the group! :hugs:
> 
> Aw Messy, its a horrible feeling isn't it. We really shouldn't be so negative... Easier said than done!! But I do feel I should be greatful that I've gone thru it all once, even if I never do again! There's others who don't and won't have that... We are lucky girls! And our 2nd babies will come soon :hugs:

Thank u 

God its hard gettin used to all this lingo lol, am sara am 22 this is my first time ever tryin me and OH finaly agreed last month tht we dont think ther is a "right time" to have a baby aslong as it is what we both rly want so came of me pill and here we go as of today so plenty of BD'in to be done which is smiles all round i think :D so fingers crossed it dosent take too long cz i want it NOW!! haha suppose liek the rest of u ladies do -xXx-


----------



## 2012Hoping

Good Luck Sara and welcome!!!! Ask away if you have questions.

And ladies dont stress, I only bd'd three times this cycle, 2 before positive OPK (that i never got cause i stopped taking them halfway through my fertile period) and then another time 4 days later.. Use those softcups!!! Im swearing by those ( did the deed by myself when OH was away with softcup in ):haha:

Lately Im feeling very bloated and heavy down there! and my nipples are oh so itchy and raw!!! oh and im sweaty 24/7!!
havent told OH yet hes been very stressed with work... he'll be happy but stressed all at the same time so I wanna do it kinda cutely so he cant be stressed lol....:shrug:

Spreading you girls baby dust


----------



## Bean66

Carly - Swollen boobs is a very good sign, as is creamy CM!! Yay 5 more sleeps. Are you going to wait until AF doesn't show to test?

Messy - I think my tugging is just wind. I'm very bloated. Only 6dpo so shouldn't be having symptoms just yet.

It's just tto easy to SS. Every single twinge or anything you wonder. 

Welcome Sara - It's funny, we waited ages for the 'right time', it still isn't really but we know we can manage. NOw wish we'd just started trying sooner. ONce you decide you are ready you want it now not after months of TTC plus 9months . So frustrating. You're a good age just enjoy it and it'll happen with a little planning. 

My names Rachel by the way ladies. But Bean is fine, happy with either.

Hoping - You haven't told your OH? Is he a stress head. Poor guy. He'll be so excited I'm sure. My OH asks me everyday if we're having a baby. Keep explaing that we wont know for a while and have warned him that my chart doesn't look good so not to get too excited. Did you have any symptoms around implantation? Or any early symptoms?

Right ladies. PMA! We will get a BFP!


----------



## 2012Hoping

here is my progression :) last one not taken with FMU
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111026-01316.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 4









IMG-20111027-01322.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Bean66

2012Hoping said:


> here is my progression :) last one not taken with FMU

Beautiful! you have a sticky bean there i'm sure!


----------



## 2012Hoping

thanks!! and yes I had symptoms, I found I was very gassy!!!! and my boobs were bigger but they didnt feel any different then expecting my AF. I fell asleep sitting up on the couch two days before i got the BFP and I came down the a cold. But i just thought oh its my cold cause the weather is changing and getting cold here and my little on had the same cold.


----------



## carlyjade86

Thanks, Rach (is Rach ok? Lol) but I won't be getting my hopes up. I normally suffer creamy CM... But last 2 days (sorry, tmi!) I've actually felt it come out. Gross!! Lol. I'm not sure wen to test... Might try Sunday as I have a party Sunday night. But if a Neg I'm sure I'll convince myself its too early anyways, so I might aswell just wait it out and see if AF comes... Or at least try anyway! I can hear the tests calling me from my wardrobe really :rofl: I googled Flat Post-O temps today, and a lot seemed to result in a bump!! Google is the devil for creating false hope :( 

Don't worry too much about ur Temps... (Says me! Haha) but there is nothing from ur temps that can tell u for sure if u are pregnant or not. I guess so long as it picks up Ovulation, that's the most important thing :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Rach is good. All my friends call me Rach.

Thanks Carly. I am such a worrier. Keep looking at my chart and trying to find one like it but can't find anything. Glad I got an increase today.

Hoping - I'm very gassy and bloated today. Don't give me ideas and get my imagination going! SS is so easy and obsessive.


----------



## 2012Hoping

lol honestly thats all i noticed was gassy!!! I had to let silents go all the time!!


----------



## carlyjade86

Symptom Spotting is the devil. Isn't it true that all the symptoms are actually cause by progesterone anyways? Well... Maybe apart from MS! But I didn't have any MS at all... So even that's not reliable!! I think I like listing what I have, and I like googling, but I'm only going to take it all with a pinch of salt! 

I'm a bugga with my chart so I know how u feel! It really is the new 'fridge'! Its as tho I keep lookin at it hoping some 1 will have written Y O U R P R E G N A N T on it :rofl: it never happens tho... Lol. 

I too frequent the Chart Gallary! Probably a stupid question, but, Have u searched 'low temps post-O'? X


----------



## Bean66

carlyjade86 said:


> I'm a bugga with my chart so I know how u feel! It really is the new 'fridge'! Its as tho I keep lookin at it hoping some 1 will have written Y O U R P R E G N A N T on it :rofl: it never happens tho... Lol.
> 
> I too frequent the Chart Gallary! Probably a stupid question, but, Have u searched 'low temps post-O'? X


That's so true. It is like a fridge. Just just keeping looking to see if anything could have changed! Like I hope something I fancy will have miraculously appeared in my fridge!

Yeah I've looked at Low post O BBT charts. There are plenty of pregnancy ones. What concerns me about my chart is the lack of a clear biphasic pattern. I'm hoping this will improve over the next few days.

Been thinking about my bloating and cramps - I'm wondering if it's a side effect of the B complex I've started to take. None of you take B complex do you?


----------



## carlyjade86

Doesn't that increase progesterone and decrease estrogen? If that's the case, I definitely don't need any less estrogen with my periods as light as they are!! Will get that Drs appointment booked if AF comes this mth and is the same.

Could ur room be colder Rach than preO?


----------



## Bean66

I think it's meant to improve everything but don't hold me to that. I suppose it has got colder this last week. Also I temp orally which I think is less accurate. I joined FF for 3 months to ask the pro's section and they seem to think my chart is fine but to keep an eye on it. Got dotted cross hairs because of the negative OPKs not my temps. They also changed the setting so that I still get ovulation day without discarding temps. Already 6dpo. Very nervous as I got AF at 10DPO last month. Hope I don't have a short luteal phase again.

Hope you don't get AF and you get a BFP!


----------



## carlyjade86

I temp orally, but I might try the other way next mth... I think I'd fall back asleep and not hear the beep tho with it being down there! :haha: 
Aw well if the Pros say its fine, it must be! Yay! :happydance: its definitely my main reason for charting, just to confirm I ovulate! 
Ur complex B should help with u luteal phase if it does what I've read! Hope ur temp keeps going up for u!! :hugs: 
Really hope mine has some upward movement tomorrow too... Boring atm!! x


----------



## Bean66

Where's the link to your chart gone? Thought it was in your sig? Oh I can get to it via FF can't I?


----------



## midg08

well even if you fell asleep with it there (which I have done :haha:) if you are using a digital thermometer it will store your temp so you can just turn it back on later 
and check what it was


----------



## messymommy

I love that you've called it the fridge!! You're totally right on that! 

I don't think I ever formally introduced myself on here so I will now. I'm Bridget, 31 and the husband is 39. We have a son together, Gage who's 10 and DH was married before me and had a daughter, Kayla who's 20. I went through legal adoption with her when she was 11. She's now a mommy and me a grandma to Kinsley Rose who's 2mos. I have been NTNP for about 7 years and actually TTC since September of last year. I started seeing my OB for fertility in April this year and got Clomid and did 2 cycles of BFNs and then got the HSG test done. I had both tubes blocked! The dye from the test opened up the left tube but the right only went halfway so it's probably scarred shut :( I did the Clomid again 2 cycles and this is my first cycle without it since the HSG. So, for the most part...I have tried so many things your heads would all spin and I've spent way too much time online looking up more things to try and possible problems. So that's me :)


----------



## angelria

WoW Bridget I am a year younger than you and can't imagine being a grandmother. I guess since everyone is introducing themselves, my name is Andrea. I am 30 and my husband is 33. We have been married for almost 9 years and we have a 15 month old son who is my world. Part of me is scared to have another because I can't imagine loving another child as much as I love him. My heart simply overflows with love. I am a Deputy Sheriff and my husband is a Sgt with our department. We met on the job 10 years ago. Bridget A GRANDMA, I can't get over that. 
On another note my DH had a long day and bless his heart he tried to help with the baby makin. I think we are both today just feeling like it was more work than play. He didn't make his deposit so I am hoping that the last 3 days were enough. We will try again tomorrow. I had the 3 positive opks on all the days we BD and my first negative today.


----------



## Saradavies89

Bean66 said:


> Carly - Swollen boobs is a very good sign, as is creamy CM!! Yay 5 more sleeps. Are you going to wait until AF doesn't show to test?
> 
> Messy - I think my tugging is just wind. I'm very bloated. Only 6dpo so shouldn't be having symptoms just yet.
> 
> It's just tto easy to SS. Every single twinge or anything you wonder.
> 
> Welcome Sara - It's funny, we waited ages for the 'right time', it still isn't really but we know we can manage. NOw wish we'd just started trying sooner. ONce you decide you are ready you want it now not after months of TTC plus 9months . So frustrating. You're a good age just enjoy it and it'll happen
> with a little planning.
> 
> 
> Right ladies. PMA! We will get a BFP!

Yeh we wanted to start last year i came of the pill and everything and then both sat dwn and tlked bwt it properly and decided "it wasnt the right time" i was devastated but u cant do something with out the OH consent, so wen bk on the pill and finally a yr later he has come rwnd to my way of thinkin he knows its what we both want, we no we r gunna b together fr a very long time and is the time ever right is anybody ever truly prepared for having a baby i personaly say no! even tho i have never had one its jus a complete change to ur life. -xXx-


----------



## Bean66

Wow Bridget. You guys are well ahead of me. 30 and trying for my first. We kinda wished we started earlier but I did 7years at Uni and DH changed carreer 2 years ago so we just couldn't afford it. Realising how long it can take think I go straight to NTNP when baby is 6mths. DH wants 3, but he's keen to adopt the 3rd. Though my Sis took ages conceiving the first so started TTC 2nd right away and got pregnant. You just never know!

My thermom is digital but I think it's too basic to remember the last temp. Good news is temp gone up a little bit more this am and I took it half an hour early so could add another .05 if I wanted. Def better than dropping to coverline again.

Andrea - you can love a second just as much. And the kiddies will love each other too.


----------



## carlyjade86

My dad was 36 when I had my son. He wasn't impressed! I can tell u! Be lovely if u have a child now Bridge... Kinsley will have an Auntie or Uncle younger than her! Hehe cute! 

Andrea, I've always said the same! How can I love some1 more than Els?? Ur heart must just expand I guess... :) Elliot would love a brother or sister. He has a sister at his dads who is the only reason he likes going there (well her and the xbox) he said a few weeks back when we all had a Dominos pizza... "If I had a brother, I could share this with him" awwwww!!

My BBT doesn't store either. Goes to 36.50 everytime its turned on. Paid £6 odd for that 1 I think... Paid £2 for my 1 before and the only difference is the new 1 is waterproof? Worth that £4 when I have NO intention to take it in the shower! Lol

I'm with u there Rach... Won't really have room for another baby if we had 1 straight after so Elliot may have to be downgraded to box bedroom, but I don't want to have to fight to get pregnant again! So will not be taking any form of contraception and stickin to this charting malarky! 

My temp is STILL flat! Boobs have deflated. 1 is still sore tho.. Little headache behind my eyes this morning and I've woke up starving!! Really wanting toast smoothered in Nutella... (That's just 'coz I'm a glutton tho, not pg) lol. 

My chart should still be in my sig? Are u on the Mobile site or desktop? Doesn't show on Mobile... But yes Rach, u shud be able to get it thru FF x


----------



## carlyjade86

Ooooh I have no sig!!! I wonder if its due to posting from Mobile site?? There's annoying... 
Anyway girls, forgot to share this pic I found on an old disc yesterday! This is me @ 17 with Elliot. I'm sure he's about 3mths old there. I look SO YOUNG!
Then there's 1 of us about 2 yrs ago (before his pretty teeth fell out!!) - No need for DNA ay??
And the 3rd... Just becoz I wanted to share how CUTE he was! (And how cruel I was dressin him like that...haha) aww I'd be happy if I cud just have my baby :(
And finally... Elliot now! Lookin like he should belong to Gwen Stefani! :rofl: 
(Sorry to bore u/ bomard u with pictures!) I think every1 should share some :)
 



Attached Files:







200673_4777456758_512326758_52068_953_n.jpg
File size: 9.7 KB
Views: 1









10521_133400106758_512326758_2959326_2195776_n.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 2









188511_4777291758_512326758_52106_3022_n.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 1









elliot11.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bean66

Carly he's gorgeous. He really does look like you. 

Yeah you have no sig. Will go and find you on FF. I use mobile but desktop site not mobile.

We've only got 1 spare room but it's big! Will just have to fit two!


----------



## carlyjade86

My sig is showing on my last post? 
Aww thanks Rach. He really is gorgeous isn't he! He's so funny too. :hugs: do wish I could rewind time tho... I miss my baby. 

When I post on mobile site its takes my sig but it comes back when I come back on desktop! 

How's everyone feeling today? 

OH is shoutin at me again... Its so hard tryin to keep everyone happy!! I always slate Elliots dad for making Elliot miss his friends birthday parties, if they land on 'his' weekend. Well this weekend is 'my' weekend and Elliot has a invite to a football party from a friend he's met playin football for his Dads team. Now I'd be willing to take him, coz I think Elliots more important than playin games with Ex! But I have a flat tyre so Exs GF (who I really get on with, (HATE Ex, like his GF. Lol) may take him. Now Tom is arguing with me sayin stupid stuff like "U wana b goin gettin involved with the parents up there an lettin him get involved down with els skool friends an marshfield football ... I'll take a bk step an won't b involved simple as that" and " At the end of the day u say I'm like a father, an wan to raise him together yet u get the say all the time but thas fine. Jus rather it be clear. Thas all I'm sayin, an as I said b4 u got no idea coz ya not in my situation! An the worst thing is u know I'm rite deep down"
"U get played for a foul everytime for him an fall for it!!!! Y u think he didn't say can I take him so he doesn't hav to giv up his sat!! But then u do....." And finally... "its about time els got the truth so he starts to understand wat he's like... Ie can't giv up his sat to take him! Coz he understands everyrthin dickhead tells him coz I get the shit from it" (sorry to bore u there)
Surely I'm not in the wrong here?? Life shouldn't be this complicated!! Yes EX is evil and over 7 yrs he's put me through hell... But I'd rather Elliot make his own mind up when he's older! I'm so fed up of this same row all the time! Tom just can't see past his hatred for my ex and I really don't know how to deal with it! 

Sorry girls, just needed to vent! Can't keep venting to my mam as she's rapidly going off Tom lately... :(


----------



## Bean66

Rant away girl! I think you are right and being completely unselfish. It would be much easier for you to have stopped Elliot seeing his dad but you haven't because Elliot deserves the choice. Maybe OH (Tom? Same as my DH) is just a little jealous. It must be a hard role to be the dad and bring him up but not his biological dad when he's still around. That make sense? Don't let them upset you. Try and explain to Tom that it's up to Elliot. Sorry it's all so difficult.


----------



## carlyjade86

I understand how he must feel, but surely, after all this time, he should know that everything I do it becoz its what I feel is best! I can't keep havin the same row every few weeks... This whole relationship just seems so hard when it comes to the Elliot and his dad thing. I do understand where Tom comes from coz Elliot dad is an ass... And he doesn't deserve Elliot! But like I said, I want elliot to make up his own mind when he's older, which I'm sure he will as he'd rather spend his time with Tom anyways! But when me and Els Dad split, he took me to court to have visitation in an order. This has gone on since 2006 and every few mths he'll lie and say I break the order so he can go back there... And expensive way to get my attention hey! So I do know what Tom means but I don't need a mouthful everytime I decide I don't want to be at Exs level... Grrr.
Thanks Rach for listening to me drone on :hugs:


----------



## midg08

how do you post pictures? mine wouldn't show up?????
:cry:


----------



## messymommy

Well I don't know how to upload pictures on here to share some like you did Carly but I have a ton on Facebook if any of you girls use it I can add you. Just private message me and I'll send my full name or I'll go add you :)

So yesterday I held my pee all day while shopping and only drank 1 can of pop from 9am-5pm and did a FRER test and got nothing! It was 9DPO though. It was still very disappointing to me and I was mad.

I did get to see Kinsley and Kayla yesterday and we went shopping for a Christmas dress for baby girl. We found a beautiful one and got it and also got Kayla a shirt for our family pictures next month. We also looked at toys for Kinsley for Christmas gifts. I got 2 things for her already! They had the cutest glamour set for babies. It's a "pearl" necklace with charms all of which are teethers, a huge diamond ring that's a rattle and a little purse with a mirror charm, never seen anything like it but so girly! I also picked up a glow worm baby but Kinsley saw it and Kayla started it playing music and lighting up and she was facinated so this Granny couldn't say no so she took that home :)

Don't worry about the rant Carly, I understand where you're coming from. We went through some terrible stuff with Kayla's biological mother before the adoption and let me tell you...I had it bad! Thank the Lord for adoption!


----------



## midg08

carlyjade86 said:


> but I don't want to have to fight to get pregnant again! So will not be taking any form of contraception and stickin to this charting malarky!

I know this much, if my dh and I finally conceive, I will start trying as soon as I can after baby is born. Its been 4.5 years of ttc, but really only 2.5 years because a lot of it was ntnp.
It never just feels like 2.5 years though, it always feels like the 4.5 years because I have wanted another baby sooo bad!


----------



## messymommy

Andrea- Yes, I believe you can love another just as much as your first. For a long time that same fear held me back from even thinking about having more kids. I now wish we wouldn't have waited after Gage was born and we will not wait after the next child. Our pastor said something once in a service about this very thing with loving another as much. He said he had that fear after his daughter was born and his wife was pregnant again with their son. He feared he wouldn't love the boy as much because he didn't know where the love would come from since he loved his daughter already with all of his heart. When his son was born he says his heart didn't divide to share the love taking from his daughter to give to the boy but his heart doubled in side to love them both equally. Beautiful words to my heart!

Sara- I understand your situation. We talked the last time we were in AR and decided for sure we will be moving there when our house sells. On the drive home we talked about how life will be a total new beginning for us there as only 2 people in the whole state know us. We could do new things and live however we wish. We talked about expanding the family as I'd always "needed" to having another baby. We decided on 2 more babies. Our son is 9 and Kayla 19 at the time. I went off of b/c which I was on for 6mos only just because he kept talking about his retirement plan and such and it didn't include more kids and I tried to play along. 2-3 weeks before Christmas the call came in from Kayla asking to talk to me alone. I feared the worst but and my heart did sink when she said she took a HPT and it's got 2 lines on it. It was hard for me to hold it together on the phone with her but when I got off the line I broke down and the DH freaked out! Royally FREAKED out. He said nasty things to me that we were not having more kids, I was nuts to think we could do it all again, he's too old, we're going to be grandparents it's not appropriate, to the worst point where I asked what if I'm already pregnant since in September we talked and I stopped taking my pills. He said he'd leave me & send the child support check he guessed! Disgusting!!! I said I wanted a divorce after this went on through the later part of January. He didn't believe me till he saw job applications on the table and saw the computer history where I was searching for a place to live. THEN, he changed his tune. He wanted to go to theropy together, really reached out to the church, and then talked privately with a pastor he found at one of his stops on his trucking route. I guess the guy asked him some questions that made him realise what he truly wanted. He called me one night late and told me all these things about talking with this truck stop pastor, which I found insane!, and said he was asked what makes him happy. He answered his wife and kids. He asked what the wife wanted and he said I wanted the happy home and more children in the yard. He then asked him how happy his life would be without his wife and children in his life constantly. I think that's where he changed his mind for real. He said he wanted the little house with the white fence and children playing in the yard. HE wanted the job of getting all the leaves out for the table on holidays just to fit all the family around it for a meal. He wanted to be in a rocking chair with gray hair next to me and covered in grandbabies. It still brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## Saradavies89

messymommy said:


> Sara- I understand your situation. We talked the last time we were in AR and decided for sure we will be moving there when our house sells. On the drive home we talked about how life will be a total new beginning for us there as only 2 people in the whole state know us. We could do new things and live however we wish. We talked about expanding the family as I'd always "needed" to having another baby. We decided on 2 more babies. Our son is 9 and Kayla 19 at the time. I went off of b/c which I was on for 6mos only just because he kept talking about his retirement plan and such and it didn't include more kids and I tried to play along. 2-3 weeks before Christmas the call came in from Kayla asking to talk to me alone. I feared the worst but and my heart did sink when she said she took a HPT and it's got 2 lines on it. It was hard for me to hold it together on the phone with her but when I got off the line I broke down and the DH freaked out! Royally FREAKED out. He said nasty things to me that we were not having more kids, I was nuts to think we could do it all again, he's too old, we're going to be grandparents it's not appropriate, to the worst point where I asked what if I'm already pregnant since in September we talked and I stopped taking my pills. He said he'd leave me & send the child support check he guessed! Disgusting!!! I said I wanted a divorce after this went on through the later part of January. He didn't believe me till he saw job applications on the table and saw the computer history where I was searching for a place to live. THEN, he changed his tune. He wanted to go to theropy together, really reached out to the church, and then talked privately with a pastor he found at one of his stops on his trucking route. I guess the guy asked him some questions that made him realise what he truly wanted. He called me one night late and told me all these things about talking with this truck stop pastor, which I found insane!, and said he was asked what makes him happy. He answered his wife and kids. He asked what the wife wanted and he said I wanted the happy home and more children in the yard. He then asked him how happy his life would be without his wife and children in his life constantly. I think that's where he changed his mind for real. He said he wanted the little house with the white fence and children playing in the yard. HE wanted the job of getting all the leaves out for the table on holidays just to fit all the family around it for a meal. He wanted to be in a rocking chair with gray hair next to me and covered in grandbabies. It still brings tears to my eyes.

aww isnt that lovely god i was over the moon when Dan said he wants to now never been happier just hope it comes soon am far too impatient lol xxx


----------



## Saradavies89

Hey ladies 

Considering i said the other day im just goin to do OPKs and then if it starts to take a while start looking into trying other things, i went out this mornin and bought a themometer and some conceive plus hehe xxx


----------



## carlyjade86

Hi girls, 
To upload ur photos u need to go to 'advance post' and there's an option under the text box to add ur attachments! :) 

Messy - that glamour set sounds amazin!! I'd love a little girl. I get so fed up of fartin and Fifa (football computer game for our american friends) lol. 

Aw Midg and Messy, it must be so hard having tried for so long. Its just short of a year for me and I'm finding it hard!! It will happen tho ladies... For all of us! The only thing about tryin straight away is a LOVE babies! So havin 2 on the head, I think in 5 yrs I'd need to have another... Lol. 

Messy - its still VERY early! Only 15% get a positive at 9dpo! Don't torment urself plz!! :) 

I'm not going to test... I'm not feelin hopeful now. Even tho I'm feelin a bit sicky atm... Like when u read in the car? Only I'm not in a car, I'm on my sofa! Lol.


----------



## carlyjade86

Phone takes so long there's always new posts by the time I've finished mine!! 
Lol.

Messy -men can be such insensitive jerks sometimes. So happy he saw sense tho and realised what he has! 

Sara- haha welcome to the group of 'crazies' hehehe x


----------



## Saradavies89

haha group of crazies i honestly feel like im developing ocd lol.
SOOOO gutted tho im no wer near ovulation and OH managed 3 times last night  wooo haha xxx


----------



## messymommy

Okay, I sure hope this worked right! I put up Gage around this time of year when he was 7mos old with me. I got one up of Gage when he was 3 or 4 with the football. The one with me holding him is from Kayla's 8th grade graduation party. Then there's newer one, maybe 2 mos ago of me and him and then a picture of my kids & grandbaby.


----------



## carlyjade86

Awww messy they are beautiful pics!!! U are very lucky to have such a beautiful family! And ur grandaughter... I want to steal her plz!! Tho tights are amazin! Hehe :hugs:


----------



## 2012Hoping

Morning everyone:hi:


Soooooooo I told OH last night.... As we were NTNP.....

Im really upset... He gave me the old not the best timing and are we ready for this chapter.... 

UHHHH DIDNT WE TALK ABOUT THIS???

Im so lost for words right now.


----------



## carlyjade86

Aw Hoping...!!! :hugs: 
Don't get too stressed about it! Men are a totally different species! He's probably just shocked and didn't expect it to happen so quickly! He's probably scared to death too... I'm sure u've seen FRIENDS. Think *Chandler*! 
Give him time to get his head round it all and digest the news... If he hasn't come round in a few days, I'll come and punch him in the throat for u! :hugs:


----------



## 2012Hoping

yeah he just texted me saying he doesnt know if this is such a good thing for us right now..... he has commitment issues...


----------



## carlyjade86

Give him space. He'll come round. If he loves u, he'll come round. U watch! And when u have ur first scan, he'll be putty in that babys hands from then on :hugs:


----------



## 2012Hoping

yeah hes not replying to my message he read or anything, Im leaving him alone. If he doesnt wanna raise a baby ive done it on my own once before.


----------



## ashknowsbest

2012Hoping said:


> yeah hes not replying to my message he read or anything, Im leaving him alone. If he doesnt wanna raise a baby ive done it on my own once before.

I'm sorry to hear that your partner isn't taking the news well. Having a baby is a miracle and I'm so happy for you. If he looks at that child and doesn't love it or wanna take care of it I don't know what's wrong with him! =D Babies are amazing especially when you've made them!


----------



## carlyjade86

Right! No more messages!! Take a step back. Take a deep breath. He's a man who's having a panic attack. Take no notice. Men are idiots! They don't have the mental capcitiy to digest that kind of news - especially when you've only just started tryin! He probably thought he had mths to prepare. 
Don't take him to seriously, for now at least! Just give him a few days. And don't let this sppoil the fact YOUR HAVING A BABY and we are all extremely jealous of u ;) chin up hun :hugs:


----------



## carlyjade86

Afternoon Girls...
Well I caved this morning and tested. B.F.N! Not a shock really... It was the 10mlu IC so I'm sure it would pick up something if something was there. Merr. Let the wait for the :witch: commence!! 
How's everyone doing!?


----------



## Bean66

Hey.

It is very early Carly - stay positive.

So many posts yesterday. All your LO are adorable. Very jealous, wish we were at that stage and trying for our second. 

Hoping - how are you today? Carly is right your OH is just panicking. Has he said anything to you today?

AFM - I think I'm out :cry: charts not looking good. Think my hormones are majoraly out of wack. Started to get very low cramps which I got last month before spotting and then AF started. Last month I was excited cause I thought it was too early for AF but now I know. Fingers crossed I hope wrong but don't think I am. 

How are the rest of you today?


----------



## carlyjade86

Thanks Rach. I just don't 'feel' it... Going to sound weird but the night I got pg with DS, I knew THAT night as I dreamt it... Like the begining of Look Who's Talking! Granted I ignored it for ages and had no symptoms, but I knew deep down. 

Ur chart really is a funny one this mth isn't it... But the funniest ones are probably the ones that u'd least expect so will suprise u, maybe? I really hope so for u!! If not, guess we'll just have to put this cycle down to experience and try again next mth! U'll get there :hugs: 

I've started packing today. Well by packin, I'm actually looking through baby photos and pictures from nursery! So cute. Last time I moved, I stupidly put Elliots keepsake box out for recycling (grabbed the wrong black bag) so this move, I want to make sure the things I have left are all packed and labled!! (coz I'm an idiot!!) 

Please keep ur chin up Rach. Wait til Monday and the :witch: comes for me too and we can sulk togetha, like last mth! :hugs:


----------



## carlyjade86

Thanks Rach. I just don't 'feel' it... Going to sound weird but the night I got pg with DS, I knew THAT night as I dreamt it... Like the begining of Look Who's Talking! Granted I ignored it for ages and had no symptoms, but I knew deep down. 

Ur chart really is a funny one this mth isn't it... But the funniest ones are probably the ones that u'd least expect so will suprise u, maybe? I really hope so for u!! If not, guess we'll just have to put this cycle down to experience and try again next mth! U'll get there :hugs: 

I've started packing today. Well by packin, I'm actually looking through baby photos and pictures from nursery! So cute. Last time I moved, I stupidly put Elliots keepsake box out for recycling (grabbed the wrong black bag) so this move, I want to make sure the things I have left are all packed and labled!! (coz I'm an idiot!!) 

Please keep ur chin up Rach. Wait til Monday and the :witch: comes for me too and we can sulk togetha, like last mth! :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Carly. Must stay positive! Warned DH already that I think we're out. Don't want to get his hopes up. He wants this as much as me and asks everyday whether we're having a baby yet. Ok will be positive until Monday! Hopefully my chart will keep surprising me and sky rocket tomorrow. I've looked all through the charts and nothing looks like mine, PCOS, low prog etc. I have no idea. It most looks like an anovulatory charts but there is a minimal temp shift. I do have bad circulation (have something called raynaurds) and suffer from cold extremities but I don't think this should affect it. I have no idea. At least I'm temping now and if there is a problem I can pick it up earlier and bully doctor to help me.

Anyway PMA! We will be celebrating our BFP next week!

Happy packing. I hate packing, not good at throwing things away so hoard everything. Do you have a move it date yet?


----------



## carlyjade86

Aww I really hope u've nailed it! It is early days for u too mind, in regards to ttc. So don't be too hard on yourself. Its a year this mth that I had my implant out and not even had a convincing 'scare' - IF it isn't this mth, it WILL be next mth!!

What time do u temp in the morning? 

It could be an anovulatory cycle I guess... Which we all have at some point! And with u having been on BCP for so long, it will take time for your body to sort itself out 100%. Just keep at it and then, if needs be, u'll have evidence to take to the Dr. I'll be there myself if my AF doesn't get more normal! 

My temps are still really flat. Every morning I keep hoping its had some crazy increase, but nope! Still 36.4summit... 

I'm hating packin already! Only packed the 'fragile' stuff so far... Bored already! Lol. Need to be out of this house by the 22nd! Went to ours a few days ago, and its coming along but the kitchen isn't even in yet, not is it painted, nor are the carpets down... Arghh!! The steps to the front door aren't replaced yet (utter death trap) and the gardens not been touched. Panic is well and truely on!! And I wanted to be all pregnant by then so I didn't have to carry anything :rofl:


----------



## Bean66

Hey. You're not until the w(b)itch arrives! A lot of ladies get BFN at 11dpo. Getting a BFP at 12dpo or before or considered early. You aint out yet!

I don't think flat temps are a bad thing. As long as they are staying up you are in with a chance.

I know it's early days. We just so wanted a baby before next summer, We regret not starting TTC earlier and me not stopping BCP sooner. I hate regret. There is no productivity in feeling it and it really gets you down. Anyway we aren't out yet! Lets stay positive!

You're house will get done in time. It sounds amazing. I look forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## carlyjade86

Ur right, ur right.... There's still hope! As is there for u Rachel. So keep smiling :) 

Regrets are never good... But everything happens for a reason! That baby will come when the timing is perfect, u watch. And I'm sure the same will happen for me! I can't really afford maternity at the moment... So I guess its waiting to make sure I can have 12mths off with him/her! 

Haha u'll get pics! Before, half way, and after! Hahaha. 2 weeks to go... Flown by! Really has!


----------



## messymommy

Hey girls, just popping on quick to update. I had some more symptoms to add to my not symptom-spotting list...LOL. I got up to pee last night and nearly vomitted. I felt so sick when I stood up from bed and had to hurry back to bed afterwards trying to avoid being sick. FMU with a ic wondfo was BFN though :( I also have had odd sex dreams last night and the night before. This morning's dream involved Frank's Red Hot Sauce in a crazy spot...I can't explain it...told the DH when he came back up to bed this morning to "wake me up", hehe. He asked if I wanted him to run down and grab the sauce and laughed. I think that would really hurt!!! Anyhow, I never have sex dreams. Also, after BDing this morning the dh said my cm smells funny. I asked if it was funny bad or what and he said not bad just different than it usually smells. I could barely smell anything with the stuffy nose I've had. I also checked my cervix while I was trying to see if I stink or not, LOL...it's so high up I couldn't find it laying down or sitting up. Maybe it packed up and left.

Carly, sorry I would help you pack if I could. I feel out this cycle also but it is still early like everyone says. I did find that the First Response early result test, the one that says 6 days before your period you can test, if you open it up the test portion is nearly translucent so if there was any line what so ever you could hold it up to a window or light and I think you'd see it. Can you tell how hard I was trying to see something today? :)


----------



## angelria

Messy how many DPO are you? I am only 4 and have no symptoms. I am not expecting any this early. Keep us updated please.


----------



## messymommy

angelria said:


> Messy how many DPO are you? I am only 4 and have no symptoms. I am not expecting any this early. Keep us updated please.

I'm 10 DPO.:baby:


----------



## 2012Hoping

Today has been alright had a little chat this morning he said he scared and I'm like u don't think I am? I also just said I need my best friend right now and you've been ignoring me and that's not my best friend. So we are having a chat tonight and going from there.


----------



## Bean66

That's good Hoping. Just keep communicating.

Messy - Don't touch the hot sauce! :haha: You got some good symptoms there.

AFM - Well I was massively hot last night in bed (unusual for me), woke up in night burning up, took temp at 5am when woke up (Clocks have changed so actually 6am) and has increased. Took it 4 times and kept changing, 36.47degC, .57, .56, .46. A little confusing but all a lot higher than yesterday. I did have one small glass of wine at 8pm but don't think that should have affected it. So this morning went to the toilet and after had intense cramping for about 15minutes. For some reason did a OPK with FMU and it was positive. Not sure why I used an OPK not a HPT and now all I am is confused. I know OPKs can be positive before HPT but I also know that you can get false positive OPKs with FMU. So I have learnt nothing and just confused myself. Ironically I never got a positive OPK when I actually ovulated!

Carly how are you feeling today?

Angelria - Happy symptom spotting. 

Sorry not using real names ladies.


----------



## carlyjade86

Messy - sounding really good! I've had weird dreams for last few nights. Not dirty 1s... Mostly bad 1s! But I forget them when I wake up, I just know they happened coz I wake feeling all sad and/or panic'd...
As for the hot sauce... Bet it wud make ur BBT rise!! Haha. 

Hoping - so glad he's coming round. Knew he would. Men are like children... Can't deal with situations so they sulk. 

Rach - I'm ok. No :witch: yet! :sex: this morning and had a spot on tp so thought she was en route, but had a dig about (lol) and couldn't find anymore, so maybe from a warwound? Lol. Don't know what to think of temp... Took it at 5am and it was 36.47 (same as usual!) And didn't think of the clocks going back... Don't know when the BB updates itself? But if I really took my temp @ 6am... That's not a good sign for me!! Stupud Daylight Savings! Hope they stop!! (If for no other reason that it takes me 4 mths to work out how to change the clock in my car :haha:)


----------



## messymommy

Carly - WTH??? I had the EXACT same thing this afternoon!!! We had :sex: and then on the toilet paper there was a tiny bright pink tiny streak. I also went in to see if there was more and couldn't find anything more, just tons of CM & DH's stuff. Nothing more and I also felt very sick right before that trip to the bathroom. I was about to vomit and then decided that I could prevent it and had to pee then saw this bit on the paper. We sure have a lot of things going the same in this cycle! How weird and cool!

Todays list of possible symptoms: so far since O I have had sex dreams, extra CM, a bout yesterday morning of EWCM-at least I think since we did have sex but it WAS stretchy and sperms not, I've been dizzy a few times, nearly fainted right after O, nauseated a few different days so far, been pretty :sex: excited and easily finished which I normally take forever (sorry girls TMI), gassy, constipation right after O, extra thirsty today and yesterday, a few odd crampy/shooty pains in the lower belly, and right after O I had that crazy bad stomach pain and BM issues...no clue if related. I haven't tested since Friday and am trying to hold back, AF is due Wed, 14DPO is always when she makes her appearance. Temps aren't looking the best though :(


----------



## carlyjade86

I've been really thirsty and really hungry. 
Weird dreams.
Nose isn't blocked or runny, but I have to urm, 'clear' the nostrils a lot... Gross I know!! Sorry!! 
Boob has hurt lots, nipples 1st 3days after Ov. 
Haven't had the backache I normally get. 
Been waking up with headache behind my eyes that takes ages to shake off. 
I've had a spot of dizziness here and there, and been feelin nausea when in the car and while I've been in the shower. 
Been bloated, constipated, craved MCDs like NOTHING else will do!! 
Felt really lazy, but not tired as such. Just lazy..

That's all I can think of! Don't really believe in symptoms for myself anyways as I didn't have any 1st time round, apart from going up a cup size and wanting melted cheese!

Worried about my temp this morning with the DST but realised it was only half hour difference so didn't need to worry! But temped this afternoon and it was 36.45. When I temped in the afternoon the other day, it was 34.81! So guess my temp is on its way down... AF due 2moro. I reckon it will be here by the afternoon. Joy!! 

Hope u have better luck Messy!!


----------



## messymommy

I forgot all about the boobies! My nips are sore and sensitive and taking off the bra at night is both painful at first then a major relief. I have now offically vomited! We had alfredo pasta with shrimp & broccoli and garlic cheese bread and I was fine till my last couple bites and then I thought it would pass. About 5 minutes later I barfed :( Now feel hot and sick. I think I am just sick but with the first one I swore I had the flu, even told the nurse it was just the flu and agrued with her, LOL. I did get sick last cycle or the one before that though, just for a day so we will see. May test in the morning now that I am thinking. Hope Flo doesn't show Carly.


----------



## carlyjade86

Eeek! Gettin excited 4 u Messy! :D

My temp nose dived right on Q. AF will b here today. Merr. :(


----------



## Saradavies89

carlyjade86 said:


> Eeek! Gettin excited 4 u Messy! :D
> 
> My temp nose dived right on Q. AF will b here today. Merr. :(

gutted for u if it does, everything sounded very positive :hugs: to u xxx


----------



## Bean66

Sorry to hear that Carly :hugs: - Hope the witch doesn't show and your temp goes back up and if not hope you don't have to wait too long to ovulate again. 

I don't think I'm far behind you. BBs sore, nipples tender, and on\off AF cramping the only thing that is keeping me positive is my temperature hasn't dropped yet but I didn't sleep well last night so not sure I trust my temp.


----------



## carlyjade86

Thank Sara:hugs: its all over for me tho! Knew it wasn't this mth anyways. Cud feel it in my bones lol.
Always next cycle! Just hope I have a proper period this time!

Oh, almost forgot.... *H a P Py H a L L o W e e N* everyone!


----------



## carlyjade86

Aw thanks to u too Rach :hugs: - I'm alright. Didn't get my hopes up. And with the temp drop, atleast I won't be on tender hooks all day with the 'will it come, won't it come' - I KNOW its coming! 

If ur temps still up, that's a good sign!! FXd!!!


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Carly.

If she does show I hope it's a normal AF for you. If not have a chat with your doctor. It is probably nothing, some people just have light periods but no harm in having a chat.


----------



## carlyjade86

Yea I'll definitely be going if I'm not back to 'normal' this mth... Would like OH to go too. But being told something isn't right is scary as hell!! Better knowin tho I guess. I've had 3mths of 'regular' cycles now, so I know that when we were NTNP we were still :sex: around the right time... Something shouldve happened by now I'm sure! Thought I was takin it well but now I'm in work I just want to curl in a ball and feel sorry for myself. She hasn't even come yet mind and I'm already ready to cry! Not even cramping.


----------



## Bean66

Oh Carly, I wish I could give you a hug. :hugs: I am sure you are both fine. The chances are stacked against us, it can take a while. Have a chat with your doc because I think it will make you feel better. Your last AF could have been a one off. What were your previous AFs like? Try not to stress. And remember what you said to me, don't get down until she shows her ugly face. You're not out yet. And if she does show then take a deep breath, have some wine, eat some chocolate and we'll make a plan for next month. You'll get that BFP before xmas!

:hugs:


----------



## carlyjade86

Aw thanks Rach :hugs:
Before aug's AF, they weren't heavy but they did require a tampon at least and lasted about 3 days. And looked like AF. Which lately, they haven't. We'll see what this 1 is like. 

So, we've decided we are gettin a new Bullmastif puppy. Not going to buy just any1, so won't be rushin into it, but we are going to start lookin. 

Wine and chocolate are definitely on the agenda! Was going to start bk at the gym today after 2wks off and eatin like a pig... But sod it. I deserve to sulk! Lol. Might give it a break this mth too... With moving and everything. Suspend my FF account and try again dec, or Jan. We'll see tho. I say it now but whether I can physically do it is another story! Lol. 

Chart is lookin good for u tho Rach. Hope u've nailed it!!


----------



## Bean66

Great news about the puppy. Hope you find the perfect one.

Maybe a break will do you good. Keep bding regularly but try not to obsess. I know it's hard not too. Love sites like these for the support but the do feed my TTC obsession. I'm meant to be cleaning and tidying this morning and I've barely achieved anything.

Hope the rest of your day goes ok. I'm here if you need me.

:hugs:


----------



## carlyjade86

This site does definitely encourage craziness! Lol. Tom found out on was a member yestersay... I thought he'd go mad but he was good about it. I think he's just grateful that I haven't been chewin his ear off with it all because I've got u guys :hugs: 

Yea. We've just discussed it and he agrees a break would be good. He said he wants a baby with me more than anything but he wants it to 'just happen' - I explained that it didn't 'just happen' before but I'm ok to try that approach to it again. Before I started charting, I had an excuse for AF to come. "We didn't :sex: at the right time" - but now knowing we've :sex: at the right time, it makes AF even harder... Literally heartbreakin! 

So I want to forget my cycle, forget my fetile period, forget AF due date for a few mths, and just not have any expectations! Think I'll still have to come on here to check up on u guys tho :) 

Feelin a bit better now I've had that chat with him. Decided we'll have the puppy to keep us occupied. And the house. And christmas. And I'd really like to take the whole diet and exercise thing more seriously, rather than do 2 wks before ov, and then spend the 2 weeks after too scared to gym, and eatin for 2, just in case! Haha. 

This site is distracting. I'm in work with loads to do and hardly done a stroke. Oops. Lol.

Oh and Rach? Same goes :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks.

It's great that you are both communicating. I'm not religious but I do think things hapoen when they are meant to. You'll get your BFP when you least expect it.

Enjoy some fun time together in your new home with your son and puppy. And yes just regular not to crazy exercise is the way forward.

Right must finish cleaning!! :hugs:


----------



## 2012Hoping

Morning ladies... so we havent talked very much... and he knows im set in my ways because hes thinking this isnt the right time. This morning he sent me a text saying so you've kinda made up your mind hey?....well what am I supposed to do, i thought we planned this baby but apparently not. sooooooo yeah thats where i stand... happy monday lol


----------



## Bean66

Hoping I'm sorry. What did he expect could happen if you bd without birth control. He knew full well what he was doing. What does he expect you to do? If he didn't think this was the right time he should have thought before.

I'm sorry I'm not helping but I'm mad at him for you. Hopefully he is just having a panick and will calm down. Give him space or try to find out why he's changed his mind.

Wish I knew how I could help you more. Have you told any family yet? What do they say?

:hugs:


----------



## 2012Hoping

Ive told some close gf's and my sister... they are happy about everything!


----------



## Bean66

That's good. But what did they say about OH? Do they know him?


----------



## messymommy

Just wanted to update: Took a FRER with FMU and I am gutted as usual. BFN...just like all the rest. We're over a year now from the "talk" and trying and still nothing. It's been since July I had the HSG and got my tube open. Maybe it's closed up already and I'm just screwed. AF is due Wed. but she might as well just ruin me now. I hate it, I hate it I hate it. Sorry, throwing a bit of a fit.

Sorry you're out Carly. I thought we were both in! At least you get to get a puppy. I asked and got told NO within a milla-second, LOL. :(

Bean- your temp went up a bit, fingers crossed.

2012hoping- you may have already said and I forgot or missed it but are you guys married and how old are you both?


----------



## 2012Hoping

not married.... we've been together over 2 years.. Im 23, hes 29


And I think its safe to say I have a sticky bean so far!!!! 

I think hes more nervous because of what everyone will think... He has 4 kids with his ex.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111031-01329.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## 2012Hoping

kinda sad im still taking tests lol.... i just dont feel pregnant


----------



## carlyjade86

Right girls. 
This thread is not a very happy one today is it? 
I've decided to stop feeling sorry for myself! And look at it as 'the time isn't right' - pausing my FF and just gettin on with life as I did before! All this ttc stress has probably made my AF so messed up. Time to enjoy life and enjoy :sex: without thinkin 'is this the night??"

Hoping - ur oh is being a total shithead. He's makin the situation all about him and not giving u a second thought. Therefore, chuck up ur deuces (how gangsta am I?) And think "I'm better than that!" - I wouldn't give him the time of day now. If he wants to act like a pathetic little child - then let him. Don't u worry urself about it. YOUR PREGNANT and every single one of us on here would swap places with u in a heartbeat! He will grow a pair of balls eventually, but until then, enjoy the fact ur having a baby!!! And if he doesn't ever come round? There's nothing u can't do for that baby that u can't do by yourself. I did it on my own from 17 and my kid is the funniest, most clever, artistic, beautiful, welbehaved child I've ever met - and so what if I'm biased!! 

Messy, ur not out yet either so pleeeease don't give up hope until the witch comes!! If she comes at all!! 

My witch has come. Yet once again its hardly there at all. After 1 wipe I'm clear unless I dig about (gross) and my cervix is high, and stills feels quite big, where normally when af comes, its low and feels thin (diameter wise, if u get me) but - hpt so I'm defo out!! 

Anyways... Elliot has a halloween party this evening. Look at my master piece :)


----------



## 2012Hoping

dueces love it! and yes i know hes a shithead right now, he is home tonight so we will have a big longgg chat. Im set in my ways Im having this baby, Ive done it by myself before with my daughter when I was 18 I can do it by myself now! Hes not the kind to walk away from a child that is his though that i know of which is good.... so we'll see where the chat leads and go from there but im having a baby!!! its gunna be one damn cute baby!!!! its gunna be a little half and half :)


----------



## messymommy

Hoping- Have you asked the OH what he thought might happen if he didn't do anything to prevent getting your pregnant? I mean, he helped get you here. What's his malfunction? I would think if he's already got kids he wouldn't be freaking out so much this round. What a turd!


----------



## carlyjade86

Oops photo didn't attach


----------



## 2012Hoping

i think hes freaking out because of his kids right now, he always has them and isnt having much time with them because he works alot.


----------



## Bean66

Good post Carly.

Sorry the w(b)itch came but like your PMA - I am sure that when the time is right it'll happen. See what AF is like tomorrow, I always start light, then one day of medium, then a light/spotting day. Have nice relaxing bath and a glass of wine after the Halloween fun and get that photo on here!

Hoping - I think the others have said it all. He's a grown up and if he didn't want a baby he should have warn a bag. He can't exactly clam he doesn't know how baby making happens. And he shouldn't care more about what others think than about how you feel. Have a good chat and be honest with him. Good luck. I know this must be really hard.

How you feeling Messy? Stay positive, we aint out yet!


----------



## 2012Hoping

Thanks everyone for your love and support!!


----------



## carlyjade86

Haha thanks girls, hopings fella felt the wrath of my pmt!! 

Aww not being funny. Y isn't my photo uploading!! Arghh!! He looks awesome too, if I do say so myself!

I got wine, pizza, garlic bread, chocolate orange and bags of haribo! Feelin loads better. No point sulkin over what I can't change is it! Gonna pause FF asap.

Dnt make excuses for him Hoping. Lol. :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111031-00234.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bean66

He looks ace!

Enjoy a well deserved self-indulgent evening!


----------



## messymommy

Bean66 said:


> Good post Carly.
> 
> Sorry the w(b)itch came but like your PMA - I am sure that when the time is right it'll happen. See what AF is like tomorrow, I always start light, then one day of medium, then a light/spotting day. Have nice relaxing bath and a glass of wine after the Halloween fun and get that photo on here!
> 
> Hoping - I think the others have said it all. He's a grown up and if he didn't want a baby he should have warn a bag. He can't exactly clam he doesn't know how baby making happens. And he shouldn't care more about what others think than about how you feel. Have a good chat and be honest with him. Good luck. I know this must be really hard.
> 
> How you feeling Messy? Stay positive, we aint out yet!

I'm feeling okay this afternoon. Taking Gage trick or treating with a friend and her kids in about an hour. After I ate lunch I felt nausea for a minute but it passed this time. I'm still super thirsty, boobies hurt, nipples super sensitive, I'm super sensitive and weepy feeling, also irritable feeling, stuffy nose that won't clear out and tired but can't sleep when I try to nap.What do you got going on today for any symptoms bean?


----------



## messymommy

Carly- He looks amazing!! I love it!


----------



## Bean66

Mainly AF symptoms. Had them for a few days but getting worse.

Like you I have very sensitive and prickly nipples. Never had them like this before but only had 5 cycles since stopping BCP and they'll all been different so I don't know what my normal is. Still cramping on and off. Only other thing is I'm getting flushed easily. Went bright red in the face eating dinner, like if you're eating a hot chilli. 

Might try a FRER if my temp is still up tomorrow but I have a feeling it won't be. 

Have fun trick or treating!


----------



## messymommy

Hey girls! There's a contest on Facebook to win a membership to FF if you can dress up your pregnancy test or ovulation test sticks. I did a butterfly and a set of spiders/bugs. So far I got 6 votes on mine, don't think I'll win but it's cute! I didn't even know Fertility Friend had a facebook till about a week ago, LOL. If you get a chance to go look you have to click on the top of the wall to see "everyone-most recent" posts or you won't see any of the pictures. Hope you're all having a Happy Halloween!


----------



## Bean66

Oh Girls, 

I think I've missed ovulation. I think that +OPK (although this was the day after it says I ov'd) may have been my surge and we didn't bd. I'm so confused. I was so happy when my temp increased again this morning but it actually just changed my Ov day! I have now discarded the high temps at CD7,13,14 which were affected by alcohol, and put it back to advanced from research and it's changed back and says possible triphasic. 

I have been checking my CP/CM and no EWCM or SHOW. My nipples are still very sensitive and on/off cramping. Do any of you get these symptoms after ovulation?

Gonna be so upset if we've missed our chance. Why or why didn't we bd this weekend. Grrrrrrrrrr. :cry: :brat:


----------



## carlyjade86

Will reply in more depth once in work and have time to spare! But, my nipples were killers after Ov this mth. 1st time tho. Will have a chart stalk in a bit... Have u tested? Xx


----------



## Bean66

Thanks Carly. Tested with IC but BFN. Seems so obvious that I hadn't ov'd yet. I knew my chart didn't look right. I feel like I've let DH down. I'm so p***ed off with myself. Just want to curl up in a ball and cry. I have changed FF and it has moved my crosshairs back but I think with the positive OPK it's blooming obviuos that I only Ov'd 3 days ago. ARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHH!

How are you feeling today?


----------



## carlyjade86

Don't stress Rach! Its ur 1st mth BBT'in so unless really lucky, all anyone can be expected to do is learn from it. Please don't be down about it... Ur not out yet! I'd just write that chart off as a practice IF af comes. And if she doesn't?? :happydance: 
Is is a hard 1 to decifer tho... And it could be that u ov later or it could be triphasic! Its so hard to tell as I'm not very experienced... Guess we'll just have to wait and see. Sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

Thanks hun. I'm just so bummed because I feel I'll let DH down. He really wanted a baby for next summer. He didn't understand why I was doing this charting stuff and said it was just stressing me and now I've messed everything up because of it. ARRRGGHHH. And we have ages to wait. It'll probably be another 4 weeks before I even ovulate again.


----------



## carlyjade86

I'm ok. Just feel tired... So tired. Slept like a log last night tho! And my skin seems clearer already?? I think I just feel like the pressure is off!! I want a baby, I reeeeeally want a baby. But I don't want to have to work so hard for 1. I don't want the timed sex pressure, and I don't want the feeling of dispair if I missed such and such date. Not for a while anyways... I think this chartin was stressing me out a lot more than I anticipated. And was affecting my life to the extent I stopped being me and doing the things I like doing 'just incase' so I'm going to give the 'if it happens, it happens approach!' 

Got period pain terrible today... So eatin a chocolate orange to help :)


----------



## Bean66

carlyjade86 said:


> I'm ok. Just feel tired... So tired. Slept like a log last night tho! And my skin seems clearer already?? I think I just feel like the pressure is off!! I want a baby, I reeeeeally want a baby. But I don't want to have to work so hard for 1. I don't want the timed sex pressure, and I don't want the feeling of dispair if I missed such and such date. Not for a while anyways... I think this chartin was stressing me out a lot more than I anticipated. And was affecting my life to the extent I stopped being me and doing the things I like doing 'just incase' so I'm going to give the 'if it happens, it happens approach!'
> 
> Got period pain terrible today... So eatin a chocolate orange to help :)

I think this is a good plan. Glad you are feeling better with the idea of a more relaxed approach. Now we're missed summer hol's baby I think we'll take a more relaxed approach. I'll have a good chat with DH tonight. I'll always read that doc's don't think that charting/OPKs don't improve chances of conception. This is why. It causes stress and can lead to you actually fully missing ovulation.

Hate AF pains. Eat some chocolate, don't suppose you can drink wine at work! 

Right I'd best stop wallowing in self pity and do something.

Hope the AF pains ease.


----------



## carlyjade86

I'm with u there re: summer hols baby! Lol. 

I wanted to chart to check I was ovulating orginally, but that got a bit blurred by my craziness. Now I know that my body seems to be doing what its supposed to, that's a start. I figure my periods may go back to normal without the stress of it all too. 

Aw chin up Rach. Stranger things have happened! Stay positive. U'll have ur time, if not now, soon! X:hugs:


----------



## messymommy

Glad you're in a better mood today Carly. Sorry your chart is going crazy on you Bean. My temp is lower today so I imagine tomorrow will be AF and the full temp drop. I'm feeling better for the most part about the whole bummer this cycle. I'm sure I'm out. I ate a bunch of chocolate last night and my face is breaking out so AF is sure to arrive. On a positive note though, last night while out trick or treating with a girlfriend from church and our kids she said the women's conference through the church had 2 people back out so there's a free ticket if I'd still like to go! Heck yeah! Now I can go. The tickets were over $100 each and you still had to pay for hotel & food. We couldn't afford it but now I only will need about $70 total for hotel & my food so if the ticket is still there today it's mine :)


----------



## messymommy

I won a free 1 year membership to FF from entering my Halloween decorated HPTs! I'm so excited because there was no way I would have been able to justify paying for the service and i have only 1 day left from other people signing up from my chart page. Just in time I suppose! That's one up for me today!!


----------



## Bean66

Messy- it's seems to be a lucky time for you! Maybe you'll get that BFP. Fingersxed for you. Tried to find the pics of FB but couldn't. Just one with a mustash.


----------



## 2012Hoping

morning ladies..... ALL I HAVE TO SAY IS MEN CONFUSE ME!!!

he came home last night and acted like everything is fine... and just said so we're having a baby.... 

UHHHHHH were you not just putting up a fuss?


----------



## messymommy

Bean- If you go to the FF page on Facebook now you can click on the one with the witch on the very top. It's the winners & one of mine is in there. My spiders/bugs won :) My butterfly was not a winner. On the top of their page you have to click on the (everyone-most recent) in the blue bar to switch it to posts by everyone and you could see all the fun pictures. I'm so greatful I won, I never win anything! Also, I called and confirmed that I do have one of the two free tickets to the women's conference this weekend AND the school/bus garage is cooperating and Gage has a ride Friday to his friend's house (my friend's son) so I can go!!! Things are going great today! Makes me nervous, LOL!

Hoping-that's kinda how my husband turned the corner back in the spring this year. If you go back you can read about that story. Kayla told us she was pregnant and the DH had a mega meltdown! It's a long story so if you didn't see it, go back for it because it's a good one. I am glad your guy came around. (see page 27 of this thread. I was addressing Sara and that part tells the basic story)


----------



## carlyjade86

Haha well I got summit for u girls! Toms leaving me, for a few days, apparently. Said if he's going to go coz he won't hear from me askin him to come back. Well this is a turn around in events hey!! Honestly feel too tired to even care too... He said 'well u told me to get out of ur life" (well he did call me the C word...)


----------



## messymommy

Carly- What a mess! I'm so sorry girl :(


----------



## carlyjade86

Gosh. My life is just drama drama drama. No wonder I'm so tired! Don't be sorry Messy. He won't go... He's all talk. He just wants to see if I'll beg him. Which I won't, coz its not how I roll. Lol. Gonna wash the bedding again tho incase he doesn't come home and I'll get to enjoy clean beddin whilst starfishin! FX'd! Lol. 

Just need someone to take Elliot coz I don't have the patience for a million trillion questions atm.. :blush:

Congrats on ur good luck today Messy! :happydance:


----------



## Bean66

Oh Carly. What brought that on. C word is not nice. Love you starfish idea. I'd also drink wine in bed! 

What is with these men. They day we're the emotional ones!!

Hoping - so pleased to hear he's calmed down and ready to start a family. That's great.


----------



## carlyjade86

I'm not really sure to be honest... It started coz I told him I'd paid the money back into the joint account that I used when my bank card broke for my account. And he went off on one sayin I can't "sort my money out and keep my mitts out of the joint account" so I said "my card broke so its not nothing to do with sortin my money out - so u can wind ur neck in" and he lost it from there. Effin this and effing that. Then called me the C word so I said "if ur respect for me is that low u can call me that, then get out of my life. Don't know who u think u r" 

Then a hour or so later I got a txt sayin he wouldn't be coming home and is giving me a couple of days as he can't stand not knowin where he is. 1 min I want a baby, the next I want him out my life. Not pandering to his tantrums. If he wants to go, he can. :shrug: 

Its like havin a girlfriend.... 

How u feelin now Rach? Better I hope x


----------



## Bean66

Let him stew in peace. You're doing the right thing not pandering to him. He shouldn't be calling you names like that for no real reason. He's maybe taking his emotions of losing his dog on you but still, he needs to respect you. :hugs:

I'm ok thanks. Had coffee with a friend and her baby. Didn't talk to her about it though. Just very confused and disappointment but thinking maybe I did ovulate on cd19 but still in with a chance. Just gotta wait it out I suppose. If not AF in 3 days will do HPT and if negative just have to accept that I missed ovulation. It's all so frustrating isn't it?

You take care hun. :hugs:


----------



## Saradavies89

O god girls its all going, i was in the same boat sat night carly we had a major row cz i wanted to go hme early frm a party cz i had wrk in the morning n i was tierd, so i got called a effing bore since hes been with me we never go out our life is crap and all the rubbish tht cums out of ther mouths he dosent love me he dosent like me mum so i left and god did he come running bk after me dwn the street told him straight nt having it anymre if he ever says anythin like tht again it stays tht way n ther will b no forgiving. grrrrrr dnt lad do ya headin bloody mupets rnt they xxx


----------



## 2012Hoping

Hi ladies, how is everyone doing? Im beyond done with men lol. but thats alright. 

My guys keeps going back and forth and its bugging the poop outta me! last night he wanted to chat but didnt even come home till midnight and I was beyond sleeping. I even said to him if you want to chat come home at a decent time! 

But im sure you guys have heard enough of this.. lol

Anyone close to testing? I forgot to do the dishes last night walked into the kitchen this morning and just about gave everything in my stomach up! havent really been sick otherwise which is nice!


----------



## carlyjade86

Men truely are knobs. Haven't spoke to Tom. He came home but we ignored each other. Its draining!

Sorry u 2 girls r having men trouble too :hugs:

Yea, bean n messy! Have thou got any good news yet?

The witch has left me already. :shrug:


----------



## 2012Hoping

carlyjade86 said:


> Men truely are knobs. Haven't spoke to Tom. He came home but we ignored each other. Its draining!
> 
> Sorry u 2 girls r having men trouble too :hugs:
> 
> Yea, bean n messy! Have thou got any good news yet?
> 
> The witch has left me already. :shrug:

That witch didnt last very long!


----------



## messymommy

carlyjade86 said:


> Men truely are knobs. Haven't spoke to Tom. He came home but we ignored each other. Its draining!
> 
> Sorry u 2 girls r having men trouble too :hugs:
> 
> Yea, bean n messy! Have thou got any good news yet?
> 
> The witch has left me already. :shrug:

Nope, took a cheapy this morning since my temp hasn't started to really fall yet and it was another BFN.:shrug:


----------



## Bean66

Hey all, 

Sorry your men are being duffus's! Stupid men don't know how lucky they are.

Messy - Sorry BFN, Still got my fingers crossed for you though, you're not out yet.

Hoping - Does he not get that the baby's not a option now and he needs to man up and support you? You want me to come and beat him with a stick? Only joking I'm not a violent person.

Carly - That was a very short visit. You gonna see the doctor? I'm sure everything is ok though so don't worry. How are you feeling otherwise?

I've accepted that my cycle messed up again and I didn't actually ovulate until CD27 so completely and utterly missed that egg. Really want AF to hurry up BUT want a decent length LP. Means this cycle will be around 40days long! So frustrating. Last cycle was 28days the one before that 54 days. BUT at least I've ovulating and I wont be conned into missing that egg again. Not feeling so down now. Sent my DH an email of all the positives of not getting a BFP this month to make us feel better.


----------



## 2012Hoping

Bean66 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Sorry your men are being duffus's! Stupid men don't know how lucky they are.
> 
> Messy - Sorry BFN, Still got my fingers crossed for you though, you're not out yet.
> 
> Hoping - Does he not get that the baby's not a option now and he needs to man up and support you? You want me to come and beat him with a stick? Only joking I'm not a violent person.
> 
> Carly - That was a very short visit. You gonna see the doctor? I'm sure everything is ok though so don't worry. How are you feeling otherwise?
> 
> I've accepted that my cycle messed up again and I didn't actually ovulate until CD27 so completely and utterly missed that egg. Really want AF to hurry up BUT want a decent length LP. Means this cycle will be around 40days long! So frustrating. Last cycle was 28days the one before that 54 days. BUT at least I've ovulating and I wont be conned into missing that egg again. Not feeling so down now. Sent my DH an email of all the positives of not getting a BFP this month to make us feel better.

To be honest i dont think he really does get that its not an option.. cause u know the other option... but thats not an option


----------



## carlyjade86

Aw Rach, sorry u missed ur egg. But there's plenty of time!

I thought I was feeling ok til I let rip on a woman in B&Q!! I was given a £10 bonus bond today from work as I was 'recognised' by my co-workers for the support I give. So checked the bonusbond website and says accepted in B&Q so thought 'right. That Rose curtain pole from B&Q is mine!!" Well, the woman argued and argued that they didn't take them and I showed her the website and she said 'I've been here 19yrs and we do not take them" - I said "well, u better ring them and tell them then!!" She said "u can ring them if u want" - "excuse me, love (yes. I called her love) but I am the customer not the employee so I will not be ringing anybody apart from maybe ur manager!!" She said "so u don't want the pole then?" - "u don't even want me to tell u what u can do with that pole!!" - and I stormed out, over a tenna. And I still don't have my pole!! Gonna have to go bk in diguise 2moro... :blush: - seriously wanted to wrap it round her head tho. And then I ended up popping in Next and buyin Elliot a quilted jacket which cost me £20 anyways... N they don't take bonus bonds either!! Lol. 

Messy - ur not out yet!! 

Hoping - I know. This is my problem. My flo requires nothing other than a PL and that lasts all day as it only shows on TP really, rather than in my knickers. Gonna see if it gets better now I've breaking from charting and if not, I'll get to the dr.


----------



## Bean66

carlyjade86 said:


> Aw Rach, sorry u missed ur egg. But there's plenty of time!
> 
> I thought I was feeling ok til I let rip on a woman in B&Q!! I was given a £10 bonus bond today from work as I was 'recognised' by my co-workers for the support I give. So checked the bonusbond website and says accepted in B&Q so thought 'right. That Rose curtain pole from B&Q is mine!!" Well, the woman argued and argued that they didn't take them and I showed her the website and she said 'I've been here 19yrs and we do not take them" - I said "well, u better ring them and tell them then!!" She said "u can ring them if u want" - "excuse me, love (yes. I called her love) but I am the customer not the employee so I will not be ringing anybody apart from maybe ur manager!!" She said "so u don't want the pole then?" - "u don't even want me to tell u what u can do with that pole!!" - and I stormed out, over a tenna. And I still don't have my pole!! Gonna have to go bk in diguise 2moro... :blush: - seriously wanted to wrap it round her head tho. And then I ended up popping in Next and buyin Elliot a quilted jacket which cost me £20 anyways... N they don't take bonus bonds either!! Lol.
> 
> Messy - ur not out yet!!
> 
> Hoping - I know. This is my problem. My flo requires nothing other than a PL and that lasts all day as it only shows on TP really, rather than in my knickers. Gonna see if it gets better now I've breaking from charting and if not, I'll get to the dr.

Oh dear. I'm glad I wasn't her but then I hope I wouldn't be a moron like her! Hope you can get your pole tomorrow and nice one on the bonus. Good for you. Yeah I think a chill out is a good idea.

Hoping - You did say your were TTC not TTP. No offence but he has issues if he thinks that you can just have unprotected sex and not expect to get pregnant, then it's a simple of an abortion if he changes his mind. I know it can take a while for some but it also can take only once. He took responsibility by not wearing a condom and he can bloody well face the consequences, take some responsibility and support you. Sorry he's getting my wrath too. Good luck hun.


----------



## 2012Hoping

so i sent him a long message saying that all i want is his love and support and nothing else!! and he said your really gunna do this without looking at the bigger picture! 

WT* is that supposed to mean!


----------



## carlyjade86

He's a dickhead. Fact.
Sorry not very contructive, but he is.


----------



## carlyjade86

He's a dickhead. Fact.
Sorry not very contructive, but he is.


----------



## ashknowsbest

2012Hoping said:


> so i sent him a long message saying that all i want is his love and support and nothing else!! and he said your really gunna do this without looking at the bigger picture!
> 
> WT* is that supposed to mean!

So I've kinda been stalking this story of yours for a little bit and I just have some words of support for you.
First off - (I didn't read the whole story so I'm sorry if I have no all of the information) If you guys were trying then why is he so mad? He should accept it. I mean look at all of these ladies on here trying to get preggo and can't and you are and he can't even be happy about it.
Second off - You're going through a lot with pregnancy (emotions, the throwing up (if you're having any of that) so he should stop being a butthead  and just be there for you.
Third - if he loves you, which I'm sure he does, he needs to just relax and share his worries with you. I'm sure he is worried because all guys get worried when they're OH or DW are expecting but jesus!!! He should talk to you about his feelings! 

Anyways, he just annoying me and I'm not even you! 
I hope everything works for you and congratulations on your pregnancy!


----------



## Bean66

carlyjade86 said:


> He's a dickhead. Fact.
> Sorry not very contructive, but he is.

Say it how it is! I like it!

Ash - nicely put! You live up to your name.

Hoping - I really don't know what to say to you. At the moment he is not showing himself in good light and if you weren't pregnant I'd be tempted to say run a mile you deserve better but you are. Did he know you were TTC? He has 4 children already doesn't he? So it's not a responsibility issue. As Ash says I am sure he loves you so try and talk to him. Maybe plan a time in a few days and ask him to think about everything and be ready to talk then so you're not putting him on the spot. Good luck girl.


----------



## ashknowsbest

So, I'm loving this thread because I seem to have a lot of the same issues tracking O as a lot of you so I have a quick question.

I used OPK's this month and I got a positive yesterday morning, and then I took another at 8:30 at night and it came back negative. I did another one this morning at 9:15 and then another at 1:30 and they were both positive. Just wondering if this is normal? Oh and I'm also using preseed for the first time this cycle and I had my HSG about 1 week and a half ago.

And we've been BDing A LOT! Even before the I got the positive OPK we were doing :sex: every other day. I hope I caught the egg .... 

Fingers crossed for everyone and I'm definitely going to be checking this thread everyday ... I seem to be able to relate to most of you on here (except for the butthead OH's)


----------



## Bean66

ashknowsbest said:


> So, I'm loving this thread because I seem to have a lot of the same issues tracking O as a lot of you so I have a quick question.
> 
> I used OPK's this month and I got a positive yesterday morning, and then I took another at 8:30 at night and it came back negative. I did another one this morning at 9:15 and then another at 1:30 and they were both positive. Just wondering if this is normal? Oh and I'm also using preseed for the first time this cycle and I had my HSG about 1 week and a half ago.
> 
> And we've been BDing A LOT! Even before the I got the positive OPK we were doing :sex: every other day. I hope I caught the egg ....
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone and I'm definitely going to be checking this thread everyday ... I seem to be able to relate to most of you on here (except for the butthead OH's)

Hey - I just read your journal. Gonna be stalking you if you don't mind. You're having quite a journey. Hope visit with FS on the 7th goes well. I even more hope you get your BFP!

So OPKs - which ones are you using? IC's, digital etc?

The most likely explanation is your urine was too dilute in the evening so not enough Lh in you urine. Had you limited fluid and tried not to pee for 4 hours? Hard I know. They say once you get the first positive you can stop testing. SMEP is great. Unfortunately didn't work for me this month but that's because I missed ovulation. Do you check CP/CM. I find it really useful (ignore the fact that I failed miserably and missed ov - I blame FF).

I used conceive plus which is like preseed.

You bding tonight? Remember you may not ovulate until 48hours after your +OPK. You probably have but always worth the extra one.

I have a great DH too. Does make me appreciate him more.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Bean66 said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> So, I'm loving this thread because I seem to have a lot of the same issues tracking O as a lot of you so I have a quick question.
> 
> I used OPK's this month and I got a positive yesterday morning, and then I took another at 8:30 at night and it came back negative. I did another one this morning at 9:15 and then another at 1:30 and they were both positive. Just wondering if this is normal? Oh and I'm also using preseed for the first time this cycle and I had my HSG about 1 week and a half ago.
> 
> And we've been BDing A LOT! Even before the I got the positive OPK we were doing :sex: every other day. I hope I caught the egg ....
> 
> Fingers crossed for everyone and I'm definitely going to be checking this thread everyday ... I seem to be able to relate to most of you on here (except for the butthead OH's)
> 
> Hey - I just read your journal. Gonna be stalking you if you don't mind. You're having quite a journey. Hope visit with FS on the 7th goes well. I even more hope you get your BFP!
> 
> So OPKs - which ones are you using? IC's, digital etc?
> 
> The most likely explanation is your urine was too dilute in the evening so not enough Lh in you urine. Had you limited fluid and tried not to pee for 4 hours? Hard I know. They say once you get the first positive you can stop testing. SMEP is great. Unfortunately didn't work for me this month but that's because I missed ovulation. Do you check CP/CM. I find it really useful (ignore the fact that I failed miserably and missed ov - I blame FF).
> 
> I used conceive plus which is like preseed.
> 
> You bding tonight? Remember you may not ovulate until 48hours after your +OPK. You probably have but always worth the extra one.
> 
> I have a great DH too. Does make me appreciate him more.Click to expand...


The more stalkers the better!! :haha: More adivce! 

I'm pretty sure I'm using IC's, they're definitely not digital. I get them from CVS and I'm going to attach a picture at the bottom of this for you to check out if you want. They're all there for the past 8 days except the ones from today ... I didn't take a picture of those ones. Oh and the ones I did this morning were both pos ... so that's weird.

Uhm, I'm trying to learn to check my CM but I'm finding it quite difficult because I can't really tell which one I'm actually having sometimes ... weird I know.
For example, today I'm having very watery CM and it's a tiny bit whitish in color. (TMI sorry) And a few days ago before my pos OPK I was having like lotion/creamy like CM.

Yeah we're going to BD tonight. I told him until I get a neg OPK we're going to keep on BDing .. and of course he's fine with that! :haha:

Happy to hear that you have a great DH. It really does make the whole process of TTC easier for us. If I didn't have his support I would go crazy. He listens to all of my crazy rants about OPK's and CM. Lol! (Even though I'm sure he doesn't want to sometimes)

How long have you been TTC if you don't mind me asking? And have you been diagnosed with anything or just unexplained?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oops I forgot to attach the photo so here it is.
=D 


Oh and I forgot to say which's CD they were so from top to bottom it goes

CD9
CD10
CD11
CD12
CD13
CD14
CD15
CD16

And I did two today which is CD17 and they were both positive.


----------



## Bean66

Yep yesterdays was definitely a positive! Yeah they are IC's. If you are doing SMEP, bd for 3 days from and inc day of first OPK then have a day off and then bd one more time for good luck. Then bd for fun!

I haven't been diagnosed with anything. I was on the pill for 12 years! I stopped in March but my cycles don't seem to know what to do with themselves. Only been TTC since July but only had 2 cycles and this one since then. All explained in my journal if you want more info. I spoke to a doctor (GP/Family practitioner) today, casual chat not formal. She doesn't think the pill caused my problems but maybe masked them. She said to try for another 3 months then if nothing maybe have a chat with my GP to get the ball rolling for tests.

You're CM descriptions sound good. I'll send you a link of how to interpret. Basically watery/egg white around ov and creamy before and sometimes after.


----------



## messymommy

Looks good Ash. If you've been going along BDing every other day then you should be golden.

Hoping- I'm not trying to be mean or anything but either your OH has his head up his but or he didn't know you were TTC. I also wonder as I read all the back and forth the two of you have been having and it makes me ask why if he's already got 4 kids with someone else perhaps he thought that was plenty to support. Maybe he's worried about money.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Bean66 said:


> Yep yesterdays was definitely a positive! Yeah they are IC's. If you are doing SMEP, bd for 3 days from and inc day of first OPK then have a day off and then bd one more time for good luck. Then bd for fun!
> 
> I haven't been diagnosed with anything. I was on the pill for 12 years! I stopped in March but my cycles don't seem to know what to do with themselves. Only been TTC since July but only had 2 cycles and this one since then. All explained in my journal if you want more info. I spoke to a doctor (GP/Family practitioner) today, casual chat not formal. She doesn't think the pill caused my problems but maybe masked them. She said to try for another 3 months then if nothing maybe have a chat with my GP to get the ball rolling for tests.
> 
> You're CM descriptions sound good. I'll send you a link of how to interpret. Basically watery/egg white around ov and creamy before and sometimes after.

Looking forward to that link. I also have one more question ... Sorry!! You just seem to have so much knowledge on all of this! 

Last night when me and OH were BDing it kinda hurt ... like I'm assuming he was hitting my cervix and that normally doesn't happen .... When your Oing is your cervix lower than normal or higher? Sorry for the TMI! 

FX'd for your BFP soon! And hopefully no testing needs to be done! 
:hug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

messymommy said:


> Looks good Ash. If you've been going along BDing every other day then you should be golden.
> 
> Hoping- I'm not trying to be mean or anything but either your OH has his head up his but or he didn't know you were TTC. I also wonder as I read all the back and forth the two of you have been having and it makes me ask why if he's already got 4 kids with someone else perhaps he thought that was plenty to support. Maybe he's worried about money.


Me and OH have been Oing so much lately .. I'm exhausted! :haha: Every other day from CD8 to my pos OPK. Since I got my first pos OPK yesterday we did it last night and we'll be doing it the next 4 days! Oh and we're using Preseed and I had an HSG about a week and a half ago and both tubes were open. 

I'm hoping that it may have cleared out any mucus that may have been in the way and I'll get that BFP! 

FX'd! 

Lots of baby :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Bean66

ashknowsbest said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Yep yesterdays was definitely a positive! Yeah they are IC's. If you are doing SMEP, bd for 3 days from and inc day of first OPK then have a day off and then bd one more time for good luck. Then bd for fun!
> 
> I haven't been diagnosed with anything. I was on the pill for 12 years! I stopped in March but my cycles don't seem to know what to do with themselves. Only been TTC since July but only had 2 cycles and this one since then. All explained in my journal if you want more info. I spoke to a doctor (GP/Family practitioner) today, casual chat not formal. She doesn't think the pill caused my problems but maybe masked them. She said to try for another 3 months then if nothing maybe have a chat with my GP to get the ball rolling for tests.
> 
> You're CM descriptions sound good. I'll send you a link of how to interpret. Basically watery/egg white around ov and creamy before and sometimes after.
> 
> Looking forward to that link. I also have one more question ... Sorry!! You just seem to have so much knowledge on all of this!
> 
> Last night when me and OH were BDing it kinda hurt ... like I'm assuming he was hitting my cervix and that normally doesn't happen .... When your Oing is your cervix lower than normal or higher? Sorry for the TMI!
> 
> FX'd for your BFP soon! And hopefully no testing needs to be done!
> :hug:Click to expand...

Your cervix should be soft, high, open and wet - SHOW. If it's low you have probably ovulated. Bding can be painful if your cervix is low or it could be that it's a little 'bruised' from all the bding. I'd say bd tonight, tomorrow if you want to then have a night off. If you check you cervix and it's closed and low then you can be pretty sure you ovulated. The majority ovulate 36hours after the first positive OPK. The site peeonastick.com is good for info on OPKs. I'll find and send you the CM one later or tomorrow morning.

Have fun!


----------



## Bean66

Can't find the exact website I was looking for but

This one looks good.

Also check out Amanda Bears website and if you don't mind TMI and not squeamish then check out My Beautiful Cervix for pictures!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Bean66 said:


> Can't find the exact website I was looking for but
> 
> This one looks good.
> 
> Also check out Amanda Bears website and if you don't mind TMI and not squeamish then check out My Beautiful Cervix for pictures!

Thanks! 
I checked out that my beautiful cervix with my OH :O website and we both found it fascinating!


----------



## messymommy

Good morning all. Not such a good morning for me though :( I think AF is here. I had some spotting pink on the tissue this morning already. Going to see if this picks up though as my temps are still above the coverline on FF. If this is the true AF then I'm going to do some serious dieting and try to get at least 5 pounds off this next month. None of my winter clothes fit from last year. Skin tight is not a good look on me!


----------



## Bean66

Sorry to hear that Messy. Hope it's just implantation spotting. I can't see you chart. Have your temps fallen at all?


----------



## messymommy

Bean66 said:


> Sorry to hear that Messy. Hope it's just implantation spotting. I can't see you chart. Have your temps fallen at all?

They fell slightly. Why can't you see it? I have a big FF ticker that's supposed to link to my chart. Did it disappear on me?


----------



## 2012Hoping

put on jeans this morning the "fat jeans" and i have to unbutton them :(


----------



## Bean66

Hoping - you got a bump? How are things going?

Messy - sorry, I'm being stupid. Didn't realise the ticker linked to FF chart!


----------



## carlyjade86

Messy - hope AF doesn't come for u. 

I guess it was lucky that mine did come. Tom is leaving and I'm too stubborn to tell him not to. So guess I reeeeeally need to shift some of this weight if I'm back on the shelf or it may just collapse!! 
What the hell am I gonna do?? We r moving in less than 2 weeks, or supposed to be. I'm spinning out here... :/

How is everyone else? Better I hope!! X


----------



## Bean66

Oh Carly what a mess. What happened? Has he said he's leaving or you just having a break? Maybe the stress has got to him too?

Do you want him to stay? How do you feel about it? Massive :hugs:


----------



## 2012Hoping

things are horrible... completely horrible... and i little bump i guess


----------



## carlyjade86

That he's leaving. Becoz I tell him to all the time (which I do when we row to be fair) but I just said so what if I do? Every1 says stupid stuff wen they row! If I'd really wanted him to go I'd throw his stuff from the bedroom window or summit... So yesterday I was ready to make up. But after he'd ignored me all day long. Ate tea that I had made especially without sayin a word, and then sat playin on his phone before going to bed, the anger in me is just too strong now to even try and make up - especially as HE was the one who started shouting and swearing at me for nothing! 
So he's said that he's leaving and if I can't swallow my pride and ask him to stay face to face than over text then he's going. So I guess he's going. I think a bit of me is testin the boundaries a little bit... Another bit of me is dying inside... And another bit is scared to death... And another bit is thinking maybe its the right thing and I deserve better? But IS there better? Y should I pander to his insecurities when I haven't actually done anything? If he wants to leave he can I guess... But there's gonna be a foot thru his TV before he got chance to take it.


----------



## Bean66

It sounds like he should be apologising to you. The thing you have to ask yourself is is thus the person I want to spend the rest of my life with and want a child with?

Does he make you happy? Don't stay with him because you are worried you won't find better. You are young and you will. 

Have a good think but try and calmly talk to him.

Good luck. Thinking of you. :hugs:

And you too Hoping :hugs:


----------



## carlyjade86

I just don't know anymore. We just seem to row a lot lately. I know I'm not easy to live with. Going thru so much with FOB when I was younger has made me hard work... I know I got issues. He knows I got issues! I'm guarded, I'm stubborn and I'm firey! I get so scared of letting myself be a mug like I was before that I go to the other extreme I think. 
I can't see myself with anyone else... But is that the same thing as seeing me with him? I don't know... Balls in his court anyways. Its out of my hands! 
Thanks Rach :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

That pic of Elliot is so cute!

Whats FOB? I think every couple goes through a rough patch and it can get through hopefully you'll be able to communicate better and have a stronger relationship. You have both had a very emotional month and have a lot of stress with the house and everything. I think maybe you are both letting that stress out on each other. The ball's only in his court if you let it be. You can always meet half way, but don't let him make you feel that you have done something wrong. You haven't.

As i've said before I think things always work out how they should. I'm here if you need me. :hugs:


----------



## carlyjade86

Isn't it just? He really was the cutest baby... I know all mothers think that, but he really was. Lol. He must've been just over 1 on that pic. :hugs: I miss baby Elliot. Kids really do grow up too fast!! 

FOB is father of baby.

Yea ur right. I do need to swallow some of this pride and make things right... To be fair it normally is him who waves the white flag. Maybe I shud for once. I guess we both are feeling the stress of everything... When did u get so smart Rachel??? Lol :hugs: star u r xx


----------



## messymommy

I think you should tell him how you feel. Swallowing your pride isn't that bad. He should also know how his words hurt you and maybe setting the tone yourself will allow him to also say he's sorry for his actions and you guys can come up with a way to work things out.


----------



## 2012Hoping

we are sitting and chatting tonight. im nervous after the convo we had this morning and argued.


----------



## Bean66

Sorry message as I'm out.

Good luck hoping! Be honest!

Carly - I'm not that smart, it's just easier from the outside. Good luck.X


----------



## ashknowsbest

This is kinda random but I'm still excited about it. So I havent been charting my temp, just keeping a record of it on my phone but I finally got a FF account and charted it and even though I only had like .. maybe a week of temps I like the way the chart looks and I'm looking forward to doing it all of the time!


----------



## Bean66

Hey Ash. That's great. Link your chart to your sig so we can have a look!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Bean66 said:


> Hey Ash. That's great. Link your chart to your sig so we can have a look!

How do you do that? Haha I'm so new to this!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?interface=0

Here's the link :)


----------



## 2012Hoping

so my predictor says its a boy and i honestly think that because, i dont feel any different!!! my face is so clear!!! im not sick one bit, my boobs are larger but dont hurt to had. just bloated!!! ill take a pic later of the bump


----------



## Bean66

ashknowsbest said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ash. That's great. Link your chart to your sig so we can have a look!
> 
> How do you do that? Haha I'm so new to this!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php?interface=0
> 
> Here's the link :)Click to expand...

On FF if you go to your chart, click on sharing, then get code, copy the link for bb boards and paste in your sig on here. Left hand side of CP page.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks bean! :)


----------



## messymommy

Ash, looks like you got on there just in time. With the rise in your temp I'd say in a few more days it will throw on crosshairs for O and a coverline!


----------



## ashknowsbest

messymommy said:


> Ash, looks like you got on there just in time. With the rise in your temp I'd say in a few more days it will throw on crosshairs for O and a coverline!

What do the crosshairs and coverline show you? Sorry I'm new at this!


----------



## Bean66

Yep agree with Messy! I'd say you ovulated Cd18, though maybe
Cd19. Had to say for definite without more temps. That's a good spike.

Really hope you caught that egg!!

Hoping - great the pregnancy is going well even if everything else is going crazy. Hope the talk goes well tonight.


----------



## Bean66

ashknowsbest said:


> messymommy said:
> 
> 
> Ash, looks like you got on there just in time. With the rise in your temp I'd say in a few more days it will throw on crosshairs for O and a coverline!
> 
> What do the crosshairs and coverline show you? Sorry I'm new at this!Click to expand...

Cross hairs show you your ovulation day. Coverline is a guidance for pre Ov post Ov temps. It's not physiological but gives a clear separation between pre/post Ov.

Copied from FF-
My temperature has dipped below the coverline during the luteal phase. Does this mean I didn't really ovulate? Could I still be pregnant?

The coverline carries no physiological meaning. It is just a visual tool to help you see your ovulation pattern. Whether or not your temperature rises or falls below this line does not necessarily indicate anything significant. Individual temperatures can fluctuate at any time of the cycle, for both hormonal or non-hormonal reasons. A single dropped temperature usually doesn't mean much. You want to look at "the big picture" and see a pattern of temperatures over time. As long as you can see a biphasic pattern and a trend towards elevated temperatures after ovulation, there is no need to worry about a single dropped temperature or two.

If, however, you have so many lower temperatures that you can no longer see a biphasic pattern on your chart, (and you are taking your temperature accurately) this could mean that you did not yet ovulate and should consider yourself potentially fertile so you don't miss an opportunity to conceive.


----------



## angelria

Hoping not to be a downer if you are excited about having a boy, but (LOL) my face broke out bad when I was prego with my son. I am talking zits that were like knots and they hurt so bad. I haven't had breakouts like that until this week since being pregnant and I am due to test on Monday. Fingers crossed. I was also sick! So far I am 9 DPO and I have sensative nipples and the break outs and that is it. I am trying to have some will power and not test until Monday. I usually start testing on 8 DPO so I am pretty proud of myself for waiting.


----------



## messymommy

Hoping- I was also covered in zits with my pregnancy with my son. I don't think any of those things for it's a boy if...or a girl if... work. I think you need to just relax and enjoy being pregnant. We'd all love to be in your shoes. Perhaps you could go in the pregnancy part of Bump and compare symptoms there with other pregnant people.


----------



## Bean66

Carly - how you feeling today? 

Messy - how are you? Really sorry the witch got you. :hugs: Are you planning anything different for next month?

Angelria - fingers crossed for you. Hope you're will power lasts and you get a BFP on Monday.


----------



## carlyjade86

Hey Rach. I'm ok... Me and Tom had a little chat, and a little cuddle. I think we'll be ok.... We just need to get thru this stressful patch and I'm sure we'll be fine. I need to stop lashing out with my tongue coz I have got a spiteful mouth on me at times. :shrug: 
We'll get in the new house which will help... And with not TTC that will be less stressful and we can maybe start enjoyin ourselves more, than just bein totally :sex: out after fertility week that we hardly :sex: for fun anymore. That's not good for a relationship I'm sure... It puts negative tension where there isn't any need for it! So yes, I think we'll make it thru :) 

My mother on the other hand... Phoned her upset and then find out she told my sister, who I don't get on with, who thinks her relationship is so perfect becoz she can do and say what she likes to her "yes man" fiance as he hasn't got any balls to say anything back to her. Not happy and told her so - and she started swearin at me too!! No wonder her and Tom don't get on well... They r the same person. Niether can be told they are wrong without losing their heads... 

That's enough moaning from me tho! I'm boring myself. :yawn: lol. 
How are u Rach? 

Messy - sorry AF got u. :( hope ur not takin it too badly... :hugs: 

Hoping - haven't read all the way back coz my phones too slow, but in regards to what the others are sayin, my skin was DISGUSTING when I got pregnant with Elliot. Face, chest, back... Covered in spots! Gross!! My skins never gone back as it was either. Its super sensitive on my back and chest and face... Nightmare! Had never had a spot beforei got pregnant! Was hoping gettin pregnant again might kick my body back to how it was. Lol.

Ang - weldone on the will power!! Not long to go now! Hope u get ur BFP!!


----------



## Saradavies89

God well since i havent been on here soooooo much has gne on i think i have caught up on stuff,.

Carly:- am glad u have sorted things out, i think im quiet like u and never wants to be the one tht gives in but sometimes it just needs to be done but am happy ur getting things back on track, and hopefully without all the stress of everything ya never no ur luck may be in.

Messy :- sorry to hear tht W(B)ITCH got to u agen ull do it soon i no u will :D 

Ash :- hello im new to all this aswell and its great being on here and hearing other peoples stories and knowing you have support of the girls, nt tht i get on here tht much in the evening but i try to keep up with everyone.

Hoping :- dont actually no if i have ever said congrats to u but big hugs aswell for what u going through with ur MUPPET OH lol gd luck to u and let us no how the chat goes.

Well i let my rabbit out today for the first time in a few days and god its a little bugga chasin it rwnd the house bloddy stressin me out makes me fink how will i cope with a child...... am sure ill manage though wen it does come :D 

Well gd luck everyone fingers crossed speak soon xxxxx


----------



## angelria

Well I caved today when I got out of school and took a store brand digital test. BFN :( I really wasn't expecting a positive. I took a store brand digital one and I know they are not as sensative. I will wait now until Monday and see what happens.


----------



## 2012Hoping

morning ladies, 

the chat went well. He is still not sure if its a good idea but i have talked to him about many things (some things i decided as a young person, when wasnt ready), and he understands now some things... if that makes sense. 
We have tonight by ourselves because my babe is going for a sleepover, so we will talk more tonight but the talks are going well so far.

Oh and with my daughter my face broke out so baddd!!!! this one not a zit in site!!!!!


----------



## Saradavies89

glad to hear it hoping im sure he will come rwnd maybe it all didnt seem real wen u was talkin about TTC, and now well obv it very real lol xxx


----------



## 2012Hoping

veryyy real forgot to take a pic of my wee bump even he said im starting to show already...


----------



## Saradavies89

wack one up missy b nice to c xxx


----------



## 2012Hoping

not the best im at work and sitting down ill take another later tonight...
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111104-01341.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Saradavies89

aww look it sooooo cute i cnt wait till thts me xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Hoping - I'm so happy to hear that things are getting better with your OH and yourself! Keep up the good talks and your bump looks cute too!


----------



## 2012Hoping

just making sure!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111104-01342.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 0


----------



## angelria

So I decided to take one more test this morning with FMU and it must have been a dud because it didn't work and I only got an error reading. It was a digi one. I guess I will try and wait until Monday (13 DPO) and test again. Fingers crossed that I am not out yet.


----------



## Bean66

Cute bump hoping.

Sorry about the BFN Angelria - You're not out yet. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Carly - I am soooo pleased you had a good chat. Think it all just got a little bit too much for you both. How are things now? Hope you are enjoying a nice weekend together.

Messy - how are you?

Sara - Where in your cycle are you? How's the rabbit? I'm sure you're cope fine with a child.

Ash - Hope the blood tests were ok. Good luck Monday.

AS for me - not mush to report. 13 years today since DH and I got together. Can't believe it! But we're spending it apart :cry: My fault as I'm on a course all weekend so he's seeing friends he hasn't seen in ages. We're going out for dinner next weekend and will prob go out tomorrow night when my course finishes.

Hope you are all having a nice weekend. Right time for a glass of wine I think!


----------



## carlyjade86

Hoping - cute bump. Can't believe u got 1 already! Madness... 

Ang - defo sounds like a dud! FX'd for Monday! 

Rach - we are ok I guess... He's still a miserable sod tho! I've had a headache behind my eye for last 2 days and now have a coldsore on my bottome lip :( been down the new house last 2 days helping out - Toms not happy (shock) he reckons it should all be on track and I shouldn't have to do anything. I don't mind tho. I like gettin involved! :) gonna have a Dominos pizza now... Soooo excited!! Lol. 
* HaPPy AnniVeRsaRy * Rach! Sorry u have to spend it apart but I'm sure u can make up for it xx


----------



## Saradavies89

hiya tbh i aint got a clue, from my workings out i should ovulate on the 6th or 7th jus have to wait n c n tht should b either cd13 or 14 i think nt tht sure im n tht quick at getting things lol. an the rabbits ok still a naughty little bugga its a house rabbit so i jus constanly chase it rwnd or shout at it fr chewing things or weein on ppl haha makes me giggle tho, poor thing is exsperiancing its first bonfire night tonight but seems to be coping :) xxxx


----------



## Bean66

Cute house rabbit. Glad it's surviving bonfire night. I have two very jumpy cats. Good luck catching that egg.

Carly - thanks. Tom will cheer up, give him time. Think you'll both feel loads better once you've settled into the new place. Enjoy your Pizza.


----------



## carlyjade86

Aww Sara I used to have a French Lop called Chico that was a house rabbit! He was litter trained and he used to sleep in a basket. Was a bugga for chewin thru the phoneline tho. I used to wrap him in a blanket and he'd lie there and be nursed like a baby. He was lush... Aw maybe I shud get a rabbit, not a puppy!! I can see Thomas lovin that idea... Naaaat :haha:


----------



## ashknowsbest

Bean66 said:


> Cute bump hoping.
> 
> Sorry about the BFN Angelria - You're not out yet. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> Carly - I am soooo pleased you had a good chat. Think it all just got a little bit too much for you both. How are things now? Hope you are enjoying a nice weekend together.
> 
> Messy - how are you?
> 
> Sara - Where in your cycle are you? How's the rabbit? I'm sure you're cope fine with a child.
> 
> Ash - Hope the blood tests were ok. Good luck Monday.
> 
> AS for me - not mush to report. 13 years today since DH and I got together. Can't believe it! But we're spending it apart :cry: My fault as I'm on a course all weekend so he's seeing friends he hasn't seen in ages. We're going out for dinner next weekend and will prob go out tomorrow night when my course finishes.
> 
> Hope you are all having a nice weekend. Right time for a glass of wine I think!

Hey Bean, haven't gotten the results back yet, I'm sure I will be getting them on Monday when I go in for the meeting with my FS.

Happy anniversary! So sorry that you're spending it apart but I'm sure he can make it up to you next weekend :hugs:


----------



## Saradavies89

Haha my OH is allergic to most animals lol so the rabbit has to be kept away from him the big bore, I tried to litter train him but it didn't wrk he wasn't havin none of it he jus poos wer he wants awww happy aniversary bean I'm sorta in the same boat me n OH have been together 2yrs tomz n I'm in wrk all day n he decided to go out tonight cz his mates bk frm travling rwnd oz so thy have gne on a big lads night out, but we was gunna celebrate it tonight obv cz I'm in wrk 2mz but nahhhhh lads nte out swnded a better idea to him "NOB" is the wrd tht springs to mind rite nw xxx


----------



## angelria

So I have been having been having low back pain especially on the left side. I usually get this right before AF shows and I am praying that is not what it is. Have any of you had low back pain and still been pregnant?


----------



## 2012Hoping

I had some mild lower back pain. but i mostly just noticed my nipples were raw and sticking out more... 

OH and I are still going back and forth to eachother. Hes worried we are just rushing things and he wants to enjoy this together... but he said ultimately its my choice and he'll be there no matter what. Just scared cause my daughters dad said the same but they are completely different men. Just worried he will resent me ya know.


----------



## Saradavies89

everything has gne quiet on here any news anyone? xxx


----------



## 2012Hoping

I got 3+ on a digital lol.... which means im over 5 weeks....


----------



## Bean66

I'm just waiting it out. Only cd4. Got ages to wait. Think we've decided to have a chilled month after last months stress. Just gonna bd every other day and not worry about OPKs. I am going to chart though so I have some proof to show the doctors if my LP is short in the next 2 cycles. 

How are you and everyone else?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Saradavies89 said:


> everything has gne quiet on here any news anyone? xxx

I've been SS .... :blush: terrible, but I can't help it! 

I'm having cramps today and AF isn't due for 6 days, my temp is still up. I'm hoping maybe implantation cramps because they say that implantation can happen from days 8-10 ... I'm sure it can happen before, since everyone is different. It's also a different cramping, it's kinda of like a pressure and pulling sensation and I've been very dizzy all day ... who knows! :wacko:

SS drives me crazy. 

How are you doing ?


----------



## carlyjade86

Hey girls! 
Well my chilled mth is going a bit too chilled :sex: wise... Think its been once since AF showed. Lol. We r both super stressed about moving tho, and OH is working 13hr days, and I'm finishing work and havin to juggle myself between mother, wifey, decorator, removal man... Even had a nice juicy coldsore and a 3day migrain to compliment my stress! We have to be out of our rented house completely by 22nd and our house has looooads to do, and our new boiler is playin funny buggars! I'm about to melt down!! Least I don't have to anxiously wait for AF this mth coz the way its going, there's no chance there will be any SME going on. 
Night out with the girls on Saturday tho! Appauling timing, and OH is shootin me daggers everytime I mention it. But its to wet my mates babies heads, so I gotta go! And I neeeeeeed a night out too! 

AFM - we have 2 new additions that will be part of the family as of the 18.12.11! 2 (not so little) Dogue de Bordeaux X Bullmastiff puppies!!! :happydance: Names are currently in dicussion... OH likes Denzel and Amber. I like Fred and Ginger or Samson and Delilah. Anyone got any suggestions? The Girl in the gingery 1 on the left, the boy is the right. Only a week old there - eyes not even open and look at the size!!! 2 pups in a dog that normally births litters of 8-9. Biiiig dogs...
 



Attached Files:







Newport-20111106-00180.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Saradavies89

awww how cute r they carly am likin samson and ginger, ive got a girls night out on sat too my OH aint to happy tho he dosnt like me goin out lol but sod um he went out last week.
I've been doing OPKs and still nt rly had a positive i had a slight tiny line on the 8th but tht was it all the other have now been negative ive only got a few left im going to do them n then give up on um. Feel like im wasting my money tbh and maybe get into the mode tht the rest of u are and not take it so seriously, i know its only been my first month in trying but im becoming obsessed with it i think. Tbh we BD mostly every night so i dnt rly need to be doing OPKs but ya just like to know thy you have done it at the right time dont u. I dont rly know if its right its been 15day since the witch last left, just have to wait n c i suppose *sighs* i hate waiting around xxx


----------



## Bean66

They are so cute. I like all those names so I'm not help. I think my favourites are Fred or Denzel and Ginger. They are going to be massive. 

You'll get there with the house. It's going to be so amazing once you move in. 
Enjoy your girls night out. We all deserve them.

Sara - Sorry you're still waiting. What day did you start using OPKs? If you are regular bders I wouldn't bother with OPKs they are not meant to increase your chances any more than bding every other day. And can be expensive and stressful.

Ash - Fingers crossed.

Hoping - Hope your OH has come around.

Messy - How are you?

AFM - Just waiting........ otherwise good. Feeling positive not that this is my month but just trying to be proactive with sorting my cycles out.


----------



## 2012Hoping

Bean- nope OH hasnt come around and I think hes more ignoring that fact that i actually am pregnant. We havent talked much about it in the last week. I dont wanna start talking about it because it makes me upset. 

Carly-they are so cute and i like samson and ginger, so cute they are gunna be completely massive.... so is the poop lol

Sara- I know what you mean about OH not liking you going out mine is the same but hes allowed to do whatever he wants lol... Oh well you win some you lose some but have fun!!!!!

AFM- movie night tomorrow night with OH and maybe we'll finally sit down and have a chat. He has said that hes not going anywhere no matter what and he is here for support. Which he is I can tell but he says the decision is mine, but when I tell him my decision he freaks out. So its one of those your not happy with the situation till its the one he chooses. So im stuck in a hard situation. blllaaahhhhhhh. Its hard to focus at work because im thinking about it all the time, thank god its a holiday tomorrow.


----------



## 2012Hoping

6 weeks today ladies!!! and had another digital to use to for fun..... put literally 3 drops of urine on the stick..... vowla pregnant 3+..... i was in shock still lol


----------



## Saradavies89

god hoping are u bloody rich there not cheap lol. Yeh think i will jus give up using the OPKs ive got one more left so ill do tht one tomoz but still got a neg, i started um about a week after the last day of my period, i fort i wud of ovulated by now tbh ive had little pains n stuff so god knws OH has said maybe ther broke lol but i dnt think every pack ive bought cud be broke im jus gunna give uo on um and jus carry on BDing like we do :) xxxx


----------



## Saradavies89

hey girls still not had a positive OPK and im its been 16days since my last period so god knows but me n OH wer bding before and it hurt slightly like he was hitting something can anyone explain? xxx


----------



## Bean66

Sometimes it can hurt if he's hitting you cervix. But that usually means it's low which it isn't usually need ovulation. How long is your cycle usually?


----------



## Saradavies89

Dont no my proper cycle cz its my first month off my pill xxx


----------



## Bean66

In which case you may have a long wait. Sorry. My first cycle was 58days! Probably best not wasting the OPKs. Do you check CM/CP? IF so when you start to get fertile mucus and your cervix is getting higher you can start using them then. Most ladies usually get EWCM or watery mucus at least a day (I have about 4 days) before +OPK. Not everyone though.

Good luck.


----------



## Saradavies89

k thanks think im gunna give up on them anyway, me and OH BD most nights so just going to carry on as we r and hope for the best xxx


----------



## Bean66

Sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## ashknowsbest

So I caved this morning and took a test. It was negative, it was a first response digital. I'm a little bummed about it but I'm trying not to get upset as I am only 9 DPO and most people don't even get their bfp's until about 12 + DPO....

And I'm not out until the witch gets here, and my temps are still up so ... we'll see.


----------



## Bean66

Exactly as you said, you ain't out until the witch arrives! Only 20% get their BFP on 9dpo.

Fingers crossed for you hun!


----------



## 2012Hoping

I'm a wreck honestly a complete wreck.... I've had the worst week possible.


----------



## Bean66

Oh hoping! :hugs: what's going on?


----------



## messymommy

Hey all, I'm fine. I had a busy weekend last week with the Women's conference and all. Then it was a busy week. I had my bestie from North Dakota in town for a visit and to tie up loose ends from her move up that way and I took her around in my car. We had Kayla and Kinsley over Friday night to sleepover and we had family portraits done today. Gage is having his baptism at church tomorrow morning. It's been so busy around here I have missed a couple temps on my chart already and I am not even able to tell you what CD I am on unless I go check my FF chart, LOL. I'm going to do my best to just take it easy this cycle with all the TTC. I think I might try some egg whites starting Tuesday through the next weekend. I should O sometimes next weekend. I'm not going to mess with any wierd insemination stuff, just going to put in some EWs and get down to :sex:


----------



## Bean66

messymommy said:


> Hey all, I'm fine. I had a busy weekend last week with the Women's conference and all. Then it was a busy week. I had my bestie from North Dakota in town for a visit and to tie up loose ends from her move up that way and I took her around in my car. We had Kayla and Kinsley over Friday night to sleepover and we had family portraits done today. Gage is having his baptism at church tomorrow morning. It's been so busy around here I have missed a couple temps on my chart already and I am not even able to tell you what CD I am on unless I go check my FF chart, LOL. I'm going to do my best to just take it easy this cycle with all the TTC. I think I might try some egg whites starting Tuesday through the next weekend. I should O sometimes next weekend. I'm not going to mess with any wierd insemination stuff, just going to put in some EWs and get down to :sex:

Wow you have been busy!! Hope the women's conference was good. We're trying to keep it chilled this month too. I'm just hoping for a 'normal' cycle. Let me know how the egg white go.


----------



## Saradavies89

by the swnds of fings everyone is just gunna takr things easy fr a while n tbh i fink its the rite thing to do, we dnt need to be stressed with stuff lets jus enjoy the regular sex lol xxxx


----------



## messymommy

Amen to that Sara!


----------



## Jo

some posts have been removed form this thread in line with our TOS


> While BabyandBump tries to remain pro-choice on most subjects, out of respect for majority of our members that are either trying to conceive, or pregnant, we ask that you do not discuss topics on abortion and terminations outside of the 'Ethical Prenatal Losses' forum.


----------



## 2012Hoping

Im sorry everyone i didnt mean to write anything about it... I apologize


----------



## Saradavies89

2012Hoping said:


> Im sorry everyone i didnt mean to write anything about it... I apologize

haha have u been naughty xxx


----------



## 2012Hoping

no kidding hey


----------



## Saradavies89

hey everyone has gone so quiet on here, well just to let u no i caved in yesterday n bought some more OPKs, and guess what NEG again and today i rly thought i was ovulating cz fr the past cuple of days i have been gettin this like dull ache in the womb are god knws what tht is but i obv aint ovulation lol xxxx


----------



## Bean66

Yeah we have gone quiet.

What day are you on now Sara? Dull aches a good sign. Ovulation might be getting closer.

Carly - How are you hun? How's the packing going?


----------



## Saradavies89

am on cd 25 but 21 days since the last day of my period, i hope it a bloody gd sign im fed up lol still nt even had ovulation lol xxx


----------



## Bean66

Are you sure you haven't ovulated? How long is your cycle normally?

I can't remember sorry, have you recently stopped BCP?


----------



## Saradavies89

yeh this is my first month of bc so i dont actually no my cycle length i cud of ovulated i duno ive dun OPKs most days im gettin so frustrated with it now i no it can take a while TTC but its the fact i dnt even no if ive ovulated n all tht xxx


----------



## Bean66

Thought you had. Yeah my first cycle of BC was 58days long! As said previously I'd just bd regularly, don't worry about the OPKs. You won't know what this cycle will bring.

I'm taking 100mg B complex now. I'd recommend you start. It's common to have B vit deficiencies after the pill. How long were you on? Sorry I've probably asked you this before.


----------



## Saradavies89

no i dont fink u have i started it wen i was bout 15 i was on cilest then went onto the injection bk onto cilest and then onto yasmin so ive been n it bwt 7 yrs xxx


----------



## 2012Hoping

the month i got frustrated with my opk's and gave up is the month i got preggers


----------



## Saradavies89

was it how long have u been tryin for tho? i no its probz gunna take a while but i hte tht thought xxx


----------



## 2012Hoping

i was in my 9th month


----------



## carlyjade86

Hey girls!
Sorry been abscent. Had a manic few weeks! We've decided we are going to stay in our rental and sell the house we've spent the last 7mths doing up. Long story but means we can have money in the bank and find summit more suitable! 

Haven't really thought about my cycle this mth. My boobs feel sore n swollen today, and my skin is horrendous so I'm guessing I have O'd but dnt know when! I'm on CD 18 (which is easy enough to work out, as AF came on the 31st lol) been so busy sorting things that we've hardly :sex:... Did on Saturday, can't remember wen before that. Lol. Had weird shooting pains on my right side today, by my hip. No 2ww for me tho, which is nice! Lol. 

Hope y'all are good! 
X


----------



## Bean66

Hey Carly. Missed you. Sounds like a plan with the house. With all the work you've done you should make a good profit.

Nice not to have a TWW. Watch AF not show up......

Well after last month I got a +OPK on cd11 but no temp shift yet. Grrrrrrrrrr. This is all so frustrating. At least if it was a fake O I'll know and nit get excited in 2 weeks when AF doesn't show.

How are things with Tom now?


----------



## Saradavies89

hey carly nice to hear of u again, ive still nt had a pos OPK frustrating but i give up lol xxx


----------



## carlyjade86

Aww I was missed! Yay me :happydance: lol. Missed u too Rach! 

AF not showing up... That would be something!! Lol. Highly doubt it tho. Need to BD for that... Lol. 

May have been a false surge...? Just keep tryin until u get ur 3 temp shifts! What day are u on now? 

Toms ok... Still a grumpy get but he's calmed since we've decided not to move and not get involved with tackling all that earth in the garden! That can be someone elses problem! Lol. 

I've been feeling really sicky over last 2 days... If I was SS I'd be going bonkers by now! Lol. Hope I'm not coming down with summit... 

Lookin after my monster nephew tonight. He broke his collar bone last week so is lookin all delicate and fragile, bless him. (Won't be sayin that after 5mins in my house and he'd have emptied my fire of coal and rubbed it in the carpet! His usual trick...lol) 

Got any plans for weekend? X


----------



## Saradavies89

Hi everyone thought i wud pop in for a nose again to see how everyone is doing OH has told me to start looking at rings n to give him ideas (cz im far too fussy) on what i like and my ring size 2 but he said he gunna wait a bit so it still sort of a suprise for me lol. Any way girls woke up this morning and thought i was getting a coldsore on my chin ignored it as i get them alot tbh i suffer with them, i finshed wrk about half 12 got in my car and then happend to catch a glimpse of my chin nt rly expecting to see what i did and it was a chin full of little spots no oke ther must of been about 30 little spots on my chin i was devastated i never suffer with spots i may get the odd one wen im due on but nothing like this its hiddious, has anyone ever had anything like this before xx

P.S nice to hear of u again carly we have all missed u xx


----------



## messymommy

I'm still around also. Nothing new happening for me this weekend. We have a Thanksgiving dinner tomorrow evening at church. Mike is being a tool today. Long story but we've had it out earlier today. He's thinking its no big deal but it is. He said some things about how long are we going to keep TTC, he's not getting any younger & it's not all about what I want...you know the BS men put out.


----------



## carlyjade86

Aw thanks Sara! Ooh bling bling ring - maybe a sneaky xmas proposal?? :happydance: 
I came home from work wednesday and a H.Samuals book had come thru the door and Tom had left it open on the ring page... He was just 'browsing' and "didn't mean to" apparently lol. 

Aww Messy... Men are jerks, we know this. I think they just find it as stressful as us! Maybe try not to tell him when ur fertile and keep stuff to urself (and us!) I had to do that with Tom or he just felt like a performing monkey (his words) and he takes the blame on himself wen AF shows... Its not good for their ego I think. Hope it all calms down for u soon :hugs:

Well girls, this mth goes to show what BS the tww symptoms are!! I :sex: only once on day 13, and if my previous charts are right, O happens between 13 - 15. I dnt know what my CM or CP was as I didn't check but I've had EWCM during this week so I doubt VERY much that its 'my month', and I got up and straight in the shower after it... - but, I've had 'symptoms!' 

Wednesday - my eyes went funny in work. I had totally blurred vision, couldn't focus and then the migraine started! I felt sick if I hadn't ate, my face broke out in spots, I was ravionous! And I had weird dreams that night. 
Thursday - again feelin sick if I didn't eat, and then if I did! But felt starvin too?? Outside of right boob hurts, boobs r swollen, stabbing pain in right (ovary?) Hip area when I walk, sit, stand... Anything!! Weird dreams again. 
Friday - Same as above! Plus irritablitiy and bleeding gums. 
Saturday - Same as above, and another migraine! 

This pain in my (assumed) ovary is a weird 1. Haven't had it before, not where it hurts wen I move! And the dreams are doing me in too as I'm not sleepin properly. Tom said last 3 nights I've been talkin and shouting out in my sleep. Never done it before his says... 
Just goes to show symptoms are BS as there's slim to no chance I've caught an egg this mth! Unless I'm a modern day mary? Lol.


----------



## Bean66

OMG Carly. What day are you on? There is every chance you can be pregnant. You bd'd at the perfect time. It only takes once. Seen loads of ladies say that they got the pregnant when they only did it once at the perfect time.

Fingers crossed for you hub.

Sara - very exciting! Enjoy. It's a very special time.

Messy - men can be idiots. :hugs:

AFM - fake O. :cry: At least I haven't missed it, just got to keep waiting.


----------



## carlyjade86

I'm CD 21 today. Guess we'll see, but I'm not very hopeful! Don't think I had ewcm until after cd13... Hard to remember wen u don't write it down. Not much longer til AF will be coming tho I guess! 

Aw sorry Rach, but yes. At least its not been missed! Just carry on with ur bd'in every other day and I'm sure u'll get it! :hugs: 

Well Toms gone up the farm this morning to see our new pups... @ 3wks old!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111120-00182.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Saradavies89

Well everyone the witch has gotten me today :( o well mybe a nice crimbo prezzie next month i have also cum on wen i usaly do wen im on the pill so hopefully imnt very messed up watch next moth be completely diffrent now.

i have figured out what them spots r too im so bloody dumb OH has got stubble so its given me a little rash lmao.

Carly the ring i want is in the H samuel book it on the first page of rings rte at the top in the left hand corner its quiet abig pic of it too i love it for sum reason 
xxx


----------



## Bean66

Those pups are so cute but massive!! Fingers crossed for you Carly. Thanks for your supportive words.

Sorry the witch got you Sara but great your cycles seems to be normal. Good old stubble rash!!


----------



## Saradavies89

well i thought it was a stubble rash but its moving dwn my neck n got a few on me arms very strange haha, nothing is ever normal for me lol n i say the witch has got me but nt fully yet just some spots of brownish colour far TMI but thts all atm n i dun a test this mornin n it was negative so i defo no she will b here properly by tonight xxx


----------



## carlyjade86

They r gonna be huge. Yikes. Still not settled on names... Think girl is going to b Ruby tho.

Wish I cud give u more than words Rach... Just keep positive and u'll get there! :hugs: 

Sorry the :witch: is en route Sara... Not out fully until u get bright red flow tho so there's still hope!! 

My ovary pain has gone. It was here this morning but now, for the 1st day in about 4, I can't feel anything! 1 boob still hurts tho. Just been to Toms cousins babys christening. Have been asked "when u having a baby then?" About 170000 times!! And of course I answered with "oh no, no more for me" :( really I wanted to shout "I've flippin tried and failed!! Leave me be!!!" :( lol x


----------



## carlyjade86

They r gonna be huge. Yikes. Still not settled on names... Think girl is going to b Ruby tho.

Wish I cud give u more than words Rach... Just keep positive and u'll get there! :hugs: 

Sorry the :witch: is en route Sara... Not out fully until u get bright red flow tho so there's still hope!! 

My ovary pain has gone. It was here this morning but now, for the 1st day in about 4, I can't feel anything! 1 boob still hurts tho. Just been to Toms cousins babys christening. Have been asked "when u having a baby then?" About 170000 times!! And of course I answered with "oh no, no more for me" :( really I wanted to shout "I've flippin tried and failed!! Leave me be!!!" :( lol x


----------



## Saradavies89

aww bet tht is so frustrating wen ppl r askin it will happen i got the things happen for a reason bbe line of Dan today grrrr cud of punched him lol xxx


----------



## messymommy

Well I can say that the hubby is being extra nice today. I think he knows he hurt my feelings yesterday and he feels bad.
Sorry Sara about AF getting to you :(
Those symptoms sound good Carly! Especially when there's something that's never happened before. And those puppies are huge!!!!


----------



## Saradavies89

AF still hasnt come properly had the brownish spotting yesterday fr a bit n since then nothing so god knows xxx


----------



## Bean66

Sara - How's the rash? Fingers crossed the witch doesn't show.

Messy - Glad your DH is being nicer to you.

Carly - Still got my fingers crossed for you. Sorry everyone at the christening was asking questions. People have no idea. I'm hoping I'm pregnant by christmas. My in laws will be asking questions/putting on pressure I am sure.


----------



## carlyjade86

Weird dreams again last night girls... My little pain in my ovary has definitely gone! 
My right boob is really sore, and both r swollen! Sent picture to Tom this morning - with bra and vest on might I add!! Lol. And his reply "what have u put in ur bra, and why if ur only going to work???????" :rofl: 
My skin has cleared up again too, was super bad last week and is clear this week. Result! 
Mega creamy cm now... Wishin I put a panty liner on today. Yuk. 

But still reckon the body is just evil and tries to trick u so I'm not expecting any positive results! If it doesn't work when I know I'm doin it at the right times, doing it once isn't going to work I'm sure - tho it wud be nice to be eatin my words this time next week!! Lol. 

Rach - how are them opks lookin? Gettin darker again yet? 

Sara - hope the :witch: flew right past u! 

Messy - aw they always come back with tails between their legs. :)


----------



## Bean66

Still good symptoms Carly.

Can't tell with OPKs using smileys as couldn't get any IC's. I was meant to order some today but forgot until you sent me this. Will order some and maybe pick up some superdrug ones.

Sara and Messy - How are you both today?


----------



## messymommy

I'm alive, LOL! I'm just tired and I think today is my O day by the look of my chart. I never got a positive OPK though so that's a new one for me. I had a very pale clear blue OPK on Friday or Saturday and I double checked that with a ic wondfo and it was pretty close to a positive but still a little lighter so maybe that was it or I just didn't test at the right times this month? I haven't really cared much about all the testing and stuff this cycle and it's been nice. I didn't do the egg whites or any preseed either. Just good old fashioned :sex: hehe! The only thing I have added this cycle is I have been taking cinnamon/chromium caps that are supposed to regulate insulin and I bought them because I heard they can help you eat less and lose some weight. Then I read they can help with hormones leading to getting a BFP so BONUS I guess you could say. I haven't been taking them like I should though, just here and there as I think of it. I ran out of my cheap Walmart prenatals though so I was in a different than usual Walmart and saw the brand Rainbow Light prenatals and for twice the price of the cheapies but I read the label and liked it so bought those and have had them since Thursday and been taking them. They are all natural and the vitamins in them are all from food sources rather than I'm assuming chemical sources that the cheaper vitamins put in. Sounded good to me but they look like a pressed little puck of grass or something, LOL. Check out my chart and you'll see there's been plenty of :sex: so that shouldn't be an issue with this cycle. Who knows, who cares...that's the attitude I'm trying to maintain. Everyone says relax...YEAH...


----------



## Saradavies89

well AF has arrived grrrr well at least i can look at it as i think my periods arnt messed up after BC. This month im jus goin to concentrate on losing some weight i have piled it on and i dnt no y i dnt eat to bad but sppose i need to try harder its doin me headin every day i put on more weight xxxx


----------



## Bean66

Go catch that egg Messy. Great that you're taking a more relaxed approach this month.

Sara - sorry witch got you but great that your cycles have returned. It may not be why for you but I put on weight after stopping BCP. I always thought BCP made you put on weight and thought I'd lose some when I stopped.


----------



## Saradavies89

i weigh 12 stone atm n it jus seems to be creeping up n nuffin i do seems to be helping me lose weight it gtting me dwn so much xxx


----------



## Saradavies89

/rte girld i need ppl to tlk to, me and OH are rowing cz apprently im turning our relationship into a routine and its nt enjoyable anymre cz im making out the world is gunna end 2mz cz i want this to happen so soon arghhhhh i hate men and tht i should leave things to happen wen they happen is it just me or does anyone else think that they dnt undersatnd i rly duno what to do. i feel so emotional atm and he is winding me up so much i feel shit about my weight n stuff n then he makes me feel shit about this 2 xxx


----------



## Bean66

God men can be a pain in the arse. I don't they like to feel they are 'failing' damages there ego. Have a glass of vino in the bath and ignore him. Mine gets annoyed with me for being on here regularly but otherwise I am very lucky and he wants a baby as much as me. In fact I think he was ready before me. He does get frustrated with me saying I'm going to ovulate then going oh know I didn't.

As for the weight loss. Interval training is your best bet. Eating small, regular meals and drinking lots of water. If you PM me your email address I can send you some info a personal trainer I know gave me.


----------



## carlyjade86

Sara, deep breaths!!
Men don't fully understand, no. But at the same time, a lot of the stuff they don't need to know! 
Ur only JUST off the Pill. Just be calm and take each cycle as it goes. I've done the working myself up over it and it doesn't help catch that egg! 
Your better off not telling him anything about it, coz the thing with men is that they feel if u don't get pregnant, its their fault! 
Getting pregnant is hard. Its a game of luck. Using opks, lube, tempin - all that stuff just aids ur chances. The absolute bottom line is getting pregnant is luck! Luck that u happen to have :sex: when that egg is ready, when ur Ph balance in ur CM is spot on, and then, if the egg is caught, its got to travel and implant and stick. Its no easy feat and can take months and yrs! 
Don't stress urself out about it, especially not in these early stages. U have a 25% chance every cycle - that's not a lot! So don't panic, don't row over it, don't tell ur OH anything becoz he'll get defensive and u'll both end up hurt.
Just take each cycle as it comes, have fun and don't worry about it. It will happen wen its supposed to. I've learnt that over the last few mths


----------



## Saradavies89

thanks for ur help but the thing is i dnt tell him anything he doesn't no i comeon this he dosent no i temp he didnt no i was doing OPKS the only thing i say to him i how i wish it was jus easy and how much i want it, n tht he doesnt seem as excited as i am n tht i duno im jus on one cz im on i think xxxxc


----------



## messymommy

I think all our guys have PMS. I"m glad mine is back to being nice again.


----------



## Saradavies89

Tell me bwt it ther worse than us xxx


----------



## messymommy

So I was cruising around on here just awhile ago and I saw a thread in the TTC section about a spell for babies. Looks like it was working for the girls in there. There is one in there that requested twins and is now pregnant with TWINS! I wonder if there's any truth to this stuff. I looked the lady up (mia-angel) on ebay and found that she does all sorts of kinds of spells. I didn't get a fertility one because I'm mixed with the feelings about that & spells and such. I got a weightloss spell to see if it even does anything for me. I don't normally act like this but hey, if it works that will be the best money spent and maybe losing some pounds will bring me a baby. I haven't heard anything back from her yet to get details as I read she will do. I'm wondering if it will be a question and answer form to fill in, LOL. Oh yes, I got a bonus money spell with my weightloss spell...we shall see what happens!


----------



## carlyjade86

That sounds interesting, Messy! I love all that kinda stuff! Don't suppose she ships to the uk? Lol. 
Well girls, I'm CD24 today. Had the worst dream last night... Dreamt Tom was murdered. Actually decapitated!! (What is wrong with inside my head??) And I was inconsolable. He wasn't here wen I woke up, I felt totally lost. Can't shake the horrible feeling at all :(:(:(
That's been a horrible/weird dream every night this week! I've stopped watchin CSI before bed so I know its not that! Lol. 
Felt periods of nausea yesterday, and woke thru the night with it, and with a sharp pain in my pelvix area. Was sure I'd wake and find AF but nothing yet. Feelin sick this morning, and its makin me burp *pardon me* - dnt know if that's from my horrible dream tho! Guess we'll find out for sure in 2-4 days! 

How's everyone doin? Rach u got ur +opk yet? FX! Xx


----------



## Bean66

Buzzy - that sounds interesting. Go for it! can't do any harm.

Carly - sorry about your horrible dreams. Hate them. All sounding positive hun. Fingers crossed.

AFM - no +OPK yet. My chart looks like I might of O yesterday but hoping not. We've had a few nights off after our marathon, decided DH needed to replenish supplies. Don't think I have, think my temps were just affected by sleep and wine. I do think I'm gearing up again.


----------



## carlyjade86

Promising it may sound, but I don't trust my body at all anymore! Lol. Cannot shake this sicky feeling. Would much rather be sick than feel it :( 

Maybe u should cut out the wine Rach, just for a cycle, so it doesn't contribute to ur temps and see how u go? Just a suggestion, wino :p hehe xx :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

I kinda have cut out. Last night was work do and if I didn't drink everyone would have thought I was pregnant. Then drank the other weekend for anniversary. Must do better.


----------



## carlyjade86

Aw well that's nothing is it! Ur doing good :) guess we'll have to see what 2moros temp will bring! Hopefully u haven't O'd yet and u can start BD again - FX for u!


----------



## Bean66

THInk I've got my positive. Well nearly but hopefully by tonight or tomorrow! Arrrghhhh stupid photo wont upload!


----------



## carlyjade86

Get bumping uglies please!! :happydance: 

I think I'm gettin ill. Sick feeling still there. Hips are feeling like they are dragging. Whole body is aching... And my boob is aching. Get me home to bed. :(


----------



## Bean66

Uglies?

I like you may have a the oven! Fingers crossed. Hope you've not just got a virus. I hate nausea too. Such a horrible feeling. Try having some ginger tea. What CD are you? WHen can you test? Sorry. I'm terrible.


----------



## Bean66

Ok it worked at last. Don't think it's quite positive but close!

:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







CD18.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## carlyjade86

I wud say it is pos! I read on POAS.com that only half of the T line needs to be as dark as the C line! And have of that test defo looks as dark as the C line!!


----------



## Bean66

carlyjade86 said:


> I wud say it is pos! I read on POAS.com that only half of the T line needs to be as dark as the C line! And have of that test defo looks as dark as the C line!!

Errrm just done a smiley but no Smiley. Only held pee for 2 hours and had a drink in that time. My CM is still quite creamy so hoping not going to O just yet. Will start BDing Marathon tonight though.


----------



## carlyjade86

The smilies aren't as sensitive as ur other test probably. I know they are less sensitive than the ICs I got. I'd get busy tonight just incase! Ur ewcm might come over the next day or so. I think I only ever caught the end of my surge, u might be catchin the start!


----------



## Saradavies89

Things are swnding positive carly, one of us needs a BFP soon to keep us all going i think me and OH are gonna try the NTNP view to thing well thts always been his view rly lol, we have just started to row loads cz i want it so much n gettin all worked up bwt it n tht which cnt be any gd i do my headin with it never mind dan bless him xxxx


----------



## Bean66

Think you are right Carly, thanks. Will test again this evening.

It's so hard not to obsess.I think NPNT is a great idea. We were meant to do that this cycle but then I got carried away when I thought I was going to O early. 

:dust: to you Carly.


----------



## Saradavies89

I just opened my email god it is extreme isnt it do u do tht everyday? xxx


----------



## Bean66

No I don't, he sent it to me for info purposes. You don't have to follow it to the letter but it gives you an idea of what you should and shouldn't be eating and I like his idea of a guilt free day off.


----------



## Saradavies89

Yeh tht swnds gd, just got me easytone trainers lol i am terible i just love my food  xxx


----------



## carlyjade86

Oooh I want in on that email please! Even tho eating hasn't been a issue for me 2day as I haven't been able to. Must be REALLY ill... Lol.


----------



## carlyjade86

Oooh I want in on that email please! Even tho eating hasn't been a issue for me 2day as I haven't been able to. Must be REALLY ill... Lol.

NT is the best choice I made! I mean, realising I was in my 'FP' and deciding I'd rather sleep than force myself to :sex: when I was tired... Well, wonders never cease!! 
Doesn't stop SS spottin tho... Even if I only started noticing stuff in the 2nd week. Lol


----------



## messymommy

Carly-that lady casting the spells IS from the UK! I had to see what it really would cost me in US money when I paid for what I bought, LOL. You are in luck! :)


----------



## 2012Hoping

hi everyone, I know ive been distant for a while. 
I went for blood work a couple days ago and levels were not what they were supposed to be for how far along i am. I got rushed for an ultrasound and they didnt see a baby just a sack. My blood levels are now going down. Im heartbroken. the doc said if everything doesnt pass then ill be going for a d and c on monday, I cant believe after all this i now have to deal with this...:(


----------



## Bean66

Oh Hoping. I am so sorry. Massive :hugs: I hope your man is being supportive. Can't imagine what you are going through.

Carly, PM me your email address and I'll send it to you.


----------



## carlyjade86

Aw hoping that's awful! Would they be able to see a baby @ such an early stage? I'd check with others on the site if u haven't already? Ur tests were going the right way too? Aww hun. I dnt know wat to say. Hope ur being supported. Big :hugs: and prayers ur way


----------



## Bean66

Carly has a point. There was a report on the fact D&Cs are sometimes done too quickly and a viable pregnancy is ended, they thought as many as 10%. Usually it occurs if the doctors think you are more advanced than you are. Always worth getting a second opinion or waiting another week.

:hugs:


----------



## carlyjade86

Just did a bit of googling 
"I have an encouraging story: had my first ultrasound two weeks ago, thinking I was about 5 weeks and 4 days along (I had been charting faithfully, and was pretty sure about ovulation). The doctor could only see a yolk sac and said I was under five weeks. She seemed a *little* worried, but asked me to come back in two weeks. Well, I just got back from the doctor, and they found a fetus and saw a fluttering heart! I am measuring 6 weeks and four days (I had calculated 7 weeks and 4 days). So, it's entirely possible to be even a whole week off WITH CHARTING! And, apparently it was completely normal for them to see only a yolk sac when I was almost five weeks along. The thing that worried me most was that she said I was under 5 weeks, but I had gotten a positive pregnancy test 13 days earlier. Turns out my first positive (it was SOOOOO faint) was at FIVE dpo. Just goes to show you that no matter how well we think we're tracking things, there are always surprises. Take heart!"

https://www.babycenter.com/400_6-weeks-and-nothing-but-a-yolk-sac-seen-on-ultrasound_1005297_258.bc


----------



## Saradavies89

masive hugs to you hoping xxxx


----------



## Saradavies89

Well girls i think ill update u on me and the Oh situation, yesterday we split up i ended it but then decided to go for a drink and sort things out, we had a very long chat and even went over the same things again and again. we are now both happy again that we have gotten alot of fings of our chests n tbh i am a rte bitch wen im on and do anythin to cause a row lol im suprised he actually puts up with me. anf he finally got it through to me tht we have yrs and nt to be getting dwn every month wen i have a neg test cz we always have next month and it will happen wen its ment too and jus so thers nt so much pressure on us xxx


----------



## 2012Hoping

No there should be something because I'm over 7 weeks. There's nothing but a sac. :( oh is being supportive he's been with me at all the doc appointments


----------



## Bean66

Sara - So pleased you guys sorted everything out. Sometimes things just need to come to a head. You have plenty of time. Just enjoy having unprotected sex and it'll happen. You are allowed to get a bit down occasionally though. I hate feeling like I'm not allowed to be upset. Evening Primrose is meant to help with PMS.

Sorry again hoping. :hugs


----------



## Saradavies89

o i yeh ill have a look into getting some of that, i know what ya mean its like your nt allowed to have feeling n if ya do ya have got to keep them to yaself. Im still going to chart and tht just incase so if i ever need information ive got some just nt goin to be so obsessed like you havr said previously it takes time and it has only been my first cycle :D its just wen u want sumthin i want it now hehe ill probly pop on here as well every now and again to see hoe everyone is doing ive enjoyed tlkin to u all, so baby dust to all of u and gud luck xxxxxxx


----------



## messymommy

Hoping- Sorry for the news Hoping but in a way this might just be for the best for you two concidering all that you said about his opinions and wishes after you got the BFP. I'm not trying to be rude but I do hope that you will think of all that went on and how he feels before you try again with him. Perhaps it's just the timing and perhaps that's how he really feels and you may have to move on if you want kids. Again, not trying to be mean or anything but I did see ALL of your posts regarding it.

Sara- Glad you guys got it sorted out! Sounds like quite a time you had.
Carly- How are the symptoms coming along?
Bean-Where are you in your cycle? I haven't been on here much lately. I've been planning my shopping trip for Black Friday, LOL.


----------



## carlyjade86

Sorry for your loss Hoping. I can only imagine how horrible it must feel. Its a risk finding out so early... And I have to agree with Messy too... Maybe it was natures way of sayin 'don't have a baby with that man" 

Messy - urm... Symptoms have gone pretty much! Felt very very mild nausea this morning but it soon passed. My appetite seems to have reduced. But I do have 2 new spots so I'm guessing AF will be here soon! Boobs are still swollen and sore, but they did that last mth too. I knew I didn't have a chance really so I'm ok with it. Just hope I have a decent flow this mth and I can avoid that Drs appointment that I've been doing so well to avoid thus far!
How u gettin on with ur 'relaxed' month? 

Sara- glad ur sorted with ur OH. Chilling out is definitely a good idea... U did get a bit intense on ur 1st mth - do that every mth and u'd be exhausted!! Lol. Glad all is good now! :)


----------



## carlyjade86

Sorry for your loss Hoping. I can only imagine how horrible it must feel. Its a risk finding out so early... And I have to agree with Messy too... Maybe it was natures way of sayin 'don't have a baby with that man" 

Messy - urm... Symptoms have gone pretty much! Felt very very mild nausea this morning but it soon passed. My appetite seems to have reduced. But I do have 2 new spots so I'm guessing AF will be here soon! Boobs are still swollen and sore, but they did that last mth too. I knew I didn't have a chance really so I'm ok with it. Just hope I have a decent flow this mth and I can avoid that Drs appointment that I've been doing so well to avoid thus far!
How u gettin on with ur 'relaxed' month? 

Sara- glad ur sorted with ur OH. Chilling out is definitely a good idea... U did get a bit intense on ur 1st mth - do that every mth and u'd be exhausted!! Lol. Glad all is good now! :)


----------



## Bean66

Sorry for your loss hoping.

Sara - don't go disappearing on us.

Messy - what's black Friday?

Carly - still got my fingers crossed for you.

As for me..... I got a smiley!!! Yay! Fingers crossed I actually O this time!


----------



## messymommy

Bean66 said:


> Sorry for your loss hoping.
> 
> Sara - don't go disappearing on us.
> 
> Messy - what's black Friday?
> 
> Carly - still got my fingers crossed for you.
> 
> As for me..... I got a smiley!!! Yay! Fingers crossed I actually O this time!

Holy Cow! You guys don't have Black Friday??? It's the day after Thanksgiving where all the stores have extreme deals, way cheaper things than all year so people go out and shop for Christmas stuff and electronics...that kind of stuff because it's "cheap". I think it's called Black Friday because of course it's always on a Friday and it's supposed to put the retail sales into the black zone and out of the red. They start the deal earlier every year and this year they are actually starting here at 10pm TODAY!


----------



## messymommy

carlyjade86 said:


> Sorry for your loss Hoping. I can only imagine how horrible it must feel. Its a risk finding out so early... And I have to agree with Messy too... Maybe it was natures way of sayin 'don't have a baby with that man"
> 
> Messy - urm... Symptoms have gone pretty much! Felt very very mild nausea this morning but it soon passed. My appetite seems to have reduced. But I do have 2 new spots so I'm guessing AF will be here soon! Boobs are still swollen and sore, but they did that last mth too. I knew I didn't have a chance really so I'm ok with it. Just hope I have a decent flow this mth and I can avoid that Drs appointment that I've been doing so well to avoid thus far!
> How u gettin on with ur 'relaxed' month?
> 
> Sara- glad ur sorted with ur OH. Chilling out is definitely a good idea... U did get a bit intense on ur 1st mth - do that every mth and u'd be exhausted!! Lol. Glad all is good now! :)

Carly- my "relaxed" month has gone really well. I used up the OPKs that were leftover from last cycle and I had just enough to get to my positive and then a second day of positive and the last one I used was negative. FF says I Oed on CD19 if I put something in for tomorrow it gives the crosshairs, lol. We have been :sex: quite a bit so we might have not done ourselves any favors because that lowers the number of :spermy: each time. The only thing I did this cycle to encourage it was put a pillow under my rump after :sex: . Now I wait...:baby:


----------



## Bean66

We have similer here on boxing day. Massive sales but not starting at 10pm. Poor staff. 

I'm hoping to O today. I always worry about bding too much. 

Fingers crossed for our relaxed cycles. (not that mine has been that relaxed :blush:)


----------



## Saradavies89

I know something thats called black friday but its nothing like tht lol, it's the friday tht most work places finish for work fr christmas and they have ther work nights out and its been called black friday but the emergency services cz there are so many ppl on nights out and alot of things happen so i think our black friday is a bit different to urs lol xxxx


----------



## carlyjade86

Afternoon ladies!! 
How we all doing?
I did another test this morning... BFN. Dont even know why I am bothering!! :rofl:
Still got sore boobies, they have deflated tho i think, either that or i'm used to the squashed feeling! lol. 
I've had a mild headache for the last 2days. Not pee'in as much as i have been. Appetite is quite low, especially for me! and not craving the chocolate I normally am around this time. Got a strange pulling feeling on my right side... had to pin point where it is exactly, but its from around my hip and lower back area. similar the the pain I felt on the front of my right side last week. Cant wait to get the weekend over with! AF could show between 2day and Sunday. 

Congrats on ur :) Rach!! :Happydance:


----------



## carlyjade86

Oh and I'm with Sara! Black Friday is the last Friday before xmas where every goes and gets hammered, where I am from! lol. I dont do that tho... anymore. Now i'm grown up ;) hehe


----------



## Saradavies89

carlyjade86 said:


> Oh and I'm with Sara! Black Friday is the last Friday before xmas where every goes and gets hammered, where I am from! lol. I dont do that tho... anymore. Now i'm grown up ;)
> 
> :rofl:haha made me giggle in the last coment ur boobs have deflated :holly:  Im far too grown up aswell now carly i dont get involved with them antics anymore ;) , well i cant anymore actually but gutted in me old job we used to go out loads but i now do care work privatly for a lady in a chair so ive got no one to go out with :cry: haha jus go out on me own :wine:.
> 
> just noticed wer ur from Carly my OH cuzin lives ther i no its a big place lol went ther this yr actually fr ther wedding xxx


----------



## carlyjade86

Newport isn't that big. I used to know every1 back in my party days but there's a whole new generation out there now! Lol. What's ur cousins name? If their around my age I'd probaly know them lol


----------



## Saradavies89

carlyjade86 said:


> Newport isn't that big. I used to know every1 back in my party days but there's a whole new generation out there now! Lol. What's ur cousins name? If their around my age I'd probaly know them lol

His name is shaun nt sure if his last name is smith lol he's from north wales but nt sure what his wifes name is ann thts all i no its OH cousin n obv dnt rly see them much the have got a little girl called dionne i think and im nt sure but i think she was pregnant again wen they got married xxx


----------



## Saradavies89

wud put a pic on here but i dont no how ya do it lol xx


----------



## carlyjade86

Haha maybe I dnt then! 

Well I've just come back from Elliots school xmas fete aka HELL ON EARTH!!
Bought some funky retro magnets tho! 1 sayin "I am on my period and therefore legally allowed to kill u" - 1 with a man washin dishes sayin "I know what turns women on" (wonder if Tom will get the hint?" And finally 1 that says "whenever I say the word "exercise" I was my mouth out with chocolate" :rofl: - simple things ay!! 

Still got my pulling girls... And my boobs still hurt... Creamy CM but all my lower back is achin now so I think here comes my version of "period pain" not suprised, but I kinda was hoping 'irony' would strike this mth! Wudve been lovely that... Lol x


----------



## Saradavies89

Hahaha they sound funny, hope AF dosent come for u xxx


----------



## messymommy

I love those sayings! I wish I could find them on some magnets or something here, LOL. The guy washing dishes sounds just like something my husband would say if he EVER washed something, LOL.


----------



## carlyjade86

CD27 girls!! P-day is approaching! Lol. 

Well I've had a nice early morning watching Elliot getting caked in mud while playin football... We both have just demolished a McDonalds now, and I feel sick as a pig. Didn't enjoy it at all and normally I looooove McD's!! Mega disappointed :( lol. 

Wat y'all got planned for weekend? Did my housework yesterday so I've just got his kit to wash and them I'm gonna curl up in Toms joggers and hoody, heatin blasting and gonna make Els watch Christmas Films with me! I love Winter, from inside the house :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

That sounds like a lovely day. 

WE have friends over so we're heading out. Not seen them for a while so should be fun.

Sorry no time for proper message.

Will be back tomorrow.

Have a fun weekend!


----------



## Saradavies89

carlyjade86 said:


> CD27 girls!! P-day is approaching! Lol.
> 
> Well I've had a nice early morning watching Elliot getting caked in mud while playin football... We both have just demolished a McDonalds now, and I feel sick as a pig. Didn't enjoy it at all and normally I looooove McD's!! Mega disappointed :( lol.
> 
> Wat y'all got planned for weekend? Did my housework yesterday so I've just got his kit to wash and them I'm gonna curl up in Toms joggers and hoody, heatin blasting and gonna make Els watch Christmas Films with me! I love Winter, from inside the house :hugs:

Not got much planed rly done a little bit more crimbo shopping today OH is working all weekend and i work the weekends to but mines easy i finish at half 12 :D so just chilling is my plan xxx


----------



## Saradavies89

O i yeh been meaning to say i only had like 2 proper days AF and the rest have just been spotting, when i was taking the pill i used or be on for 3 days but im still on well if thts what you would call it, i know its juts cz its my first month of the pill but how anoying


----------



## carlyjade86

Still heavier than mine Sara! My last 3 have pretty much just been a day of spotting. I'm hoping it was due to the ttc stress and this mth I get a tidy flow. If not, I guess I'll have to make that appointment that I keep putting off... Doh. Lol. But I wudnt worry about urs, will take time to get on track after the pill

Have fun rach!!


----------



## Saradavies89

i no im just hopin it dosent carry on much longer 6 whole days of period erghhhh, so u going to go the docs if this month still isnt full flow? xx


----------



## messymommy

Today it's nearly 1pm and I'm still in my pajamas! I ate leftover chinese food from last night and I'm still all alone as Gage stayed a second night with his sister. I have cleaned a little bit around the house but not much. ONe of my dogs has killed a rabbit in the backyard so I have been disgusted to let them out to potty since they are going over to it to eat it. That's not going to be picked up until Mike gets home from work tonight. *gagging* I'm going to go wrap the Christmas gifts before Mike comes home tonight as well.

As for AF time, I always have 1-2 days of spotting before it gets started in full flow and then I have 3-4 days of bleeding and another day of spotting. You ladies are lucky if you ask me but if that's not your normal and you're gettin BFNs too I'd go to the doctor to see if there's any problems.


----------



## Saradavies89

Im going to leave mine for a bit cz it my first proper period with no pill so mines prob just egetting rid of all the old crap lol xxx


----------



## carlyjade86

I'll be going if its not an actual flow this mth. :shrug:
Haven't been heavy since my implant was out, but it would last 3 days - not a day of only blood when wiping... And I know that was definitely my AF due to my temp patterns! Hopefully its just been the pressure of ttc that's affected me and this mth it will be back to myself!

Well, just sent the men of the house out for chinese food. McD's and Chinky - all in 1 day!! I deserve to be a chunka :haha:


----------



## messymommy

I just realized I have been needing to eat sweet gerkins since the day before I Oed. I'm sure it's just a kick i'm on but I'm not normally a big pickle eater so thought I'd tell you guys just in case it means something of can be linked as a helper in some way if I were somehow to get a BFP this round. I don't need to read into it. I get on kicks with things all the time.


----------



## carlyjade86

Well, like clock work, I have bloody CM on my tissue. No cramping, no draggin feelin, nothing. Diddley squat! Really hoping it turns into a proper flow tho.... Not just this stuff! Had the same box of regular Lil Let's for the past 3 cycles! This is the 4th and only 3 r missing... I knew it wasn't this mth. We didn't put the shift it! But with the nausea and the tuggin, it did plant a little seed of hope. This is my 12mth I've just realised. We've hit our 'year' long milestone and still nothing. 
I know I got Els and I'm super grateful for him as I know there are those who'd kill to have what I got... I should stop sulkin based on that alone! But I feel bad for Tom coz he hasn't got what I got. He loves Els yes, but must be so hard for him not having 1 of his own, from his seed. I dnt know how I'd cope if the shoe was on the other foot. Aww maaaan :(:(:(


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies, sorry not been around and a little behind with posts. I'll catch up later or tomorrow.

Carly sorry the witch got you. And sorry if I added to you getting your hopes up. I hope it's a normal AF for you.

Maybe pop and have a chat with the doctor. Does Tom take any supplements? it's possible it's a male factor issue. Or it maybe just you've been unlucky and it'll happen soon. Either way I am sure you'll get your BFP eventually. 90% conceive within 2 years.

Big :hugs:


----------



## carlyjade86

Thanks Rach, and don't be silly. U didn't say anything my own head wasn't telling me! Lol. 
Tom takes his Zinc but that's all... After Xmas I think he'll go to the Drs. Will crush him if it is him tho... I dnt know how I'd cope with it. It was him who wanted the baby. He knew at 4 weeks togetha that I was the 1 he wanted to have babies with. It wud break his heart! 
I know its a game of luck (or unluck, dependant on circumstances!). 
Aw I dunno... My NT mth was going so well until I came back on this site! Lol. Obsession got the better of me once again! Debating taking a break from it and totally putting ttc to the back of my mind? For a bit at least... 

I'm gonna give the Drs a ring Monday and get in to see 1 and see what she says! 

So this is me signing off, for a little bit anyways! Would like to keep in touch with u Rach and u Messy! So I'll PM u's my FB so feel free to add! I'll neeeeed to know when u both get ur BFPs my original ttc buddies! Lol. 

Good luck all!!! Xxxx


----------



## Bean66

Oh Carly :hugs: I really am sure you'll get your baby. There is a trend here at moment about couples with no problems taking a while. It will happen. I think we came to the conclusion that rather than spending money on OPKs, softcups, FF, Conceive plus it'd make more sense to save the money and go on a relaxing holiday during your fertile time.

Even if there is male factor, there is so much that can be done to help increase sperm count. 

I'll add you to FB would really like to stay in touch. Even if we don't mention TTC. 

:hugs:


----------



## carlyjade86

Thanks Rach. I won't be gone forever. Just need a couple of mths of no tryin and no hoping! That u for the link. I'm gonna have a little browse now. :) 
I know we'll get there eventually, its just hard as I didn't expect it to take this long! Not when it didn't the 1st time... :shrug: 

Hope next time I sign on I get some good news from u all!! Xx


----------



## messymommy

Sorry about AF Carly. I hope it's a normal one this time for you though.


----------



## 2012Hoping

hi ladies, just wnated to check in, had my d and c yesterday and they did an ultrasound again before and there was nothing but the sac. Im gunna leave for a while probably. Wanted to wish everyone good luck and best wishes!


----------



## Bean66

Hi Hoping, sorry again about the MS. Best of luck for the future.


----------



## messymommy

Hi, How is everyone today? This thread is pretty quiet.


----------



## Bean66

I'm good thanks messy. DH and I had a lovely day, went to a museum and ice skating and dinner. Just waiting. At the mo 5dpo, trying not to SS. Just hoping for a reasonable length LP.

How are you?


----------



## messymommy

Bean66 said:


> I'm good thanks messy. DH and I had a lovely day, went to a museum and ice skating and dinner. Just waiting. At the mo 5dpo, trying not to SS. Just hoping for a reasonable length LP.
> 
> How are you?

I'm doing good. I had a rough afternoon yesterday with the DD's drama. Got that figured out and it was apparently a misunderstanding on my part. Glad to have that straightened out though. Went to the dentist and need a filling now. Gage on the other hand who never brushes his teeth doesn't need anything! So unfair, LOL! Now today I'm going to go pick up our family pictures from a few weeks ago and then grocery shopping. I gave into myself and tested early, BFN of course. I'm only 10dpo but I've seen positives on FF charts with BFPs around this time but not for me. Oh well, nothing I can do about it so not going to stress on it. If I am not there's always next month but still wish it was even a faint one:shrug:


----------



## ashknowsbest

So I haven't posted here in a while, I hope everyone is doing good. I've been in the TWW and then got a bfn and then I've just been waiting to O so nothing exciting going on here.

I had a quick question about how the cervix is supposed to be close to O. Is it supposed to be high, low ? Soft hard ? If anyone can help me I would really appreciate it. 

Thanks in advance! I hope everyone is doing good and staying patient!


----------



## Bean66

ashknowsbest said:


> So I haven't posted here in a while, I hope everyone is doing good. I've been in the TWW and then got a bfn and then I've just been waiting to O so nothing exciting going on here.
> 
> I had a quick question about how the cervix is supposed to be close to O. Is it supposed to be high, low ? Soft hard ? If anyone can help me I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks in advance! I hope everyone is doing good and staying patient!

Hey Ash! Sorry for delayed reply. 

SHOW when you O! Soft, High, Open and Wet.

What CD are you now?


----------



## Bean66

messymommy said:


> Bean66 said:
> 
> 
> I'm good thanks messy. DH and I had a lovely day, went to a museum and ice skating and dinner. Just waiting. At the mo 5dpo, trying not to SS. Just hoping for a reasonable length LP.
> 
> How are you?
> 
> I'm doing good. I had a rough afternoon yesterday with the DD's drama. Got that figured out and it was apparently a misunderstanding on my part. Glad to have that straightened out though. Went to the dentist and need a filling now. Gage on the other hand who never brushes his teeth doesn't need anything! So unfair, LOL! Now today I'm going to go pick up our family pictures from a few weeks ago and then grocery shopping. I gave into myself and tested early, BFN of course. I'm only 10dpo but I've seen positives on FF charts with BFPs around this time but not for me. Oh well, nothing I can do about it so not going to stress on it. If I am not there's always next month but still wish it was even a faint one:shrug:Click to expand...

Hey Messy. Glad you sorted everything with DD. I hate misunderstanding.

Grrrrrr to dentists. Sorry you have to have a filing. I am sure there is a genetic factor to tooth decay.

Sorry about the BFP but as you say it is still very early. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Bean66 said:


> ashknowsbest said:
> 
> 
> So I haven't posted here in a while, I hope everyone is doing good. I've been in the TWW and then got a bfn and then I've just been waiting to O so nothing exciting going on here.
> 
> I had a quick question about how the cervix is supposed to be close to O. Is it supposed to be high, low ? Soft hard ? If anyone can help me I would really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks in advance! I hope everyone is doing good and staying patient!
> 
> Hey Ash! Sorry for delayed reply.
> 
> SHOW when you O! Soft, High, Open and Wet.
> 
> What CD are you now?Click to expand...

I'm CD 17 now so I'm expecting my temp to rise sometime tomorrow or CD 19 because that's when FF said I Oed last time ... 
Like I said before I'm not having any EWCM or watery ..it's still minimal and when there is some it's sticky. Unless it's hiding like you said ... =\ but I did use preseed ... 

I don't know if the medicine I'm on dostinex has anything to do with that but I'm just hoping everything will turn out ok.

My RE told me and OH to BD every other day from CD 12 - CD 20 so we've been doing that ... all I can do it keep my fingers crossed and hope for the best =D


----------



## Bean66

Keep bding. If you reach CD20 and no temp rise keep going. 

Not sure about affects of meds. Usually even if EWCM is hiding you wont have sticky too. 

I think maybe you'll notice CM changes in the next day or two and O CD20.

Good luck!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Bean66 said:


> Keep bding. If you reach CD20 and no temp rise keep going.
> 
> Not sure about affects of meds. Usually even if EWCM is hiding you wont have sticky too.
> 
> I think maybe you'll notice CM changes in the next day or two and O CD20.
> 
> Good luck!

I'll post it when I get home but I actually did an OPK before I walked out the door for work and it was very positive ... came up right away so I think I'm on schedule ... 

You know, now that I think about it, I've always had weird of scheduled CM .... the preseed will help with that right ?


----------



## Bean66

Yeah the preseed will help. I've read that is good to insert some half hour before bding so it has time to coat the vagina and protect the sperm. This is esp important if the CM isn't fertile.

Good luck.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Bean66 said:


> Yeah the preseed will help. I've read that is good to insert some half hour before bding so it has time to coat the vagina and protect the sperm. This is esp important if the CM isn't fertile.
> 
> Good luck.

Thanks for all of your advice =D


----------



## Bean66

My pleasure. Good luck!


----------



## Bean66

Hey Angelria, I can see you lurking. How are you hun?


----------



## ashknowsbest

So here's my pos OPK .... It's definitely positive but not sure why I'm not having CM that correlates....=\


----------



## messymommy

The CM just might not be happening for you from your medication. What's the med for? Anything that dries up sinus or cold symptoms will dry you down there too. I was also told to BD every other day from CD 12 all the way to AF but DH likes to do it more often and there's many areas on my FF that show it every day, LOL. I have used pre-seed when I was taking clomid because clomid dried me up. We are kinda just relaxing now so I'm not stuffing preseed or egg whites in there this cycle!


----------



## Bean66

Yeah that's a positive alright!!

Is your cm lotiony or creamy? Have you noticed there not in synch before? If you don't get your BFP this cycle maybe do a ph test. Your ph balance might be out. If you havent O yet you could try taking robutissin (google cough medicine and TTC) which helps thin out CM.

Pressed will help too.

Good luck.


----------



## ashknowsbest

messymommy said:


> The CM just might not be happening for you from your medication. What's the med for? Anything that dries up sinus or cold symptoms will dry you down there too. I was also told to BD every other day from CD 12 all the way to AF but DH likes to do it more often and there's many areas on my FF that show it every day, LOL. I have used pre-seed when I was taking clomid because clomid dried me up. We are kinda just relaxing now so I'm not stuffing preseed or egg whites in there this cycle!

I'm on dostinex and it's for a pituitary adenoma which makes my prolactin levels too high to conceive. I've looked up symptoms and none of them are drying you out down there. It's a hormone pill but who knows... I got my temp. rise and have been bding every other day and using preseed. I'm just going to relax and hope for the best. :) thanks for your input. 

And bean I will try the robitussin next time as I think it's too late this time. :)


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh and beani haven't been having any .. I had some about 3 or 4 days ago and it was sticky and yesterday I had watery but I'm not sure if that was from bding and preseed the night before. :/


----------



## Bean66

Watery is fertile hun. As long as it's not thick and creamy, sperm cant swim through it. 

Good luck!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Bean66 said:


> Watery is fertile hun. As long as it's not thick and creamy, sperm cant swim through it.
> 
> Good luck!

I know watery is but i didn't know if it was from preseed and the night before and not my own cm.


----------



## angelria

Bean I just saw your message. I am doing ok. Started Soy this month and it didn't seem to help at all. Just got my positive OPK yesterday. I was sick with pneumonia this month and my son had a cold, ear infection, and stomach virus all at once. So we haven't been able to BD much this month. We have only managed about 5 times. So I don't have high hopes for this month. We were able to BD yesterday but didn't for a week prior to that. We will try again today. I guess it will happen if it is ment to be.


----------



## Bean66

Sorry you were ill.

Fingers crossed for a BFP for Christmas. I've started to realise that more isn't necessarily better.

Good luck.


----------



## angelria

Bean I think I agree with that. I was talking to a friend who had been trying for 7 months. She said all her friends told her to stop trying and she said even though it was hard to do, the month they weren't "trying" it happened. We haven't been necessarily trying this month, but I have to admit I did test with OPK's to see when I would ovulate. Other than that it was hit or miss when we would BD and I didn't use Preseed. Fingers crossed. It doesn't look like anyone on our thread is having much luck unfortunately. At least we still have each other to lean on for support. I leave for a cruise in 5 days so I am going to focus on that. I am due for AF to start while we are gone so if it doesn't show I will test when I return.


----------



## Bean66

Good luck.

Have a great trip.


----------



## messymommy

I also agree...less is more! I used FF and OPKs this cycle but other than that there was no funny business. I took my prenatals as always but nothing more. I did change up the DH's vitamins because he was thinking he had low testosterone and that was bothing me too. I added saw palmetto to his mix and removed the l-arginine (we ran out anyhow) and he's back in business so to speak, LOL. That was however right around O time for me so doubt it effected this cycle. We've just been doing it whenever we feel like it and trying to relax. No preseed or EWs either. I can't say how many people have said to just stop trying or to relax and it will happen. That's what I'm trying to do and I do feel better about it all and so far since I have relaxed on the TTC and I also got that spell (who knows what is helping or not, LOL) I have dropped nearly 5 pounds! Christmas is coming with all the sweets and good food so we'll see if it keeps up or I get it right back on!


----------



## messymommy

Tested today with a FRER but it was afternoon pee. Pretty sure all I got was an evaporation line though. It doesn't seem to have any color :( Just waiting on AF to show now. I'm guessing tomorrow morning she will be here.


----------



## Bean66

Sure it was an Evap buzzy? 

I just did an IC. Nothing! 11dpo. Just pleased AF hasn't shown yet and I'm having a normal LP.


----------



## messymommy

Bean66 said:


> Sure it was an Evap buzzy?
> 
> I just did an IC. Nothing! 11dpo. Just pleased AF hasn't shown yet and I'm having a normal LP.

Yeah, I guess it was an evaporation line because this morning with FMU all I got was nothing on a dollar store test and after busting open another FRER there's a colorless line again. I had a tiny bit of spotting last night after testing and figured that was my answer on the tissue. Today so far no blood but some cramps. I'm saying it's another BFN. 1 year, 3mos and nothing for me again! Oh and as for the weightloss spell...I lost 5 and today have it all back. If I could afford to get a fertility spell from her I would but don't have any money at the moment.


----------



## Bean66

5 pound is great. If you've put it back on in a day it'll just be water and it'll be gone again in a few days.

Sorry about evaps. Hope the witch stays away and you get your BFP soon.

I tested this morning. Stark White BFN. Boooo!


----------



## messymommy

Hugs to you too Bean.


----------



## messymommy

Where is everyone???


----------



## 2012Hoping

I am here, havent stopped by in a bit, How is everyone doing? 
Anyone close to testing?


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies, I'm around too. Just waiting. Another BFN this morning. Presume I'm out but who knows.

How are you ladies doing?

Hoping, how are things with your OH? Continuing TTC or having a break? Hope you're ok girly.


----------



## 2012Hoping

Things are good, been recovering nicely. we have stopped trying to concieve for right now, id like to give my body a break. Im back at the gym lately and have dropped 15 pounds. and feeling skinnier then ever!


----------



## messymommy

AF got me.


----------



## Bean66

Sorry to hear that Messy. :hugs:


----------



## messymommy

Did our thread die?


----------



## ashknowsbest

I'm still here too ... just waiting for a bean to stick! 

I'm 11 DPO tomorrow .. the 13th so I'm just hoping I get a positive and if I don't ... I gotta keep on trying!


----------



## Bean66

Hey Messy. Not completely. I'm here, witch is just packing her bags. 

Hoping and Carly are having a TTC break and I think Sara's taken a step back from it all.

I'm around and Ash. And Angelria pops by.

How are you Messy?


----------



## ashknowsbest

Well my temp dropped this morning, not looking good. :nope: I'm almost ready to give up.


----------



## Bean66

It's not dropped much. Fingers crossed it bounces back up.

Good luck.


----------



## ashknowsbest

thanks bean ... i hope so but im just not so sure right now. Feeling quite depressed and OH tried to comfort me but I just don't want to be comforted by him right now ... I really just want to sit in bed, eat and cry for a while.


----------



## Bean66

Oh sweetie, I know the feeling. Your time will come. I am sure of it. It'll creep up on you when you least expect it.

You are allowed to feel down. Have some chocolate and watch a good film.

:hugs:


----------



## messymommy

I'm still pluggin' along here. I took soy this cycle from CD 3-7. I took 80mg, 120mg, 120mg, 160mg, and 160mg doses daily at bedtime. Now I wait for an egg.


----------



## Bean66

Fingers crossed the soy works for you? Do you normally O late?

AFM just waiting............


----------



## Saradavies89

hey girlsssss

i am still sorta here lol, just not obssesing over it all again i got so down about it last month it was crazy n the fact me and OH nearly broke up so u cud jus say we r NTNP, AF is due on 22nd im even thinkin of nt testing just to wait to see if the witch comes but it wud be such i nice crimbo prezzie but im just trying nt to think bwt tht at all im just waiting am still counting my day till af just nt stressin meself over it all xxxx


----------



## Bean66

Hey Sara,

I think the NTNP is the way forward. We'll be kinda doing that this month. There is also a chance we won't be able to bd at fertile time so not going to stress this month.

Hope you and OH are getting on better again.


----------



## messymommy

Bean- I do normally O around CD16-19. It's been getting later and later without meds. When I took Clomid it was CD15 or 16 but I think last cycle I had CD19 with no meds and the month before it was creeping up too. I'm not using OPKs this cycle either. We're trying to just BD around when it normally would be O time...a little earlier this cycle with the Soy so this weekend the BDing will begin!


----------



## Bean66

messymommy said:


> Bean- I do normally O around CD16-19. It's been getting later and later without meds. When I took Clomid it was CD15 or 16 but I think last cycle I had CD19 with no meds and the month before it was creeping up too. I'm not using OPKs this cycle either. We're trying to just BD around when it normally would be O time...a little earlier this cycle with the Soy so this weekend the BDing will begin!

Have fun bding Messy. Hope you catch that egg!! Good luck!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Wow, hope everyone is good and ready for the holiday's since it's right around the corner. I've been MIA for about a week now I think but I've been in a good mood and just been really busy with Christmas. I finished all of the shopping this morning before work and I'm loving the things I got for my honey.

Still planning on TTC not NTNP .... we'll see how it goes! 

Again, I hope everyone is doing good and if I don't get on again before Christmas I hope everyone has a GREAT holiday with family and friends!


----------



## Bean66

Hey Ash. Glad you're in a good mood and you are definitely more organised than me. I still have lots of presents to buy. 

I still waiting to O. Negative OPKs. Really hoping I O before Sunday.

Hope you all have a wonderful christmas. And hope the new year brings us all lots of BFPs.


----------



## messymommy

I'm around too. Christmas is coming fast so I've been in and out all the last week! I played with FF today and it shows O for me today if my temps keep going up. I hope it's today because DH is home tonight and then gone till Friday night for work. I'm going to do my last opk this afternoon. I didn't buy any but found one of the ic ones in the drawer from last time I ordered a bunch. I figure it can't hurt to do just the one that's left. I got my package in the mail from my friend ordering us a fertility spell. I have to light a candle and say some words this afternoon and then it is supposed to be complete. I have a little charm/stone and I'm keeping it with my BBT thermometer in the bedroom. Figure I'll give it a little rub everyday. So technically I'm still waiting to O also. :dust: for everyone!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ok so I know this is so off topic from baby making but I just wanted to get some advice from you ladies...

Here's my situation ... =\

My OH was divorced and now we're together. He has 1 child with his previous wife and he's having issues with him because of the divorce and me and what not ... =\

Well .. it's around christmas time and my OH's father doesn't really acknowledge me or even include me in on the christmas cards. I'm just wondering ..... how to deal with this. It makes me so mad and even though it's just a christmas card I feel like including my name on the card wouldn't be that difficult .... =\ 

It makes me feel that I'm not wanted and I know that OH loves me but it makes it hard when his family doesn't ... make me feel welcomed and what not. It kinda makes me want to not be around his family for the holiday's and that's going to be a problem in our relationship because of course OH wants to spend time with his family.

I don't nkow if they're just apprehensive because of OH's first failed marriage or what ... but I cry about it a lot and don't know what to do ... 

Any advice is welcome! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bean66

Oh Ash, poor you. They are being incredibly selfish and petty. Did you get together after the divorce?

Has your OH tried to talk to them about it?

I'll be hard but if I was you I'd just put them on the spot and ask them politely why they don't like you. Explain that you love your their son and are planning on spending the future together and want to build a relationiship with them too. Ask them what you can do to get them to accept you.

Hopefully they'll realise that they are being petty and it's your OHs life. They may just be scared of him getting hurt again? Or scared they'll lose their grandson.

What issues is your OH having re: his son? 

Sorry you are going through this.


----------



## angelria

So I haven't written in a while. Started AF Thursday evening :( I have an appt next month sice we have been trying for a year and nothing. I have read a lot about secondary infertility so I am hoping that is not the case. I hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas. 
Ash- my family did not accept my husband for a long time. My Dad refused to like him. Unfortunately it is just going to take some time. We have been together 11 years and just this year we had to sit down with my Dad and basically say butt out of our relationship and accept my husband because he isn't going anywhere. It doesn't really matter what my father thinks, I love my husband with all my heart and that won't change. Hopefully your battle won't last as long as mine has. It took me sitting down with my father and crying telling him that I wasn't going to take it anymore and things needed to change. He is now more accepting and has put his differences aside.


----------



## carlyjade86

Hi girls! 
Hope I am all finding u well? Haven't read back thru previous posts as I'm just planting a quicky on here while I think of it!

I've been good this mth, haven't done any TTC related thingies. But sayin that, ovulation made itself VERY noticeable this mth! I hurt that much sat in my work chair that it made me whingey like a child lol :blush: if it happened the day of pain, it was a mega early 1! CD10! Boobs started hurting the next day... 

Had a Drs appointment yesterday. She said having a light period will not hinder my chances of TTC at all... Which is good. :) She also said the previous blood tests I had were Standard Fertility tests and they were normal, but if I want to be sure I'm O'in, to book a Progesterone Test on CD21... But she said she doesn't think there's anything for me to worry about! Yay! 

Had a bad back all night, and some spottin this morning. So guess AF is on her way. Was expecting her on Xmas Day so the earlier the better! Lol. 

Hope ur all doing great and are all set for Xmas! 3 sleeps girls!! Eeeeekk!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## ashknowsbest

Bean - They are being selfish and inconsiderate but if that's how they want to portray themselves then so be it. I just need to understand that they're the ones creating this tension and not me. OH and I went to dinner last night and had a talk about it and he told me that he was embarrassed that his grandmother and father are acting like this and that he's going to have a talk with his dad and lay it out straight for them (that I'm not going anywhere). I mean they know we're trying to have a baby so I don't know how to be more straight forward than that. 

I want to ask them directly why they don't like me, or why they don't include me in on things, like when they send cards etc. but I just haven't had the opportunity. I actually had this terrible thing happen last christmas. My OH's father was over our house and we had a basement and there was a pool table down there so we were all playing pool and when we were done my OH's father told me I had to go upstairs ... I was kinda shocked and it probably doesn't give it justice being written on the computer but the way he said it to me was uncalled for. He talked to me as if I were a child and I'm much younger than my OH by 14 years ... but we still love each other and age has nothing to do with it but I think that his father might be a little iffy about that. 

sorry this is so long! 

Uhm ... the issues with OH's son are terrible. Ok, so I knew OH for a while before he actually got divorced. We were only friends and we only did things as friends with other friends, go to the bar, have a drink, play pool, go bowling ... that kinda stuff! Well .... my OH found out that his wife at the time had been having an affair with this guy she knew from HS for about 2 years! He found all of these e-mails .. that she hid on her computer but he's a software engineer so he knows how to find stuff! But yeah an affair for 2 years .. finally OH filed for divorce. After about 6 months him and I started like dating on our own ... so was still married but they were living in separate homes and the divorce proceedings were in motion. Well .... Helene which is his ex-wifes name, starting telling Eric, my OH's son that we were together long before the divorce and I broke up his family and all of this stuff. So now .... OH's son refuses to be around me at all .... won't hang out with his dad except for Wednesdays after school because it's court ordered and I'm at work. It's really bad. My OH build a memory book full of pictures of things they used to do together as father and son and he told his dad and didn't want it and gave it back. That was yesterday. =( I feel terrible for OH but there's really nothing I can do about his son. I've tried inviting him snowboarding with us in california, everything! He always refuses. It's really sad that his mother would put him in this situation but it is what it is. 

Anyways ... I'm really sorry for the long explanation!! So sad....the whole thing! Well I'm off to run a couple more errands before Christmas!


----------



## ashknowsbest

angelria said:


> So I haven't written in a while. Started AF Thursday evening :( I have an appt next month sice we have been trying for a year and nothing. I have read a lot about secondary infertility so I am hoping that is not the case. I hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas.
> Ash- my family did not accept my husband for a long time. My Dad refused to like him. Unfortunately it is just going to take some time. We have been together 11 years and just this year we had to sit down with my Dad and basically say butt out of our relationship and accept my husband because he isn't going anywhere. It doesn't really matter what my father thinks, I love my husband with all my heart and that won't change. Hopefully your battle won't last as long as mine has. It took me sitting down with my father and crying telling him that I wasn't going to take it anymore and things needed to change. He is now more accepting and has put his differences aside.

Thanks for the advice! I'm sorry it took your father 11 years to come around, I really hope that's not the case with me but if it is ... then so be it. I'm not going to leave OH just because other people want to try and make our life miserable! 

Thanks again! And I'm really happy to hear that your father has come around!


----------



## messymommy

I have little advice to offer Ash. My in laws hated me from day one. Said I was too young for their son and he shouldn't be looking for anyone since he was divorced twice already. They also pretty much discounted me from everything and with our daughter (I legally adopted her when the ex #1 decided her new kids were more important and she wasn't going to be Kayla's mom anymore at age 11!) I was treated like I was just her babysitter for many years. She was only 6 when I got with my husband. It disgusted me and no matter how I went about talking things out with the inlaws it was always very dramatic and I was always on the losing end of it. I have zero advice because nothing worked. Now, nearly 15 years later..I have a civil relationship with the MIL.


----------



## ashknowsbest

messymommy - thanks for sharing your story! I'm in almost the exact same boat except my OH's son is 13 and so it doesn't help that he is in his prime teenage years! I also felt like I was on the loosing end until last night when my OH was just as frustrated as I was and told me he's going to lay it straight out for his father and grandmother. It puts a lot of pressure on our relationship because they're judgement is so hurtful and I tend to sometimes take it out on OH even though I know very well that it's not his fault. My OH has been nothing but supporting and loving towards me and my family! 

Well ... I'm happy to hear that you finally have a semi-relationship with your MIL. Unfortunately my MIL passed away but from what my OH tells me she was wonderful! 

I'm sure OH and I will get through it ... it's just especially tough through the holiday's since everyone wants to get together and they make me feel uncomfortable making me not want to spend the holiday's with them! 

Thanks for sharing your story though!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Oh messymommy - I see you're ttc #2 ... how'd the in-laws do when you and DH had your first child together?


----------



## messymommy

Well the MIL was all over me while I was pregnant. She was wonderful through the pregnancy and then right after Gage was born..she was in the room when he was born we were that close then...shortly after he was born the drama started right back up over Kayla. I wasn't giving her enough attention once again because I had my own baby and then it got ugly where she even went as far as to say Gage wasn't my DH's child at all. Note that she had brought picture of DH down to the house a week after Gage was born to compare and he was spot on and then at about 2 months old they looked like the same child in the pictures! She got mad over stupid things and it went right back to the old way BUT now truly being a mother at that point I ended it! I confronted her which was very extreme because her not liking what I had to say about treating me better and treating both of their grandchildren equal instead of favoring Kayla upset her and she called me names and we had a screaming match which she tried to end by slapping my mouth and then DH and the FIL physically removed her from my house and I went and got a court order of protection so she couldn't come around anymore. Very nasty but it had to be done. After nearly 2 years of not allowing them around either child there was a death in the family and we gave them a second chance and it's been decent since. There have been some tough situations, all involving Kayla's drama, but we've always worked through them in a mature manor since my taking charge and punishing the MIL for her actions. My case is very extreme and I don't wish it upon anyone!!! I don't think DH believe how she really was treating me till the day she tried to slap me infront of both DH and the FIL. I think they thought I was a drama queen before that. After that DH and I had a much better relationship because that issue was out in the open.


----------



## Bean66

carlyjade86 said:


> Hi girls!
> Hope I am all finding u well? Haven't read back thru previous posts as I'm just planting a quicky on here while I think of it!
> 
> I've been good this mth, haven't done any TTC related thingies. But sayin that, ovulation made itself VERY noticeable this mth! I hurt that much sat in my work chair that it made me whingey like a child lol :blush: if it happened the day of pain, it was a mega early 1! CD10! Boobs started hurting the next day...
> 
> Had a Drs appointment yesterday. She said having a light period will not hinder my chances of TTC at all... Which is good. :) She also said the previous blood tests I had were Standard Fertility tests and they were normal, but if I want to be sure I'm O'in, to book a Progesterone Test on CD21... But she said she doesn't think there's anything for me to worry about! Yay!
> 
> Had a bad back all night, and some spottin this morning. So guess AF is on her way. Was expecting her on Xmas Day so the earlier the better! Lol.
> 
> Hope ur all doing great and are all set for Xmas! 3 sleeps girls!! Eeeeekk!! :happydance: xxx

Hey Carly!! Missed you loads. Quick message as it's 2am and I'm working tomorrow. Glad doc said light period wasn't an issue. Maybe string early O is a good sign. Even if witch gets you this cycle. Maybe the next one will he the one.

How are the pups?

Hope you have a wonderful Christmas. 

Will pop back tomorrow with proper messages

Night night.


----------



## Bean66

hey ladies.

Life has taken over TTC for the first time in months. Sorry I've not been around much.

Ash - I wish you all the best with your difficult family situation. I feel for you. :hugs:

I wont be around over christmas so just wanted to wish you all a very merry christmas and hope all your dreams come true in 2012! 

Now lets get some BFP's!

HAPPY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## angelria

Seems like everyone is MIA. I am in the tww again. This marks 1 year of trying for our second and if it doesn't work this time we are on to Clomid. Fingers crossed that we won't have to.


----------



## Bean66

Fingers crossed for you hun. I'm 10dpo. No AF yet but been spotting since 0/1dpo. Think I'll head to the GP if no BFP. Not sure if it's from low progesterone or something else.

Really hope you get your NY BFP.

Messy - How are you?


----------



## angelria

Bean can yo give me your opinion. A friend told me to BD every other day from CD 10 and when I got + OPK BD and additional 2 days. I was then told by another friend not to BD at all until I get the + OPK and then BD for 4-5 days. I am so confused now and starting to stress. We did the every other day thing and got my + today. I just can't face another BFN. Every month before we weren't able to BD for a few days just before Ovulation so I figured if that were the case and no baby yet the second theory must be wrong. I over think this way to much.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Sorry to chime in but my FS told me BD every day from CD 12 - 20 .... I don't know if that helps at all but that's what I do ...


----------



## Bean66

Yeah I'm with Ash, There is a trend on here about chances of conception and bd days. The best were the 2 days before O day. I'd bd EO day until good fertile signs (EWCM) or OPK nearly positive then bd that day, day of positive and next day or 2. I always seem to O day after positive.

SO bd again tomorrow and you'll be covered.


----------



## Bean66

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/839271-timing-bding-result-conception.html


----------



## angelria

I have a cycle that is anywhere from 28-43 days long. Last month it was 40 and this month seems to be 34. Today is CD 21 and I got my positive. So add a 13 day LP. Confusing I know.


----------



## Bean66

So presuming the earliest you O is Cd15. I'd start bding Cd12. Keep going EV to every 2nd day until you get Watery/EWCM then bd EO day until +OPK if you are using them. Then day of positive, and next 2 days.

I generally know when I'm nearing O due to CP/CM so now we just bd regularly until then to keep sperm fresh then increase to EO day then everyday. That make sense?


----------



## angelria

Thank you girls. Hubby is very busy these next couple days working on a fellow co-worker (law enforcement funeral) so hopefully I can talk him into BDing. He wants the second as much as I do so hopefully it won't take much. We will try for a couple more days and hopefully something sticks.


----------



## Bean66

Try and pounce tonight and you'll be covered. Fingers cross. Good luck!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Ok girls! I can stop freaking out now ... I finally heard back from the doctor and my prolactin is at 1.6!!!!! That's amazing and I'm so excited! I knew it would go down from the medication but I can't believe it's that low! He said if I don't get pregnant this cycle or next cycle to come in and discuss what our other options are! I'm feeling on top of the world and I'm very happy and content at this point! 

I figure even if I don't get pregnant this month or next, I still have better chances now that my prolactin is under control and after next month I'll either be moving onto clomid or IUI or IVF! I'm pumped girls!


----------



## Bean66

:happydance:

So pleased to hear that!!!!!! Fingers crossed for your BFP!!!


----------



## ashknowsbest

Thanks bean! I've got my FX'd too! If this is it, I'm going to kiss my fertility doctor! :haha: 
Not really, but I'm so happy he ordered the tests right away and now I'm on the right track!


----------



## angelria

YAY happy to hear that. I hope you get your positive this month and no longer have to stress about it. Your first right? I am sitting here watching my 18 month old pull the protection caps out of the electrical outlets. Wondering why it is again that I want another one. LOL He keeps me on my toes.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Yes this will be my first =D I'm very much looking forward to being a mother, even if my son or daughter is creating trouble around the house or i'm cleaning up after him/her all day! 

I really hope this is it for me!


----------



## angelria

Oh you will love it. He just made up for it by brushing my hair with the remote and a glow stick and giving me kisses in between. I will be praying that this is your month Ash. Plus anytime they are doing something wrong it is so hard to be mad when they look so cute. Please keep me us updated.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7926.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## ashknowsbest

Goodness he is so cute! :)
My mom thinks I'm a bit crazy for wanting a baby because I'm still on the younger end of my 20's but I've been with my OH for about 2 years now and I love him very much ... my mom tells me of all of the hard things that I'll go through, like not being able to do what I want when I want, but when I have a child I can't imagine wanting to do anything else for a while ... I don't want to miss a second of my child's life! 

Maybe I'm crazy ... =\ 
I always wanted my first child by the time I was 24 and that's in April so ... FX'd!


----------



## angelria

That is not crazy and if you and OH both want it then I say go for it. There is absolutely no love greater than the one you have for your child. When you do have your first child remember these words because the moment you lay eyes on your child you will understand. You heart will literally ache. You have never known love until you have a child. That is why I want nother one so bad. Although I love my son with every inch of my being and can't imagine loving another child as much I am sure somewhere deep down inside I can. I can't hug him or kiss him enough. I cry thinking about how fast this time is flying by. I am 30 and I wish I hadn't waited so long. My life didn't really begin until I had a child. You only get one life to live and you should do everything you want, when you want so that you have no regrets. You won't be able to go back and do it all over again.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Very nicely said! My OH said to me the other night, honey I'm happy that we're together and we have a great life together but I can't help but feel that when we're at home just hanging out there's something missing, a child! I thought that was so cute and it's true. This Christmas I totally wish we had a child to take pictures of opening their presents and to start nice traditions for our family .... 

Thanks for the support and I really can't wait to feel that strong intense love!


----------



## messymommy

It's been awhile but I wanted to update that I am still here just not on bnb much at all. I haven't done anything for TTC this cycle and I have either Oed or am Oing now. Had BDing over the last weekend and Tuesday night and DH is out of town till tomorrow night so whatever swimmers are in there is what we have to work with this cycle. I haven't tested or done any of the funky concoctions either. I have just tried to relax. I had a fall last week and sprained my ankle and hurt my back/shoulder. That has kept me pretty distracted. I saw my Dr. yesterday and talked about the injury and then about my weight gain and other issues. This was the family doctor not the OB/GYN that was working on my fertility. I don't think that Dr. was doing a good job because the family doctor asked if she tested me for thyroid or for PCOS and she didn't do either. Last time I had my thyroid checked was with the family doctor and it was 1.3 which is good. She's checking my blood next week since I was not fasting when I was at the office last. So next Friday I hope to have some answers and a treatment plan for whatever they find. I am hoping that she finds something wrong so I'll get answers to my issues over the last several months. Both of the main things she's looking into are associated with infertility so it gives me more hope that with treatment I might conceive.


----------



## ashknowsbest

Messymommy- I'm sorry you had a fall and I hope you're feeling better or are on the road to getting better! I hope that doctor you're going to now will do more testing and figure out what's wrong if anything and help you get your bfp!


----------



## carlyjade86

Hey girls!!
Wow... I can't believe how long it's been since I've been on here! Hope all is well with you all... Any BFPs yet???
I returned to charting this mth... Lasted a week an gave up. I think the ttc thing is too hard. 2 of my closest friends have announced pregnancies in the last 2 weeks, to got with the 5 that have had babies in recent months. Not sure when it's goin to be my turn so best not to think about it, ay! 
I'm currently on cd29 which is a long 1 for me. I'm sure I can feel mild cramps tho so will probably come today. :( x


----------



## Bean66

Hey! Welcome back! Not BFP's yet. I've got very slack with charting too. Just gonna take a few temps around O to make sure I have actually O'd!!

Going with EO day from 8 to 22 I think or until O confirmed. Just going to use OPKs when I start getting fertile cm.

Hoping for lucky cycle no 7!

How have you been? Is AF still crazy short?


----------



## Bean66

And I hope the witch doesn't show!!! Fxd!!


----------



## carlyjade86

Thanks Rach! :) missed u all, but it is so much easier to be ignorant.. Lol. Don't notice any "symptoms" these days lol. 

Af is still short but dr said nothing to worry about in regards to that. Showed her my previous charts and she said my cycle is nice and regular so it's just a game of luck. Tom has a SA kit in his draw. He got a week off in March so he's going to take it to the clinic then. It's quite a way away from us I think. 
Though before Christmas I did find out that he had gotten someone pregnant before... They didn't keep the baby but it hurt that he hadn't told me about it before, and that he wouldn't tell me who the girl was. Guess it isn't my business but that didn't stop me wantin to know :( I've resigned to not knowing now.... Just hope it means that we r able and it is just a case of timing!

Other than that, all is fine. I've stopped all the opks and soft cups and lube business. I've even stopped the bding during the fertile period really! What I mean by that is I'm not doing it for the sake of it, like before. Just if in the mood. Not really keepin track of cd's either. Just worked it out this morning and I wish I never coz my heart will be in my throat til flow comes now lol.

Fx'd for u too!! 1of us got to catch a break soon surely?? Lol x


----------



## Bean66

I think the relaxed approach is best. We were designed to make babies. We were given everything we need by nature. We've just gotta trust it and trust we'll get our BFP when we were meant o.

We'll get our break soon. :hugs:


----------



## carlyjade86

Morning girls! Just to let you kno, @ 5:52am I got a :bfp: I'm in utter shock at the moment... Going from laughing to crying... Lol. I know it's very early days, test says 2-3 weeks, so goin to take each day as it comes.... Omg omg omg!!! :d xxx


----------



## carlyjade86

https://m1251.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/carlyjade1986/image.jpg.html?o=0

Think that might work??


----------



## Bean66

OMG that's amazing!! So unbelievably happy for you! Your levels must be great for it to be 2-3 weeks already. You must me 4-5 weeks. Yay! :happydance:

H&H 9mths!! :hugs:


----------



## carlyjade86

Is that how it works?? Aw Rach I'm so happy!! Just can't believe it's happened. This month of all mths!! We have hated eachother all mth so bumped uglies once, that was it!! It's just astounding... 14mths of tryin and we've finally got it! Just goes to show that we'll all get there eventually. Never thought I would tho!! Lol. Just totally shocked. It's killed my Weight watchers tho... Never gonna get back in my jeans!! Lol


----------



## Stinkerbell

congratulations ! x


----------



## carlyjade86

Thank you Stinkerbell! :D


----------



## Wackylove

carlyjade86 said:


> Morning girls! Just to let you kno, @ 5:52am I got a :bfp: I'm in utter shock at the moment... Going from laughing to crying... Lol. I know it's very early days, test says 2-3 weeks, so goin to take each day as it comes.... Omg omg omg!!! :d xxx

Good morning I'm new here I was reading thought the thread today and when I seen this I was Happy as if I was communicating with you all along lol Congrats!!!!!!!!! And Good LUCK with EVERYTHING!!!!!! I'm on the road to a BFP I can't Wait to get there


----------



## carlyjade86

Aw thanks wacky! Thats a lovely message, im really grateful for ur kind words :) :hugs: 

And welcome to BnB. Come and let the madness in! Lol.


----------



## messymommy

Congrats Carly!!!!!


----------



## carlyjade86

Thanks bridge!! Hope everything is good with u! :hugs:


----------



## Saradavies89

Bi everyone am back with great news am 5 weeks pregnant xxxx


----------



## carlyjade86

Congrats sara! Welcome to the pregga club


----------



## Bean66

COngrates Sara! H&H 9 months!


----------



## carlyjade86

How's the cycle going Rach? X


----------



## Bean66

carlyjade86 said:


> How's the cycle going Rach? X

7dpo!!

Just waiting. Want the time to pass quickly. Are bd timing was perfect so fingers crossed!!

How are you feeling? Can't believe you are in the 2nd trimester already!


----------



## carlyjade86

All crossables crossed for u! Really hope this is ur mth... R u planning on testing early or waiting until A few days after AF?

Am I? Some things say 12wks, others say 14 so I'm confused! Lol. Felt like it was dragging but on reflection it's gone super quick...? Bump is protruding already too! Showing loads sooner than I did with Elliot... But I'm also a lot bigger now than I was back then! Lol


----------



## Bean66

Depends when you O'd. Do you know?

Either way isn't 12 weeks second tri? It's going quick for me.

Get some bump pic's on here!! I wanna see.

I so hope I'm going to be joining you. Really hoping this is it. But soooo nervous, don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## carlyjade86

I'm not sure.. I know I BD'd only on CD15 and I temped up to CD16 and hadn't O'd by then... Stopped temping then coz stopped speakin to Tom! Lol! My days were spot on at the scan tho which would say I O'd on CD14. 

I would say second tri was 12 wks, but my iPhone app says 14 and the forums on here say 2nd tri from 14wks? So guess I'm still in first!? :s 

https://m1251.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/carlyjade1986/photo-2.png.html?o=0&newest=1. 
This is a couple of weeks ago now. Can't upload from iPhone so need to photo bucket stuff.

Aw I really hope so too! I couldn't deal with the ttc business anymore so stopped and the mth I went to start up again and quit it worked... Had every intention of starting the pill on next AF but if never came. Shows it does happen wen u Least expect it... It will happen Rach. Well, fingers crossed its already happened tho!! :) x


----------



## messymommy

Jeesh! Looks like preggos are all over this thread! Me next please!!! Congrats Sara!


----------

